# Google Nexus 4 Thread



## guru_urug (Oct 30, 2012)

Google unveils Nexus 4 smartphone with 4.7-inch display for $299 | NDTV Gadgets

The LG nexus 4 has been released for $299 without contract, which is approx 16k INR. Hopefully the price will be the same in India too. This will definitely sell like hotcakes. Read the article for more details!


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 30, 2012)

what????
16k 
specs look solid 
and ppi 320


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 30, 2012)

I can pay 25k for the 16 GB model if released in India next month... I will get the new Nexus...


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will get that even for 20k for 8gb..........................................


Whoaaa whoaaaaaa ....... i read some where its coming to india @ end of november.......


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

Whoa!!! Boy.. I think I need to get my eyes checked.  16k !!!! 
Looks like other android manufacturers should start killing flies now. This one is going to take over the android market now.


----------



## R2K (Oct 30, 2012)

Are those the right prices?
I can't imagine them selling those at these low prices which has such impressive specs. Hope the build quality is up to the mark. 
All the high end phones sold at low prices never failed to disappoint with build quality issues.


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 30, 2012)

The maxmimum price acc to me is rs 18k


----------



## Sudh4r (Oct 30, 2012)

Will be really happy if its < 20k. However, it wont be  .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sceptical about the indian price. let's see.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'm sceptical about the indian price. let's see.



Exactly.
Keep it
299$=16500 rs
(+)Customs and all other stuff.
8 gb will sell for atleast 20k


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah 20 k seems right

so 16 gb should be 25k


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it worth getting this from USA? or is it better to get nexus 10(provided apps are not blurry?)

But as you see almost everyone- i mean every dam company prices stuff at least 50-100 $ more in India.\


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 30, 2012)

Get it locally instead of getting from the US,warranty issues might be there.


----------



## nice_guy75 (Oct 30, 2012)

What about the MMC/SD card slot?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2012)

no microSD slot


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'm sceptical about the indian price. let's see.



I have a feeling it might not be released here at all like last gen 
Would be good if I am proved wrong. 22k atleast for sure if the 16 GB is released.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a galaxy nexus 16GB that I bought in july from dubai..  From there also I got it for 22k... 
No way the price is gonna be lower than that... Also all the above matters only if they decide to release the phone in India in the first place...


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2012)

^

LG already announced that Nexus 4 will be launched in Indian market by Nov end.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 31, 2012)

I smell something wrong here, that specs and 20K, hmm, what's going on?
I ain't trusting these money suckers in any way


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 31, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Exactly.
> Keep it
> 299$=16500 rs
> (+)Customs and all other stuff.
> 8 gb will sell for atleast 20k


even that is pretty shocking for mobile market considering flagship dual cores like S2, Xperia S are still selling at 25K. Who is gonna buy One X, Galaxy S3 for more than 30K if Nexus 4 is selling for 20-25K?


----------



## KDroid (Oct 31, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LG already announced that Nexus 4 will be launched in Indian market by Nov end.



Yay!  Anything around 20k is justified IMO.


----------



## mp.shrimali (Oct 31, 2012)

what if someone lives in USA brings unlocked version of nexus 4 in India for me .....
can I use that in India..?
and do I have to pay taxes for using  that device in India?
will I get  warranty in India for that device (if it is released in india then can i get repaired it in indian service centres?)?


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 1, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LG already announced that Nexus 4 will be launched in Indian market by Nov end.



source? any link?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2012)

Well Ajay does have a point.
I read somewhere can't remember where though, that India is regarded as a dumping ground for many companies(Compare price's of GS3,Htc one x and,iphone,ipads with the ones in USA/Dubai,You will at least find a difference of 5-10k),and most of the phone's in USA come out to be under 30k they overprice stuff in India and 1-2 more countries..As hardly people know about nexus In India(Only we geeks and few more people heard of nexus), and people here believe in the "name of the company" , just like SAM had said, that they think Nokia makes phone, sammy makes fridges,LG tv and so on....
So, let's just hope it will be cheap for Indian Market.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 1, 2012)

mp.shrimali said:


> what if someone lives in USA brings unlocked version of nexus 4 in India for me .....
> can I use that in India..?
> and do I have to pay taxes for using  that device in India?
> will I get  warranty in India for that device (if it is released in india then can i get repaired it in indian service centres?)?



No warranty in India if not bought here...


----------



## sayan8 (Nov 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Well Ajay does have a point.
> I read somewhere can't remember where though, that India is regarded as a dumping ground for many companies(Compare price's of GS3,Htc one x and,iphone,ipads with the ones in USA/Dubai,You will at least find a difference of 5-10k),and most of the phone's in USA come out to be under 30k they overprice stuff in India and 1-2 more countries..As hardly people know about nexus In India(Only we geeks and few more people heard of nexus), and people here believe in the "name of the company" , just like SAM had said, that they think Nokia makes phone, sammy makes fridges,LG tv and so on....
> So, let's just hope it will be cheap for Indian Market.



You are absolutely right... every frnd of mine has phn of nokia....they had never heard abt nexus...etc


----------



## theserpent (Nov 2, 2012)

^That's one reason why I think they overprice stuff here(of course customs and exchange rate do matter in this).But, I guess customs etc will max come up to 3-5k


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 2, 2012)

Take a moment, now start crying.. :/
XDA Post
Supporting eBay deal


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 2, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Take a moment, now start crying.. :/
> XDA Post
> Supporting eBay deal


Its more than double the US Price. 349 USD Vs 39000 (around 720 USD).
from what i know flagship hi end smartphones (without contract) have a difference of Rs 6 to 7K  when compared to Indian prices, if we go by that logic LG should release it for around 25 - 30K which should trigger price war.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't react to prices of some random seller on eBay.

If officially launched, I hope that they don't price it over 25k. (the 8GB Model) But I doubt if it will be officially announced. Even in that case, importing won't cost over 25k. Give it some time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 2, 2012)

*a w e s o m e *


----------



## sayan8 (Nov 4, 2012)

MAN WTF!!!! READ THIS


Spanish Retailer Suspends Plan to Stock Nexus 4 Over LG Pricing

I WILL KILL LG............


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 4, 2012)

Exactly who decides the phones pricing & profit margins? if its Google who subsidizes, and pays for cost of making the phone to LG, then Google should decide on pricing in every country, not just play store in US.


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2012)

i guess this will cost no less than 30k in India  expected to release by this months end


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 4, 2012)

How about this.. Google LG Nexus 4 | 8GB - Pre Order | eBay


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2012)

I still can't get which this is priced so? google ain't looking for any profit from this ?


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 4, 2012)

If LG starts manufacturing within India, Nexus 4 will sell like soap cakes.. XD


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 4, 2012)

ebay doing pre-orders imported from US...for 23.5k @ 8gb model might be a good deal  
Google LG Nexus 4 | 8GB - Pre Order | eBay
good news


----------



## sayan8 (Nov 4, 2012)

Also bad news lg is planning to sale it @599 euros in europe.....
Imagine what would be the price in india


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 4, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> Also bad news lg is planning to sale it @599 euros in europe.....
> Imagine what would be the price in india


source?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> source?



Source

Click the highlighted word


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Source
> 
> Click the highlighted word



hmm  oh well lets wait and watch i want iphone 5 to come near 40k



thetechfreak said:


> Source
> 
> Click the highlighted word



hmm  oh well lets wait and watch i want iphone 5 to come near 40k


----------



## kaz (Nov 5, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> source? any link?


read this: Nexus 4 coming to Asia including India beginning end of November | AndroidOS.in
and OPTMUS G will be launched then only


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2012)

Now this &*(&*()&*()&*()&() price is tempting me to get this instead of nexus 10


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How about this.. Google LG Nexus 4 | 8GB - Pre Order | eBay


That's pretty good pricing IMO but the seller hasn't sold anything yet, so I'd stay away.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2012)

Nexus 4 available online in India from Rs 23,490  
Yeah its Ebay but a better seller this time.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 6, 2012)

awesome news!!!


----------



## KDroid (Nov 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> That's pretty good pricing IMO but the seller hasn't sold anything yet, so I'd stay away.



That's an auction you're talking about.

Check this out.
Google LG Nexus 4 | 8GB - Pre Order | eBay


----------



## theserpent (Nov 6, 2012)

Is nexus 4 actually worth it?
IN 16 GB you can use only 12 GB, if it was 13.xx something it would have been better YES 1 GB makes a huge differenance for me, i could store almost all songs  i hear the most


----------



## KDroid (Nov 6, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Is nexus 4 actually worth it?



Yes. Period.



theserpent said:


> IN 16 GB you can use only 12 GB, if it was 13.xx something it would have been better YES 1 GB makes a huge differenance for me, i could store almost all songs i hear the most



Seriously lol? If yes, buy an MP3 Player.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 6, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Yes. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously lol? If yes, buy an MP3 Player.


Lol ....
Anyways it is a good phone 
Anwyays no one is gona store HD movies in the phone LOL


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Is nexus 4 actually worth it?
> IN 16 GB you can use only 12 GB, if it was 13.xx something it would have been better YES 1 GB makes a huge differenance for me, i could store almost all songs  i hear the most



how could you listen to 13GB songs at once? I will take 9days(if they are of 5mb and 5min each)


----------



## moniker (Nov 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How about this.. Google LG Nexus 4 | 8GB - Pre Order | eBay



Lol The specs are that of Samsung galaxy nexus! Poor last bidder!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Is nexus 4 actually worth it?
> IN 16 GB you can use only 12 GB, if it was 13.xx something it would have been better YES 1 GB makes a huge differenance for me, i could store almost all songs  i hear the most


I can't say if it's worth it or not but 12 GB outta 16 GB is normal. I get 10.25 GB outta 16 on mine!


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nexus 4 available online in India from Rs 23,490
> Yeah its Ebay but a better seller this time.



Do not know how many will consider the 8gb model, but i think the 16 gb is also a tad overpriced as reviews have showed that even though the hardware is impressive, the Nexus 4 does not really burn the charts. The LG Optimus G with the same hardware is way way ahead in terms of pure performance. I do not know how the same internals made by the same company can give such divergent performance


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

According to AnandTech, there seems to be a thermal throttling issue going on with the Nexus 4. It seems that the Nexus 4 is running hotter than expected and as a result, throttling became an issue for the tests. The performance of Adreno 320 in Nexus 4 GPU is much like Adreno 225. 

AnandTech Benchmarks See how poor is LG Nexus 4 in benchmarks.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 7, 2012)

rider said:


> According to AnandTech, there seems to be a thermal throttling issue going on with the Nexus 4. It seems that the Nexus 4 is running hotter than expected and as a result, throttling became an issue for the tests.
> 
> AnandTech Benchmarks See how poor is LG Nexus 4 in benchmarks.



Aha, so i was wrong, it does burn


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> How about this.. Google LG Nexus 4 | 8GB - Pre Order | eBay



haha, No warranty! If the phone is dead on arrival! the person will be officially eff'd up.



achyutaghosh said:


> Aha, so i was wrong, it does burn



In India it will be priced approx 35k for 16GB model as India is not play store nation like US, UK etc. So it is launched by LG not google and if they launch this under 25k not a single person will buy their Optimus G with almost same specs.

I am still shocked why google chosen LG as their nexus device! I am cent percent sure the phone will work like some chinese phone like huawei or ZTE with poor durability. They verge reviewed the phone as poor build quality too as the reviewer's back glass got hair cracked as it fell from the height of just 3 feet. If they manufacture their phone with big brands like samsung or HTC only a few people will upgrade next year.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 7, 2012)

They had to skimp somewhere. performance it is.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> They had to skimp somewhere. performance it is.



Yea! to sell their Optimus G phones.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

It feels like they are following the Apple way by not providing SD card slot....and having the price difference just on the basis of the memory size :/ . I just don't understand the reason behind not providing a memory slot...does it increase the manufacturing cost or what??? I mean I can understand that in the case of Apple...but why Android?? X(


----------



## acervenky (Nov 7, 2012)

After viewing that benchmark results I would rather go for Huawei Honor 2 it is also priced similar to Nexus 4 and also has expandable memory(With 8GB onboard)
Regards,
acervenky,
XPT


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 7, 2012)

While I do understand the critisism the nexus 4 is getting based on benchmark performance. One point to note before blatantly writing this phone off is that the benchmarks are being done on a non-optimised or far from final version of android 4.2 . These benchmarks should not be taken seriously IMO. Maybe the review models that were passed out were prototype models and not the final manufacture pieces. We should wait till 13th november when someone gets the final retail model and benchmarks it.
The good thing is that, I really dont think Google will let LG off so easily and spoil the reputation of its nexus line. So if there are any huge hardware design flaws, rest assured that Google will presurize LG in getting them rectified ASAP. If its a matter of software optimization then Google will be prepared with the final version on 13th.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> While I do understand the critisism the nexus 4 is getting based on benchmark performance. One point to note before blatantly writing this phone off is that the benchmarks are being done on a non-optimised or far from final version of android 4.2 . These benchmarks should not be taken seriously IMO. Maybe the review models that were passed out were prototype models and not the final manufacture pieces. We should wait till 13th november when someone gets the final retail model and benchmarks it.
> The good thing is that, I really dont think Google will let LG off so easily and spoil the reputation of its nexus line. So if there are any huge hardware design flaws, rest assured that Google will presurize LG in getting them rectified ASAP. If its a matter of software optimization then Google will be prepared with the final version on 13th.



I don't think those were prototype models, as we can see the back of the phone. Also no one mentioned that the phone is prototype in their reviews. Major tech sites like anadtech, engadget, cnet reviewed the phone and the review will remain the same even after the launch and people will judge with those benchmarks. If they reviewed the non final version this means its google's fault to give them early for the review. I believe it's all because of heating and throttling issue of the phone.
*www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/LG-Nexus-4-reveals-surprising-flaws-a_11293.html



abhidev said:


> yes...in case of Apple I can understand that they have strict policies on sharing the content and to keep piracy out of it...and so no memory slot and strict use of Itunes is hammered on the users. But in case of Android...thats not the case...it would have been the best device(memory slot provided) in that price range...I mean it still is at the given price.



Still 299/350 USD price tag worth it for 8/16GB models. Even the 8GB is big memory if you keep don't keep music, movies in the phone. Thanks to USB OTG feature for this.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess...most of them will opt directly for the 16GB models...also I hope the heating doesn't actually burn the phone.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I guess...most of them will opt directly for the 16GB models...also I hope the heating doesn't actually burn the phone.



Finger crossed! It is LG BTW. The back cover is made of glass that can be cracked easily according to the verge review.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 7, 2012)

from looking at LG Optimus G benchmarks, which has same S4 quad chipset, the CPU raw power benchmarks seems to be quite good, topped both Linkpack & benchmark Pi. So are they GL benchmarks, Adreno 320 is competing with iPhone 5s triple core SGX543 in GL 2.1.
Both Adreno 320, Krait Quad do have raw power, 
LG Optimus G review: Grand Slam - GSMArena.com
but its the SunSpider & Browser Benchmark that S4 has failed very badly.  clearly something is wrong with Soc unable to boost Android performance.

I have seen this with HTC One S too.
HTC One S review: Onederful - GSMArena.com
It has outperformed S2 by a huge margin in Linpack & Pi, but only slightly higher in SunSpider & browser benchmark.
infact gsmarena writes Galaxy S2 with ICS actually beats One S by 10% on Sunspider.

there seems to be similar problem next generation Exynos 5. I expected more but Mali T-604 has atleast 2X performance boost over S3s Mali 400 MP4.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> from looking at LG Optimus G benchmarks, which has same S4 quad chipset, the CPU raw power benchmarks seems to be quite good, topped both Linkpack & benchmark Pi. So are they GL benchmarks, Adreno 320 is competing with iPhone 5s triple core SGX543 in GL 2.1.
> Both Adreno 320, Krait Quad do have raw power,
> LG Optimus G review: Grand Slam - GSMArena.com
> but its the SunSpider & Browser Benchmark that S4 has failed very badly.  clearly something is wrong with Soc unable to boost Android performance.
> ...


Check these benchmarks done by anandtech on Nexus 4 and 10 AnandTech - Google Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 Performance Preview


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 7, 2012)

rider said:


> Check these benchmarks done by anandtech on Nexus 4 and 10 AnandTech - Google Nexus 4 and Nexus 10 Performance Preview


yes read it, as anand sir says its Android Optimization issue.
In GL benchmarks, Adreno 320 beats all other android phones. next year we would probably see Galaxy S4 with Mali T-604 retaking the crown.

have a look at Optimus G.
AnandTech - LG Optimus G Performance Preview
it blows every other smartphone out of the water as far as Linpack is concerned. but sucks badly in browser, javascript benchmarks.

But then they have sorted it out and final version will be much better. it topped the sunspider (exclude the lava phone) 
AnandTech - LG Optimus G - JavaScript Performance Improving in Final Software

so as guru_urug said Google hopefully would resolve it in final shipping version. if you see Galaxy S3 with Exynos 4, which has lower CPU/GPU performance has done very well in browser benchmarks, their optimization is pretty good.  Galaxy S3, Nexus, S2 seems to have excellent browser benchmarks may be coz Exynos chipset is Samsungs own. ofcourse somehow they didnt repeat with Exynos 5, Nexus 10.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 8, 2012)

New Nexus 4 Benchmarks from Anandtech show huge improvement! - xda-developers

New benchmarks by AnandTech show nexus 4 at the top


----------



## kaz (Nov 8, 2012)

what about this Nexus 4 Battery Shot Reveals Potential Quality Issues – xda-developers


----------



## rider (Nov 8, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> New Nexus 4 Benchmarks from Anandtech show huge improvement! - xda-developers
> 
> New benchmarks by AnandTech show nexus 4 at the top



I don't think they are official and real. The user who posted is not even a developer. May be someone OC'ed for the benchmarks. Well I would better wait to see the full benchmarks in some reliable reviewing sites.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 8, 2012)

those seem to be directly from ppl who developed GL benchmark 
GLBenchmark - High performance mobile benchmark for OpenGL ES environment


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 13, 2012)

New Anandtech Review
AnandTech - Google Nexus 4 Review - Google's new Flagship


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 14, 2012)

nexus 4 already sold out in google play..


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 14, 2012)

In UK, USA, Australia, Germany, France... sold out in less than 1 hour...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 14, 2012)

^totally Worth it


----------



## rider (Nov 15, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> New Anandtech Review
> AnandTech - Google Nexus 4 Review - Google's new Flagship



So, how is it overall? I read somewhere that it is coming on 30 november with the price tag of 30k for 16GB model.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

Great News guys. The phone might be launched in India by Jan next year!! Yup. Although might cost more than the US version. Read this  - Online retailer lists Nexus 4, LG denies India launch


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Great News guys. The phone might be launched in India by Jan next year!! Yup. Although might cost more than the US version. Read this  - Online retailer lists Nexus 4, LG denies India launch



What great about this news? LG is not even cleared the date of launch. Previously buyers were expecting the launching date of 30 November.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

rider said:


> What great about this news? LG is not even cleared the date of launch. Previously buyers were expecting the launching date of 30 November.



any hope of a phone launching officially then getting through grey without warranty etc is great news. Those who couldn't wait have already bought through Ebay or other sources IMO. Of course LG won't deny or approve anything now. We just have to wait


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn.... Nexus 4 got issues man... Nexus 4's camera produces purple lens flare, too


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Damn.... Nexus 4 got issues man... Nexus 4's camera produces purple lens flare, too



It's classic sony lens issue.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2012)

rider said:


> BTW What is the point to get benchmarks in freezer?



prevent the heat throttling issue. which basically means that it has heating issues. Seems like a typical LG phone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 16, 2012)

*A w e so m e* LG Nexus 4 listed for pre-order online in India - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## rider (Nov 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> *A w e so m e* LG Nexus 4 listed for pre-order online in India - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News



Well Sameer Mitha just copy pasted tech2 news.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

^Sorry, Can't Get ur point 
Nvm Got it


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

ooo just look at how much the phone costs now on eBay for prospective Indian buyers LG Nexus 4 available online in India now at Rs 35,999


----------



## rider (Dec 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ooo just look at how much the phone costs now on eBay for prospective Indian buyers LG Nexus 4 available online in India now at Rs 35,999



36k on a LG phone, no thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 21, 2012)

rider said:


> 36k on a LG phone, no thanks.


Huh?
even S3 from Sammy fails after 150-200 days of use may be cuz of nand Mem getting corrupted !


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ooo just look at how much the phone costs now on eBay for prospective Indian buyers LG Nexus 4 available online in India now at Rs 35,999



this is sad part for indian currency 299$ gets converted to whopping 35999.... 
loot loot loot


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> this is sad part for indian currency 299$ gets converted to whopping 35999....
> loot loot loot



not due to indian currency. this is due to lack of LTE in india. In USA they have to compete with the likes of lumia 920 which has LTE so the price is 299$ but here they are a premium handset so it will cost 35k. if LTE was available it would be 25k.


----------



## rider (Dec 22, 2012)

No Nexus 4 for Indians if it is not launched this december. Google proved again that they hate Indian people.



pratyush997 said:


> Huh?
> even S3 from Sammy fails after 150-200 days of use may be cuz of nand Mem getting corrupted !



This is why I trust apple iPhones that you hate and make fun. It is much better processed and a mature OS than any other smartphone OS. Right now with google maps, youtube and google now like apps on iOS 6. It is back in action. According to me best phones in the market are iPhone 5 and Nexus 4. Alas! we Indians can not get Nexus 4 officially. I hope it will be available online for around 25k with dealer's warranty from march 2013. Till now LG is showing their poor production of their phones, may be some kinda shortage that makes it selling in much higher price tag.


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 22, 2012)

Unbelievable bullsheeet!


----------



## rider (Dec 23, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> Unbelievable bullsheeet!



what ??


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 23, 2012)

That this is happening again.
When the GNexus was launched, we were put off date after date just to know that we'll never get one.
And the same thing is happening again.
I cannot believe that these so called giants take Indian Market so damn, as a joke!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

It is surprising, because there is no carrier subsidy shite. Direct sale, you get full money, such a huge market, still such treatment.


----------



## rider (Dec 23, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It is surprising, because there is no carrier subsidy shite. Direct sale, you get full money, such a huge market, still such treatment.



So, for ultimate android experience one should buy GALAXY S3 or HTC ONE X. I hope the price of One X 32GB model will drop in a month so that It can be available around 27k. I also expect in after march Nexus 4 will be available easily in US. People who wants to buy unofficially can get it from ebay and price should be less than 30k for 16GB model. For the upcoming Galaxy S IV I would say it will come in Indian market in late april or may.


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 23, 2012)

I had very hardly put up 23k from my savings to get this phone.
But now seems like i'll have to go for the 2nd best in the 20-25k category - GS2! :/


----------



## a-raam (Dec 23, 2012)

$299 where you can actually buy phones from Google Play.
In other places,its closer to $500
Google Nexus 4 vs. Samsung Galaxy S III: Fan favorites - GSMArena.com


----------



## varunparakh (Dec 23, 2012)

How much does it cost in totality, if one gets it from US?
8GB model + Taxes + Shipping in US(if not free) = ??


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 23, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> How much does it cost in totality, if one gets it from US?
> 8GB model + Taxes + Shipping in US(if not free) = ??



1) As of now you can't get it, coz people in the US even can't find it 
2) When you do get it, it'll cost you around 5-6k extra IMO. So the 8GB will cost you around 27-29k


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> How much does it cost in totality, if one gets it from US?
> 8GB model + Taxes + Shipping in US(if not free) = ??


Okay!
20437 INR
Use this KTD - Price Calculator


----------



## rider (Dec 23, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> How much does it cost in totality, if one gets it from US?
> 8GB model + Taxes + Shipping in US(if not free) = ??



Google/LG played a trick. they launched the for such a good price but not providing at play store due to so call shortage. 
The final price from play store would be 350$(16GB phone) +30$(taxes) + 10$ (shipping) = 390$
In future when it would be available. If you have a relative/friend who can purchase from from play store have to pay 20$ to send it to India. Customs would be nothing or negligible because of its low price. But keep in mind if your phone face any issue specially hardware all your money would be wasted as no warranty and availability of this phone in India.



pratyush997 said:


> Okay!
> 20437 INR
> Use this KTD - Price Calculator



 299$ is not the final price. In checkout they are charging for taxes and shipping too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

And nexus 4 does have it's fair share of issues, so importing from USA seems a bad idea to me


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 23, 2012)

rider said:


> 299$ is not the final price. In checkout they are charging for taxes and shipping too.


 299 = 16k And the rest is Customs Check it


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 23, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> And nexus 4 does have it's fair share of issues, so importing from USA seems a bad idea to me



big +1


----------



## rider (Dec 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 299 = 16k And the rest is Customs Check it



I check it but and this calculator is meaningless as customs depends upon product size, weight not only price. Procedure is -
First someone purchase Nexus 4 from play store he has to pay taxes and shipping for an American address at time of billing and then that person will ship through some international courier service (+20$) and at the time when it will land in India it passes through   customs duty which is just around 3% for a mobile phone of such a low price.


----------



## varunparakh (Dec 24, 2012)

I know, how does one get it from States and for what price, but what i wanted to know the final price of getting it, IN STATES! A relative of mine would have got it here then. 

As rider mentioned :
_The final price from play store would be 350$(16GB phone) +30$(taxes) + 10$ (shipping) = 390$_

What would be the price for 8GB model ? Um a lazy bum, skipping calculations, thus asking, if anyone knows


----------



## rider (Dec 25, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> I know, how does one get it from States and for what price, but what i wanted to know the final price of getting it, IN STATES! A relative of mine would have got it here then.
> 
> As rider mentioned :
> _The final price from play store would be 350$(16GB phone) +30$(taxes) + 10$ (shipping) = 390$_
> ...



I guess it would be same. The final price of 8GB model would be 340$


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 25, 2012)

@Rider I Think LG was the one to play the trick so that Nexus sales won't hamper Optimus g ones!


----------



## rider (Dec 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Rider I Think LG was the one to play the trick so that Nexus sales won't hamper Optimus g ones!



May be. There is also a new comes out from tech news sites_ android central _that google and motorola are working for a new X phone.



> Google buys Motorola. Denies any plans to do anything with it. No one believes them. Flash forward. Rumors spread Google is doing something with them. Deep breath. It's rumored to be an "X Phone" designed, once again, to take on the iPhone.
> 
> That might sound silly until you realize it's been Samsung, not Google, who's had all the success in the market against Apple. Now that Google owns Motorola, it only makes sense they'd want that division to be profitable as well, and to be an insurance policy against the power of manufacturers like Samsung, the same way Android was an insurance policy against the power of BlackBerry and Microsoft at first, and then very quickly Apple.
> 
> ...



Alas! Moto said goodbye to Indian market so I hope this device will also not release officially like Nexus phones.


----------



## Don (Dec 28, 2012)

I want this phone badly. Only way currently is order is through someone in US.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Dec 28, 2012)

^^Unfortunately it's been out of stock from US Google play store for more than 2 weeks now !!
Know it because I asked a friend to get one for me who's visiting India in Jan 2013.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 28, 2012)

one thing people are forgetting here that google is retailing the lg phone under nexus brand, and hence it is able to retail for 299$, however if you buy the same phone from lg then its 599$.
because of shortage in supply. So dont blame lg india for the price.



rider said:


> I check it but and this calculator is meaningless as customs depends upon product size, weight not only price. Procedure is -
> First someone purchase Nexus 4 from play store he has to pay taxes and shipping for an American address at time of billing and then that person will ship through some international courier service (+20$) and at the time when it will land in India it passes through   customs duty which is just around 3% for a mobile phone of such a low price.



fortunately the box is small and light, even with that included it should not cross 5%. Also under indian impex guidelines, any item for personal use is exempted from custom duty


----------



## rider (Dec 29, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> one thing people are forgetting here that google is retailing the lg phone under nexus brand, and hence it is able to retail for 299$, however if you buy the same phone from lg then its 599$.
> because of shortage in supply. So dont blame lg india for the price.
> 
> 
> ...



Yea! I mentioned above it may be custom free or negligible duty. Hope it will get in the play store soon.


----------



## Neo (Dec 29, 2012)

Is Nexus 4 the phone to get with a budget of around 20k?


----------



## rider (Dec 29, 2012)

Neo said:


> Is Nexus 4 the phone to get with a budget of around 20k?



Nexus 4 for 20k from India. Impossible. Better to buy Galaxy Nexus for this budget from grey market.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 30, 2012)

My cousin bought one of 8 gb nexus in uk but dont know how to ship here in india neither do i. So plz tell me how he can ship?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> Is Nexus 4 the phone to get with a budget of around 20k?



you wont find it at that price. 22k when it was in pre order phase and now 30k and up!


----------



## rider (Dec 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> you wont find it at that price. 22k when it was in pre order phase and now 30k and up!



that price was fake cart2india cheated all the buyers by pre ordering. Not a single person get a phone as they are unable to provide. Hence they delayed their orders to ship in January, maybe.


----------



## Neo (Dec 30, 2012)

That's sad. I thought I saw it for 22k a month ago, should have ordered that very time. Now, at 30k G SIII (33k ?) makes sense I guess.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> one thing people are forgetting here that *google is retailing the lg phone* under nexus brand, and hence it is able to retail for 299$, however if you buy the same phone from lg then its 599$.
> because of shortage in supply. So dont blame lg india for the price.


Finally someone with common sense.

Google is subsidizing the phone when selling directly (eg, USA). In Europe and India, it's LG's responsibility to sell.


----------



## rider (Dec 30, 2012)

ico said:


> Finally someone with common sense.
> 
> Google is subsidizing the phone when selling directly (eg, USA). In Europe and India, it's LG's responsibility to sell.



Yes! they are subsidizing Nexus 4 in countries like US, UK, Germany etc. They price in UK for 8GB model is £240. According to IGyaan if LG doesn't launch the phone in this December it may not launch lately just like Galaxy Nexus. Source


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 1, 2013)

even craig's list has the same price--    Google Nexus 4 16GB new in box
damn


----------



## karthikkumar (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it Google Nexus 4  8GB 25 k


----------



## rider (Jan 18, 2013)

What the..??  Nexus 4 shortage problems due to Google's false estimates: LG


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 19, 2013)

Why doesnt LG just f**king admit that Nexus 4 will never be launched in India as always, so I can buy my device


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Why doesnt LG just f**king admit that Nexus 4 will never be launched in India as always, so I can buy my device



GNex was recently launched here, so Nexus 4 will be out when the next Nexus device is launched maybe.


----------



## rider (Jan 19, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> GNex was recently launched here, so Nexus 4 will be out when the next Nexus device is launched maybe.



GNex never ever officially launched in India.



vipul619 said:


> Why doesnt LG just f**king admit that Nexus 4 will never be launched in India as always, so I can buy my device



Get a GS3 16GB for 31k or cheaper with free 32GB class 10 samsung microSD card. Completely value for money.


----------



## vipul619 (Jan 19, 2013)

31k is way more than 23k :/


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2013)

*Nexus 4 demand 10 times higher than Google expected*



> LG has once again blamed Google for stock issues with the perenially sold-out smash-hit Android phone, saying the Big G had no idea of the potential demand.
> 
> Speaking to Challenges, LG France boss Cathy Robin pointed the finger at Google. LG says it simply built as many phones as Google asked for, a number based on the sales of previous Nexus phones, such as the Nexus S.



nub google


----------



## Vyom (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Nexus 4 demand 10 times higher than Google expected*



Anorion said:


> nub google



Comments were some of the most hilarious ones!  Can't resist quoting some here:


Spoiler






> I like being exclusive  I don't mind being a fandroid parting with a small amount of cash, much better than being ripped off by Apple!
> 
> I was lucky getting a Nexus 4, i live in London and have only seen one other person with one! I like being different, i would never want to be an iSheep!





> Peter: There is no difference between 'fandroids' throwing their money that anything that has a google logo on it and 'iSheep' throwing their money at an apple logo.
> 
> It's all pathetic fanboyism.





> Lucky enough to have a Nexus 4  love the term 'iSheep' lol





> I changed my life around about 2 months ago, I have always been an apple fan and always slated android although I never used one, decided out of constant nagging from my sister to try android so I sold my iPhone 4 and bought a nexus 4 of eBay, got the 16GB for £300, must say I can believe how much more you can do and how much freedom you have over the iPhone, this OS is amazing it makes IOS feel about 20 years old, won't be going back cannot get over how much I been missing out, bye bye apple and hello android you now have a news fandroid





> @Peter, I didn't see your comment before. The difference between people throwing cash at Google and Apple is £250, the 16 GB Nexus 4 costs £279 (when its available on the Play Store) and the 16 GB iPhone 5 costs £529 from Apple's website.





> anonymong : Fandroids out in force today. They are getting as bad as the iSheep (infact I think they've surpassed them)





> @anonymong thank you for giving me the opportunity to laugh AT you! And at least android users aren't buying the same device year after year. Have a good day fool!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 19, 2013)

"GOOF"LE....   


sadnesss.

@offtopic : 

btw, i noticed the nexus 4 is made in korea... is that why its cracking?


----------



## rider (Jan 20, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> 31k is way more than 23k :/



What? Why you are confused with US market and Indian market? First the actual price of Nexus 4 (16GB) is $390 included shipping and taxes. That is about 22k. This is for those developed countries where play store sales hardware. In India people hardly buy an app. In those countries where this is cheap is because google expect their customers to purchase not only apps but also ebooks, magazines, music, movies etc. This is why they are selling it in retail price. Other carriers selling unlocked version of Nexus 4 for 550$.



NoasArcAngel said:


> btw, i noticed the nexus 4 is made in korea... is that why its cracking?



LG said there is no problem with manufacturing that is from their south korea. Just Google is playing games with consumers, thats it. May be they got money from samsung, htc to do this. Because they don't have phone as par snapdragon S4 Pro


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2013)

I am really interested in getting this one as my next phone. Any idea when it comes to India?

I know that there is some sort of dispute between Google and LG regarding the pricing, but I need to know so that I can manage my finances accordingly.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am really interested in getting this one as my next phone. Any idea when it comes to India?
> 
> I know that there is some sort of dispute between Google and LG regarding the pricing, but I need to know so that I can manage my finances accordingly.


IMHO It won't and as Moto left India, we can't have the Phone "X" too 
damn you Google!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the Google Nexus 4 is back in stock in US, UK, etc.

Google's Nexus 4 Back In Stock In The UK, France and Spain

I was wondering, if I did buy my a Nexus from eBay now, will I get after sales support? If yes, where?


----------



## rider (Jan 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like the Google Nexus 4 is back in stock in US, UK, etc.
> 
> Google's Nexus 4 Back In Stock In The UK, France and Spain
> 
> I was wondering, if I did buy my a Nexus from eBay now, will I get after sales support? If yes, where?



Yea! It's good news comes out couple of days ago. After ordering they are still letting buyer to wait for 1-2 weeks.
I suggest you to wait till March. You will get better deals from reliable ebay sellers. I guess 16GB model would be available for 25-26k with seller's warranty.


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

*DARK GIZMO RISES.*
LG E960 Price in India | Nexus 4 16GB Specifications, Features and Reviews


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

^ saw that but still It's already the time for Google Phone X


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ saw that but still It's already the time for Google Phone X



Come on! man, think practically. There will be no google-moto phone x in India because of no motorola shops and service centers. 
*This is official now*. LG Nexus 4 will come with proper 1 year manufacture warranty on next week.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally lets hope they launch it.





pratyush997 said:


> ^ saw that but still It's already the time for Google Phone X



Not really. Motorolla shut shop. Also where‘s official news of the X phone?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> Come on! man, *think practically*. There will be no google-moto phone x in India because of no motorola shops and service centers.
> *This is official now*. LG Nexus 4 will come with proper 1 year manufacture warranty on next week.


Dude IMO it's late for nexus 
Time for Google Phone X (importing it w/o warranty ) // Just my thinking, I would have done this! 
For Mainstream customers!
Nexus 4 in India With 12 months warranty is sweet deal!


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

So is Phone X next in the Nexus series? Link?
Let's just hope Google prices the Nexus 4 correctly in India. 20-24k is just.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 25, 2013)

Recently ordered this from Google play....took more than a week to process the order...then when the order was getting ready to be processed, got stuck coz I has used a Debit card which was linked to my India address . Seems it can't be done without a credit card.


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

Neo said:


> So is Phone X next in the Nexus series? Link?
> Let's just hope Google prices the Nexus 4 correctly in India. 20-24k is just.



There is nothing sure about it. Everything is rumor and talk of jumping tech lovers.

The pricing of Nexus 4 would be 25-28k for sure.



pratyush997 said:


> Dude IMO it's late for nexus
> Time for Google Phone X (importing it w/o warranty ) // Just my thinking, I would have done this!
> For Mainstream customers!
> Nexus 4 in India With 12 months warranty is sweet deal!



Mainstream customers buy iPhone 5, HTC One X, GS III and new Xperia Z not Nexus devices.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> Mainstream customers buy iPhone 5, HTC One X, GS III and new Xperia Z not Nexus devices.


IMO not all out there are noobs


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> IMO not all out there are noobs



Exceptions are always in every case. You can say those people 5-10%.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

^ BTW heard about white nexus 4


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2013)

As they say, "a real >gadget< freak would always buy a Black"... cause black is sexy...
Author: Unknown


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ BTW heard about white nexus 4



Yea! It's not new. That pic came out months ago. Not interested in white. It is stereotypical to girls.



Vyom said:


> As they say, "a real >gadget< freak would always buy a Black"... cause black is sexy...
> Author: Unknown



*Once go black. Never come back.*


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> Yea! It's not new. That pic came out months ago. Not interested in white. It is stereotypical to girls.
> 
> 
> 
> *Once go black. Never come back.*


lol that doesn't mean I would prefer white to black lol was



Vyom said:


> As they say, "a real >gadget< freak would always buy a Black"... cause black is sexy...
> Author: Unknown



bought black burst by paying extra lol



Vyom said:


> As they say, "a real >gadget< freak would always buy a Black"... cause black is sexy...
> Author: Unknown



bought black burst by paying extra lol


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

In the ned of the day it's individual choice about colour. A man more care about the performance.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow lot of thanks rider for that info you rock. *Virtual rep for u*


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> A man more care about the performance.


my some friends doesn't.... Brand matters more than specs, one of them bought grand 



thetechfreak said:


> Finally lets hope they launch it.
> 
> Not really. Motorolla shut shop. Also where‘s official news of the X phone?


was there any official news for sgs iv? Now it's there
same way.. Btw google is supposed to announce so called phone X in Google I/O


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> my some friends doesn't.... Brand matters more than specs, one of them bought grand



Once i was riding in metro. I saw girl and boy talking about phones. The boy was telling her about some phone but she was saying she saw grand it look better.That boy was trying convincing her that other phone is good but that girl was like did you see that phone it look amazing n all. I was loling inside.

Is this true that Nexus 4 will launch on 28?


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

^ Even my friends are like that, Grand is so blah blah blah. I will say to them about ppi and the res. Still they will continue their blah blah blah.

Nexus 4 launch on 28? Seriously ??


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

As they say "Jo dikhta hai wo hi bikta hai*


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

In English. Hindi nahi malum !!


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally, Google Nexus 4 coming to India - daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Finally, Google Nexus 4 coming to India - daily.bhaskar.com



*i.imgur.com/1yW0PtN.jpg

Bummer, I had already given up hopes and bought a HTC One X+. Looks like I screwed myself over.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ let TDF ,tech2 or igyaan report it then we can confirm launch


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ let TDF ,tech2 or igyaan report it then we can confirm launch



I never give false news. It has been confirmed by *Saholic* customer care that they are gonna start selling this phone from *28 Feb 2013* with manufacture warranty.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> I never give false news. It has been confirmed by *Saholic* customer care that they are gonna start selling this phone from *28 Feb 2013* with manufacture warranty.



Thx for confirming it but i saw in comments someone said they keep pushing date ahead but lets hope not this time. *rep for rider*


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> my some friends doesn't.... Brand matters more than specs, one of them bought grand
> 
> 
> was there any official news for sgs iv? Now it's there
> same way.. Btw google is supposed to announce so called phone X in Google I/O



This is what I was talking about. People generally purchase expensive phones to show big screen and do show offs. They don't care about PPI or technology. People like us know much about do better utilization of these smartphones. 
One of my girl (space bar, space bar) friend bought white GS3 8 months ago and uses for just whatsapp, facebook messenger, taking stupid pics, hardly used 3GB of internal memory. Installed less than a dozen of apps. 
And by the way SIV is confirmed by Samsung officially. I'm not saying Moto X is myth but it's not confirmed that its the next nexus device.



kapilove77 said:


> Thx for confirming it but i saw in comments someone said they keep pushing date ahead but lets hope not this time. *rep for rider*



Thanks dude.  BTW I read this ystd from here and confirmed by calling saholic cc.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ might be saholic might be talking care of warranty i.e they will ship it to USA if any fault occurs so expect it to be around 25-30k


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ might be saholic might be talking care of warranty i.e they will ship it to USA if any fault occurs so expect it to be around 25-30k



No they clearly mentioned *12 months manufacture warranty*. Go and check it.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

^ What will be the price ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

It will be reviled on 28th itself. Just wait n watch.


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ What will be the price ?



No Idea! but it would be less than 30,990 of Optimus G for sure. Wait for 28 Feb just couple of days left.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

Waiting for a long time for this phone. Can wait 2 more days. 

Hope Saholic won't disappoint me this time.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> No Idea! but it would be less than 30,990 of Optimus G for sure. Wait for 28 Feb just couple of days left.



I know not possible but i hope its 15-18k


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

Then it will be STEAL. However it wont be


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

will surely be around 25 - 28k or ppl still buy imported one.


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I know not possible but i hope its 15-18k



Are you kidding me..!!  15-18k ?!! US playstore version is priced for 395$ (INR 21.7k) including taxes and shipping.



kapilove77 said:


> will surely be around 25 - 28k or ppl still buy imported one.



Saholic placed only the 16GB option.


----------



## techFanatic (Feb 26, 2013)

28k-30k is too much for nexus 4 ,21k(380$ with shipping in US) is the ideal price for it.Would rather buy an S3 for 28k instead.Still hoping for google play prices when launched in India...fingers crossed.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2013)

techFanatic said:


> 28k-30k is too much for nexus 4 ,21k(380$ with shipping in US) is the ideal price for it.Would rather buy an S3 for 28k instead.Still hoping for google play prices when launched in India...fingers crossed.



S3 = Android 4.1, Cortex A9 quadcore.
N4 = Android 4.2, Qualcomm Krait quadcore. How can you compare a last gen mobile with a modern Nexus?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess he just wanted to give example.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Are you kidding me..!!  15-18k ?!! US playstore version is priced for 395$ (INR 21.7k) including taxes and shipping.



He roughly  converted $349 to Rs.

^ IMO nexus priced between 28-30k is worth the money.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> He roughly  converted $349 to Rs.
> 
> ^ IMO nexus priced between 28-30k is worth the money.



Maybe but 16 gb


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

16 GB say I will get sth around 11 GB. It's more than enough for me.


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

User available is 13GB.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

See additional 2 GB


----------



## techFanatic (Feb 26, 2013)

Sam said:


> S3 = Android 4.1, Cortex A9 quadcore.
> N4 = Android 4.2, Qualcomm Krait quadcore. How can you compare a last gen mobile with a modern Nexus?


Nexus 4 aint worth 28K citing the 13GB user available memory...HTC One X is better in that sense or Lumia 820 is too a class apart.


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> See additional 2 GB



The people who more care about memory please get a big pen-drive and use it as extension.



techFanatic said:


> Nexus 4 aint worth 28K citing the 13GB user available memory...HTC One X is better in that sense or Lumia 820 is too a class apart.



Okay! buy your Lumia 820. Problem Solved.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 26, 2013)

If its under 25k, they have a customer. 
I have been waiting for over a month now to buy my first higher end mobile phone. I have saved 24k for this baby. Saholic please don't disappoint me. I was tempted to get it via some of the US to India delivery services as mentioned in the Indian buyers thread on XDA but warranty was a huge concern. I just want the best device I can buy with my money and I want it to be perfect, else I am waiting till March 14, when the S4 and S4 mini releases.


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> If its under 25k, they have a customer.
> I have been waiting for over a month now to buy my first higher end mobile phone. I have saved 24k for this baby. Saholic please don't disappoint me. I was tempted to get it via some of the US to India delivery services as mentioned in the Indian buyers thread on XDA but warranty was a huge concern. I just want the best device I can buy with my money and I want it to be perfect, else I am waiting till March 14, when the S4 and S4 mini releases.



Well don't hesitate to arrange 3-4k more for this baby (just in case). Galaxy SIV would be out in 35-40k range.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Well don't hesitate to arrange 3-4k more for this baby (just in case). Galaxy SIV would be out in 35-40k range.



I meant, I am hoping that the newer flagship would rattle the high end and lower costs of existing products. Still even the S4 mini might be worth considering, depending on its specs.

Ive been waiting to get my hands on the nexus 4 since its first rumours began. I've read every review/article/issues about this phone  and its high time they release it in India officially.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> *I've read every review/article/issues about this phone*  and its high time they release it in India officially.



That is simply not possible!!  
I agree for the second part though!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 26, 2013)

^ haha Agreed


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> That is simply not possible!!
> I agree for the second part though!



Hehehe...I meant that as a figure of speech, like when one says "Ive watched this movie a million times!" 
But seriously I really have read a lot on the nexus 4. It is to be my first high end purchase from my own hard-earned money.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

Sam said:


> S3 = Android 4.1, Cortex A9 quadcore.
> N4 = Android 4.2, Qualcomm Krait quadcore. How can you compare a last gen mobile with a modern Nexus?


But, we have the Optimus G with a better cam and display for 30k 

26k is a good price for the nexus IV.


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah I'm actually glad I got myself a SGS2 recently.
My head would've exploded with so much wait & tension 
Though my sister is due for an upgrade too so I hope they price it reasonably!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> But, we have the Optimus G with a better cam and display for 30k
> 
> 26k is a good price for the nexus IV.


Lol all your posts are now anti Google Nexus and pro LG 
I dont think 26k launch is possible. LG will certainly overprice it to facilitate sales of Optimus more.


vipul619 said:


> Ah I'm actually glad I got myself a SGS2 recently.
> My head would've exploded with so much wait & tension
> Though my sister is due for an upgrade too so I hope they price it reasonably!


The wait is nothing compared to some people who wait for Apple devices and how some pay above  1Lakh Rupees for iPhone 5.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Lol all your posts are now anti Google Nexus and pro LG
> I dont think 26k launch is possible. LG will certainly overprice it to facilitate sales of Optimus more.
> 
> The wait is nothing compared to some people who wait for Apple devices and how some pay above  1Lakh Rupees for iPhone 5.



It actually cause if you see the only sensilble phone under 20k is LG l9 which is well priced, all other phones you get in that range are over priced and underpowerd


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

LG India done this to increase selling of their high end phones. Phones L9, 4X, Vu, and now G are really low demanding. Most of the people would like to pay more bucks for other phones.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2013)

hope it comes within 25k or LG G Pro would be a better choice...but again M bit hesitant to get LG 

also is saholic.com a reliable site to buy??


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got this mail from Saholic.

With reference to your mail, we would like to inform you that the mobile ( LG E960 Nexus 4 16GB ) you want to purchase is as of now out of stock and might be possible it will be available in our stock on 28/02/13. We notify you by e-mail,once we get the stock available.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 27, 2013)

ARGGH!!! I jus checked on saholic.com... It is showing 

*LG E960 Nexus 4 16GB will be available by 15/03/13*  

Damn!! I was so awaiting this phone tomorrow!!  I think they will kepp pushing the date ahead every 15 days till next year when nexus 5 will be out. Way to piss off Android lovers


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well just 1 day till the moment of truth xD


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats guyz they done it again and pushed the date to 15/3/13.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> ARGGH!!! I jus checked on saholic.com... It is showing
> 
> *LG E960 Nexus 4 16GB will be available by 15/03/13*
> 
> Damn!! I was so awaiting this phone tomorrow!!  I think they will kepp pushing the date ahead every 15 days till next year when nexus 5 will be out. Way to piss off Android lovers



Oh My God! They are playing game with customers. Same was done with Galaxy Nexus and we all know what happened. 



kapilove77 said:


> Congrats guyz they done it again and pushed the date to 15/3/13.



Soon 15/3/13 will be 30/3/13 and onwards..


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 27, 2013)

This is no use who want it will get it via import. No need to wait for these scoundrels


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Apple is even better in this. They launch every product in India.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 27, 2013)

^ Not much disappointed though, have been anticipating this from Saholic. I have been seeing the Nexus 4 Coming Soon from Jan 15th, no more HOPES.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Not much disappointed though, have been anticipating this from Saholic. I have been seeing the Nexus 4 Coming Soon from Jan 15th, no more HOPES.



Yeah! It was the last hope not its gone.


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 27, 2013)

knew these *******s would show their colors soon.
Though people really interested in getting one should check XDA's new marketplace - swappa


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> knew these *******s would show their colors soon.
> Though people really interested in getting one should check XDA's new marketplace - swappa



link please.


----------



## guru_urug (Feb 28, 2013)

rider said:


> link please.



here you go *swappa.com/

Anyway going by the prices there it seems it will cost the same or even more than compared to getting it via a international shipping service like PPOBox. I'll pass.
I'll take a look at local shops selling imported products. Maybe go to Alfa and see if they have a good deal.

On the whole, the Nexus 4 has disappointed me. Thermal throttling issue(underperforming CPU), delicate back glass design, supply issues, sketchy battery life, no warranty if I take the risk in India. It was a sweet deal because of its price/performance and the prospect of vanilla OS and regular updates. But if its gonna be priced insanely high without warranty then is it gonna be worth it?

I usually buy a phone once in 2-2.5yrs. Been rocking a LG optimus one for little over 2 years now so was looking for an update which will future proof me for another 2 years.
Currently in my budget the best phone that I can get is the Sony xperia SL, which has a chipset which is already 2 Gen old now. So I will wait till the new crop of devices reach the market and I get my moneys worth. In the meanwhile I can enjoy top-notch android experience on my nexus 7 and also save more money for my next phone. Motorola X phone rumours are very tempting


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 28, 2013)

LG optimus G is looking good if you can't have nexus 4.


----------



## dan4u (Feb 28, 2013)

Guys its not available anywhere, the wait period is 1-2 weeks in the US, UK, Australia etc, and may take even longer. I'm in Australia right now and it was available on Feb 1st, on Feb 2nd it got sold out and the shipping time became 1-2 weeks again

check this link
Trusted Reviews:- Google Underestimated the Nexus 4

*i50.tinypic.com/292veyw.jpg


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 28, 2013)

Google Nexus Devices World Availability Checker

Says, the phone is IN STOCK! How are you people planning to get it here ?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

man for me it showed 349$ as the cost for 16gb model...the cost increased is it?


----------



## dan4u (Feb 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> man for me it showed 349$ as the cost for 16gb model...the cost increased is it?



its $349 in the US, its $399 in Australia


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> man for me it showed 349$ as the cost for 16gb model...the cost increased is it?



No, its the same cost the last time I saw it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

dan4u said:


> its $349 in the US, its $399 in Australia



hmmm....



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No, its the same cost the last time I saw it.



349 or 399?


----------



## dan4u (Feb 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 349 or 399?


its 349 US Dollars in the United States and it is 399 Australian Dollars in Australia ..........


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

^ yep yep


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 1, 2013)

With the Finance Budget released causing upto 6% excise duty,the cost of nexus 4 if ever released in India will cross 30k...a sorry day for google nexus...


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Snagged the L9 about right time, those guys waiting for new phones to launch in MWC are royally screwed


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn you tkin for Rubbing salt on one’s wound.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Damn you tkin for Rubbing salt on one’s wound.


Blame gameranand, he's been rubbing salt on my wounds in Tomb Raider thread


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 2, 2013)

WWWWTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFF!!

*i.imgur.com/4aphRLD.jpg


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ Nice find 

But have never heard of this site.. how reliable is it? and Why does it say preorder? Does it mean that delivery will take a long time?
They seem to have a 30-day return policy too which is good.

Anyway Ive given up on the nexus 4 now, many people are reporting overheating and thermal throttling issues with it. Will wait till March 14th for S4 launch to ruffle a few feathers. Will wait for my perfect one(phone)


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

One word: FAKE


----------



## dan4u (Mar 2, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> ^^ Nice find
> 
> But have never heard of this site.. how reliable is it? and Why does it say preorder? Does it mean that delivery will take a long time?
> They seem to have a 30-day return policy too which is good.
> ...



could you give any source for that?


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> ^^ Nice find
> 
> But have never heard of this site.. how reliable is it? and Why does it say preorder? Does it mean that delivery will take a long time?
> They seem to have a 30-day return policy too which is good.
> ...



there are hundreds of these unpopular and fishy sites claim money back and good price tag. Take money from the buyer by saying pre-order and cheat them by delivering very late. 
P.S. Sorry but your avatar is annoying. Please change it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 2, 2013)

dan4u said:


> could you give any source for that?


Anandtech


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

dan4u said:


> could you give any source for that?



Every phone gets heat-up in intense use like a laptop. The phone has glass panel so it gets heats in playing high end games for a long time. Every phone has pros and cons. But for the price of Nexus 4 everything is perfect.


----------



## dan4u (Mar 2, 2013)

rider said:


> *Every phone gets heats up in intense use like a laptop*. The phone has glass panel so it gets heats in playing high end games for a long time.



yep that I agree with, its not a problem with the Nexus 4. just Google, "Galaxy  S III heating problem" or "HTC One X heating problem" etc you're bound to find a couple of articles/forums discussing about it.....just because some are facing issues doesn't mean everyone has it, right?


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 2, 2013)

Exactly!
And I haven't come across any fake sites yet, so not really sure about that!
But even saholic pushed back their date so a pre-order with amount that too after a 5% hike in mobile does seem fishy :/

Also, regarding the innocent squirtle.. 

*assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/DealWithIt/_Deal_with_it_dog.gif


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

Prices of phone will rise may be from the end of March.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 2, 2013)

Guys,
Google "Shopyourworld"
The first page says it all, epic fraud website!
Sorry for the false excitement, lets get back to discussing XS vs Grand vs S2 in that price range..


----------



## dan4u (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ yep its a fraud website, there's even a Facebook page "boycott shopyourworld"


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Guys,
> Google "Shopyourworld"
> The first page says it all, epic fraud website!
> Sorry for the false excitement, lets get back to discussing XS vs Grand vs S2 in that price range..



God gave me a super power to know what is fishy. 

Honestly I didn't know about this site, never googled and never read any its bad review but I assumed exactly right. 

*date-masters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Success-Kid-Pumps-Himself-Up.jpg


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 2, 2013)

rider said:


> God gave me a super power to know what is fishy.
> 
> Honestly I didn't know about this site, never googled and never read any its bad review but I assumed exactly right.
> 
> *date-masters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Success-Kid-Pumps-Himself-Up.jpg



My friend is taking me out for a sundae at gianis coz I saved his money xD
Virtual Ice cream for all here


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the ice-cream bro.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 2, 2013)

dan4u said:


> could you give any source for that?





rider said:


> Every phone gets heat-up in intense use like a laptop. The phone has glass panel so it gets heats in playing high end games for a long time. Every phone has pros and cons. But for the price of Nexus 4 everything is perfect.



No, its much more than normal heating. I agree that all electronics (Phones,Laptops,etc) heat up and any phone in the market will get hot/warm when used for a long time. But the case is rather bad for the nexus 4, it throttles(lowers its cpu clock and Gpu clock) significantly. The case is so bad that it heats upto 60 deg Cel under constant load(no other tested smartphone reached that high, read video description) and actually shuts off.
Here is the video: 
A: Google Nexus 4 overheating and shutting down during full load - S4 Pro not so power efficient? - YouTube


Now one may argue that no one is gonna keep the mobile stressed so much that it will heat so much and shut down. So here is a normal gaming/benchmarking scenario in which GPU throttling causes skipped frames.
B: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=abf7nPiUUE8
C: Nexus 4 Thermal Throttling Test - YouTube

I agree that for the price the nexus 4 is still perfect value for money, but here we are paying much more than the actual Play Store cost and that too without warranty.
I don't mind the heating that much but it starts to affect performance in games and lowers the battery backup significantly which is an issue




dan4u said:


> yep that I agree with, its not a problem with the Nexus 4. just Google, "Galaxy  S III heating problem" or "HTC One X heating problem" etc you're bound to find a couple of articles/forums discussing about it.....just because some are facing issues doesn't mean everyone has it, right?



I think you should Google "Nexus 4 throttling" or "Nexus 4 overheating". There are more than just a couple of articles, forums discussing it. And that too forums like XDA, on Nexus 4 page itself you will find atleast 10 threads. There are official complaints from thousands of users on Google's official bug report page for Nexus 4. And Anandtech, one of the most reputed tech sites has done in depth analysis of this issue. Also youtube videos show real world proof of that issue existing.
There are actually mods on the XDA page in which people have opened their N4 back panel and performed detailed analysis and tried applying thermal paste  and actual copper piece to spread the heat. See below:
Nexus 4; Investigating thermal throttling [HardMod] - xda-developers
I will post more links if needed. 

Like I said *I still love this phone and would own it in a heartbeat if given at a reasonable price and with warranty* (since many people are returning their overheating phones for exchange). I was not kidding when I said that I have read many articles and threads on Nexus 4, since this purchase meant a lot to me. Most reviews don't show this problem since only people who have owned and used the device for a few days start to notice this issue, even with simple web browsing. For hardcore gaming this phone is not the best, since within minutes it starts to throttle its GPU and it affects frame-rate (Video B). Also most users are in much cooler climate countries than India. Here it would be worse.
Only solutions are:
1) Tinker with the throttle limits(after rooting) by editing a config file and risk harming the phone. No warranty or return policy for us.
2) Root, install custom kernel and a few "Snapdragon" mods to undervolt the CPU and underclock the GPU. Even disable 2 cores! But that kinda beats the purpose of owning a high end S4 quad phone, doesnt it? I was not planning to mod my nexus 4 so much( I dont mind plain rooting though) since that was the point of owning a nexus device that I get to use it the pure way Google intended and that it should work flawlessly.

Guys I'm not trying to start a flame war here.. Just trying to summarize what I have read. Cheers


----------



## dan4u (Mar 2, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> No, its much more than normal heating. I agree that all electronics (Phones,Laptops,etc) heat up and any phone in the market will get hot/warm when used for a long time. But the case is rather bad for the nexus 4, it throttles(lowers its cpu clock and Gpu clock) significantly. The case is so bad that it heats upto 60 deg Cel under constant load(no other tested smartphone reached that high, read video description) and actually shuts off.
> Here is the video:
> A: Google Nexus 4 overheating and shutting down during full load - S4 Pro not so power efficient? - YouTube
> 
> ...



well its not widespread, I've been following Nexus 4 threads and honestly hardly anyone is complaining about the throttle issue. and most of the throttling threads were from November/December and there isn't a lot of discussion, but even then the issue doesn't effect normal usage. I saw the video you posted, in it she say's that there's throttling only in graphic intensive games and that too *after 30 Minutes*, I and I believe many other people don't intend to play graphic intensive games for more than 30 Minutes on a phone, but even after 30 Minutes NFS was totally playable.*


The throttling is mostly noticeable in benchmarks, and benchmarks don't emulate real world apps. so like I said, the so called issue doesn't effect normal usage. I'll get one in 2-3 weeks and I'll give an update on whether its a problem. 

The nexus 4 handles GLBenchmark 2.5 Egypt HD better than the note 2 (its says so in the video), the Adreno 320 is nearly twice as fast as the Adreno 225(found on the SG SIII) and so I personally think that its a good thing that it throttles, it'll keep the cpu/gpu from destroying itself ..............all in all its a great phone, and we'd all get one if we could , I haven't read anywhere (reviews/forums/articles) where people said not to get this phone, if only Google and LG hadn't underestimated the demand we'd see it launch in India and elsewhere earlier.


----------



## rider (Mar 2, 2013)

@dan4u Samsung GS3 has a quad core Mali-400 GPU not Adreno 225. It is still the best phone with warranty for 27k.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 2, 2013)

dan4u said:


> well its not widespread, I've been following Nexus 4 threads and honestly hardly anyone is complaining about the throttle issue. and most of the throttling threads were from November/December and there isn't a lot of discussion, but even then the issue doesn't effect normal usage. I saw the video you posted, in it she say's that there's throttling only in graphic intensive games and that too *after 30 Minutes*, I and I believe many other people don't intend to play graphic intensive games for more than 30 Minutes on a phone, but even after 30 Minutes NFS was totally playable.*
> 
> 
> The throttling is mostly noticeable in benchmarks, and benchmarks don't emulate real world apps. so like I said, the so called issue doesn't effect normal usage. I'll get one in 2-3 weeks and I'll give an update on whether its a problem.
> ...



Where are you getting it from?

I agree with you that its a great phone  No doubt about it!   Its a bloody amazing piece of tech for $350. I was 100% inclined to get my hands on it. I would buy one too if I found a reliable way to acquire it. The adreno 320 is a much faster GPU than the one in note2, but the throttling doesnt let it reach its full potential. Which may not be an issue now, but when games get more demanding the throttling will not let the adreno 320 stretch its legs completely. Even though the adreno 320 is faster than the note 2, the note 2 does not skip frames in NFS because even though its slower, its performance is consistent. There are threads discussing throttling/overheating issue even till february. 

The Optimus G which is basically the same phone as the nexus 4 also overheats but not as much as the N4 and the throttling is not that pronounced on that phone, hence it performs much better in benchmarks too. Some say that the Optimus G has an "eco mode" built in which handles the overheating much better than the stock Android in the Nexus. The xperia z which also has the same chipset and is on Jellybean is currently the benchmarking king! With an antutu score of over 20k and quadrant over 8k. Even S3 beats the nexus 4. Why is that? It because Sony have tweaked the phone design and their firmware to handle the issue. Google claims that the heating issue is because of bad assembly and that some people have got their issues resolved after replacing the defective unit. I agree benchmarks dont reflect day-to-day performance, but it can reflect gaming performance. I dont care much about benchmarks myself as long as the device performs as per my expectations, I dont mind if its not the highest benchmarker but still scoring half the score of other phone with same chipset?

All this aside, I must say most users wont notice any of the issues in normal usage. Nexus 4 has the most fluid UI than any other Android device. Its only in high end gaming/benchmarking and future titles that you will notice the effects, but even with gps and navigation with 3g and other trivial usage people have complained. Check out "Issue 40334: Nexus Overheating" below is the link:
*code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=40334
People have exchanged their phones even 3 times before getting one that didnt overheat. Now in India without warranty what will we do?

No phone is perfect, the iphone 4 had antenna-gate issue, sensation had wifi-reception issues and theres no denying that the nexus 4 also has issues with overheating and aggressive throttling.


----------



## dan4u (Mar 2, 2013)

rider said:


> @dan4u Samsung GS3 has a quad core Mali-400 GPU not Adreno 225. It is still the best phone with warranty for 27k.


sorry, yea the International version has the Mali-400 GPU, but the US and Japan version has Adreno 225. Adreno 225~Mali-400. I was looking at anandtech's review . even then the 320 gives nearly twice performance, at least as far as benchmarks are concerned. In real world usage you'll hardly feel the difference.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 2, 2013)

dan4u said:


> sorry, yea the International version has the Mali-400 GPU, but the US and Japan version has Adreno 225. Adreno 225~Mali-400. I was looking at anandtech's review . even then the 320 gives nearly twice performance, at least as far as benchmarks are concerned. In real world usage you'll hardly feel the difference.



I never said that the adreno 320 is not as good as the older Mali/Adreno in S3. Its just not reaching its full potential in the Nexus 4. The Note 2 ends up being a better gaming device than the Nexus 4.
Even in the Anandtech review, the differences between the freezer scores and the normal temp scores are huge in several cases, while the Optimus G giving almost same performance without being kept in a freezer. Also this was before the xperia z was launched.
Also the xperia Z has a full HD display which means it has more pixels to render, which should stress the GPU even more! But it glides through without much overheating and throttling. That shows the true potential of the S4 pro with adreno 320.

Did you check out "Issue 40334: Nexus Overheating" ?
*code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=40334

Just search for the word "India" There are 6 posts by Indian users who now cannot get it replaced. Not while gaming, even while handling calls and using camera. Is that a risk worth taking? We are talking about Rs.25k without any warranty.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nexus 4 Indian Thread [Pricing, Availability, Reviews, Support and More] - xda-developers


----------



## dan4u (Mar 2, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Where are you getting it from?
> 
> I agree with you that its a great phone  No doubt about it!   Its a bloody amazing piece of tech for $350. I was 100% inclined to get my hands on it. I would buy one too if I found a reliable way to acquire it. The adreno 320 is a much faster GPU than the one in note2, but the throttling doesnt let it reach its full potential. Which may not be an issue now, but when games get more demanding the throttling will not let the adreno 320 stretch its legs completely. Even though the adreno 320 is faster than the note 2, the note 2 does not skip frames in NFS because even though its slower, its performance is consistent. There are threads discussing throttling/overheating issue even till february.
> 
> ...



I'm in Melbourne right now, will be here till next year, so ordered it through Google play store. anyways I don't intend to play Graphic intensive games on the phone, I use my pc for that , but nonetheless I'll check for the issue once I get it. 

I mentioned it earlier, Google and LG vastly underestimated the demand for the Nexus 4, I have a waiting period of 2-3 weeks and its directly being shipped from the factory, none of the play store's have it in-stock. I wanted to get it from India, and I remember there was a listing on ebay a couple of months ago, for 22k, but that turned out to be bogus.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 3, 2013)

*chn.ge/Y5Msyx


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *chn.ge/Y5Msyx



Signed! I urge you to spread this in the forum! Many people will sign this for sure. I dont know if Google will actually be receiving this petition or read it but its worth a shot!!



dan4u said:


> I'm in Melbourne right now, will be here till next year, so ordered it through Google play store. anyways I don't intend to play Graphic intensive games on the phone, I use my pc for that , but nonetheless I'll check for the issue once I get it.
> 
> I mentioned it earlier, Google and LG vastly underestimated the demand for the Nexus 4, I have a waiting period of 2-3 weeks and its directly being shipped from the factory, none of the play store's have it in-stock. I wanted to get it from India, and I remember there was a listing on ebay a couple of months ago, for 22k, but that turned out to be bogus.



Oh, so its safe for you to buy it since you are in a country which has official Play store devices support and you can get your device replaced if needed. Congrats on your purchase. Let us know of your first impressions


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 3, 2013)

I signed it thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 3, 2013)

*www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/google-bring-nexus-device-play-store-to-india#  ^ you weren't the last BTW


----------



## rider (Mar 3, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/google-bring-nexus-device-play-store-to-india#  ^ you weren't the last BTW



I have to sign this but its ended now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 3, 2013)

^ not over
It's showing 1 needed !
go fast


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 3, 2013)

^ LOL.

Signed. BTW does it really works ?


----------



## dan4u (Mar 3, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Oh, so its safe for you to buy it since you are in a country which has official Play store devices support and you can get your device replaced if needed. Congrats on your purchase. Let us know of your first impressions



yep, will do that ....its a long wait though


----------



## rider (Mar 3, 2013)

It doesn't work, just a time pass. 

I arranged a seller. He is selling me his imported (US playstore) Google Nexus 4 16GB in sealed condition for 26.5k. Get it or forget it?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

rider said:


> It doesn't work, just a time pass.
> 
> I arranged a seller. He is selling me his imported (US playstore) Google Nexus 4 16GB in sealed condition for 26.5k. Get it or forget it?


Get it, with increased duties, nexus 4 will surely cost 24-25k in future, 1.5k extra without the hassle of waiting/proxy etc is worth it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

Update: Nexus 4 is now open for sale on google's website & $309...one of my frnd got it from US


----------



## rider (Mar 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get it, with increased duties, nexus 4 will surely cost 24-25k in future, 1.5k extra without the hassle of waiting/proxy etc is worth it.



Damn it! He sold to someone else. The phone is in huge demand.



Zangetsu said:


> Update: Nexus 4 is now open for sale on google's website & $309...one of my frnd got it from US



Waiting time?


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

For those who wants Nexus 4 with a proper third party warranty  (Serve Pro).
LG NEXUS 4 E960 PURE GOOGLE ANDROID 4.2 JELLY BEAN 16GB IPS TOUCH BLACK MOBILE | eBay


----------



## dan4u (Mar 6, 2013)

rider said:


> For those who wants Nexus 4 with a proper third party warranty  (Serve Pro).
> LG NEXUS 4 E960 PURE GOOGLE ANDROID 4.2 JELLY BEAN 16GB IPS TOUCH BLACK MOBILE | eBay


Lol they put market price as Rs 59999 . if you want warranty this is a good option, but its nearly 10k costlier than getting from ppobox ...


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Lol they put market price as Rs 59999 . if you want warranty this is a good option, but its nearly 10k costlier than getting from ppobox ...



Everyone can't buy from PPObox. Procedure is really difficult, requires limited credit cards and take a lot of time of stressful waiting from abroad. Also the excise duty increased to 7% so 24-25k will cost from this procedure now. The price is really overpriced it would be fine if they drop 2k by themselves and other 2k would be less by ebay coupon. 28k with Serve pro warranty would be the best deal.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 6, 2013)

IMO a GS3 from a nearby dealer would be a better deal.. XD


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 6, 2013)

^ Perhaps, but not for someone who wants vanilla android experience and first to get the UPDATES. 

Warranty is the tricky part here.


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys, guys, guys! My friend's bro is coming back to India on 25th from US. He can bring Nexus 4 16GB for me. Tell me where and how to purchase because I think getting from playstore need permanent address.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ur bro's friend address?


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Ur bro's friend address?



No he is my friend's bro, not bro's friend.  He is in US for his official work stayed somewhere with company, so not having permanent address.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2013)

rider said:


> No he is my friend's bro, not bro's friend.  He is in US for his official work stayed somewhere with company, so not having permanent address.



ask him to get it delivered at his office itself.

guys pls suggest protective cover and scratch guard for Nexus 4....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

has anybody used this trick?

Buying Nexus 4 via Play store in India for under Rs. 22.5k


----------



## dan4u (Mar 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ask him to get it delivered at his office itself.
> 
> guys pls suggest protective cover and scratch guard for Nexus 4....



try the  Spigen steinheil dual its got both front and back protection


----------



## rider (Mar 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> has anybody used this trick?
> 
> Buying Nexus 4 via Play store in India for under Rs. 22.5k



It the XDA procedure that i read in early february. For this you need to have a credit card (only a limited credit card works like ICICI). It is great to buy who can take risks, tolerate tension and have patience.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

^

Reply to my PM dude


----------



## rider (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Reply to my PM dude



Sorry! I forgot.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> has anybody used this trick?
> 
> Buying Nexus 4 via Play store in India for under Rs. 22.5k



I did, I even placed an order, but then I realized that I will not be getting warranty coverage I cancelled my order.


----------



## rider (Mar 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I did, I even placed an order, but then I realized that I will not be getting warranty coverage I cancelled my order.



You can get it for 28.6k with serve pro warranty at ebay.in


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2013)

dan4u said:


> try the  Spigen steinheil dual its got both front and back protection



and hard outer cover???


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys pls suggest protective cover and scratch guard for Nexus 4....


u got the fone?

try Capdase...really good one


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 7, 2013)

I called up Alfa(popular imported products/mobile shop) in Mumbai. Asked for Nexus 4 price on the call, he said 29.5k for the 16GB model  I dont know if they would reduce the cost after bargaining in person. But I dont think they will reduce it by more than 1k. I just wish some dealer would sell it for 25k. If Im gonna spend close to 30k then I might as well get something like the xperia Z (after a small price cut).
What do you'll think is a reasonable price to pay for the Nexus 4 16GB? I am really worried about the warranty. 



rider said:


> You can get it for 28.6k with serve pro warranty at ebay.in


The serve-pro option is good, a little pricey. Can you give the link? I tried searching on ebay.in, but I couldnt find it.

Do you guys think that the launch of the Galaxy S4 would reduce the prices of the current devices?
My dilemma is that S4 will come into market in April 2nd half (a month and half)
If I wait till then, I will be tempted to wait for Google IO in May, where they will supposedly showcase the next Nexus/Motorola X phone(2 and hf months) which is supposed to be a huge upgrade in terms of hardware,software and camera tech for a Google device. It will be affordable too if the N4 is any indication
But then again wait for it to launch  and who knows if it will come to India

The only reason Im waiting this long is that its my first 12k+ phone  and there is a generation gap in the chipsets. A9 is being replaced by A15 or similar architecture socs and I dont want to be stuck with a last generation xperia SL which wont be relevent till the end of 2013. Need quad-core Krait atleast.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ You can never resist the temptation. It's human nature.
That being said, "the next Nexus" IS something worth waiting for!


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 8, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> I called up Alfa(popular imported products/mobile shop) in Mumbai. Asked for Nexus 4 price on the call, he said 29.5k for the 16GB model  I dont know if they would reduce the cost after bargaining in person. But I dont think they will reduce it by more than 1k. I just wish some dealer would sell it for 25k. If Im gonna spend close to 30k then I might as well get something like the xperia Z (after a small price cut).
> What do you'll think is a reasonable price to pay for the Nexus 4 16GB? I am really worried about the warranty.



Less than 25k will be the best price for N4.

Initially I was planning to buy N4 from ebay around May, however warranty is the deal breaker here.  Yes u should be worried, cant waste hard earned money just like that if sth goes wrong.

Right now looking forward to GOOGLE I/O. So that there will be either N5/X Phone. 
Even N4 is not available here so N5, gawd only knows.
Moto kissed us GOOD BYE, so the chance of availability is very slim. Lets cross our fingers and hope for the best.

Else by May/June I will forget abt Nexus and get Optimus G or the low end LUMIA 520.


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ You can never resist the temptation. It's human nature.
> That being said, "the next Nexus" IS something worth waiting for!



The theory of as long as you wait, sweeter the fruit is correct. But it doesn't mean you keep waiting. After Moto X there will some new phone rumors will start to come with better specs and you can never buy something. Moto X is all rumor phone thats specs is not even clear and it would definitely not the next Nexus phone. Nexus lineup is different and usually launch in November every year since 2009. Nexus One, Nexus S, Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4.

I think the new Samsung Galaxy S4 will launch in mid april with the price tag of around 35k. This will affect the prices of HTC One, Xperia Z, Lumia 920 like devices. Till today the launch of Nexus 4 in India is totally unclear. LG India is only busy in advertising their new flagship phone Optimus G and not answering anything for Nexus 4. So all those who want this phone should better  arrange from abroad or get imported phone. 
After the launch of Xperia Z Apple dropped the prices of iPhone 5 to 42,990 (16GB model).


----------



## dan4u (Mar 8, 2013)

Nexus 4 is officially available in only the following countries, Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Spain, United Kingdom, United States....there are many other European countries that have been left out (like Netherlands, Italy, Austria, Sweden etc), they are all complaining...........and its being sold unofficially for nearly 500 euros(Rs 35,000), I don't know why Google's doing this. and I'm not trying to be pessimistic, but its highly unlikely that it'll be released in India before any of those European nations....


----------



## rider (Mar 8, 2013)

All these countries are rich and our India is poor developing nation.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 10, 2013)

I come bearing more hope.. 

*daily.bhaskar.com/article/GAD-goog...e-nexus-4-and-7-pages-4202751-PHO.html?HF-19=


----------



## quagmire (Mar 10, 2013)

^@vipul619:

*i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/WildeRebellion/Gifs/tumblr_llmdllOutz1qfyts2o1_500.gif

Oh god please be true..!


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am really done this time with all rumors for launching this in india. Also it will be late if they launch it here but will be good if they give warranty who got their n4 via import.


----------



## dan4u (Mar 10, 2013)

rider said:


> All these countries are rich and our India is poor developing nation.



yea that's true but even Netherlands, Italy, Austria, Sweden etc which are developed nations don't have nexus 4 officially. they have to get it just like us, using a proxy US address. we're all on the same boat.....Google underestimated the demand, that's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> I come bearing more hope..
> 
> Google adds India to Google Nexus 4 and 7 pages. Will these be available soon? - daily.bhaskar.com


Damn it seems that they gonna really launch it


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 11, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> I come bearing more hope..
> 
> Google adds India to Google Nexus 4 and 7 pages. Will these be available soon? - daily.bhaskar.com




WOWWW But wait, remember there was a news that the INDIAN devs can sell APPS to PLAY STORE and after few days GOOGLE removed INDIA from the list.

P.S. And in that NEXUS site it simply navigates to co.in if I select INDIA, even the flag logo doesn't change.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> WOWWW But wait, remember there was a news that the INDIAN devs can sell APPS to PLAY STORE and after few days GOOGLE removed INDIA from the list.
> 
> P.S. And in that NEXUS site it simply navigates to co.in if I select INDIA, even the flag logo doesn't change.



yup, thats what i noticed too, but it changes the flag for other countries though... google will be minting millions if it manages to launch the nexus devices in india at the same pricepoint as abroad.

fingers crossed.


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2013)

I am dreaming, right?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yup, thats what i noticed too, but it changes the flag for other countries though... google will be minting millions if it manages to launch the nexus devices in india at the same pricepoint as abroad.
> 
> fingers crossed.



Hope GOOGLE won't disappoint us this time.


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2013)

Saholic saying it's gonna launch on March 15.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 11, 2013)

^ And they will say Mar 30, April 15,April 30. It goes on.

They are pushing dates like this from Jan 15.


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ And they will say Mar 30, April 15,April 30. It goes on.
> 
> They are pushing dates like this from Jan 15.



 I know.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

BTW is LG behind these stock issues?
to sell their Optimus G?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

Umm guys..if you shift to some other country, you cant see Indias name


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Umm guys..if you shift to some other country, you cant see Indias name



Yep noticed that too.


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Umm guys..if you shift to some other country, you cant see Indias name



I got it. It's some bug. _Nexus aur India mai never._


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 11, 2013)

It can be a bug.
Saholic is the most untrustable website!
It can be WIP/updation in progress. 
And LG & Google just have a price tag war over the Nexus 4.
Though it might be to boost the Optimus G sales.
And did I mention, Saholic sucks!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

^ MOther of negative thinking


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 11, 2013)

^ Perhaps it's a BUG. 
And if they release N4 now, sales of OPTIMUS G might go down.



vipul619 said:


> And did I mention, Saholic sucks!



+1. YEAH BIG TIME.



pratyush997 said:


> ^ MOther of negative thinking



Seriously when I saw that glitch, thought it was some developers err.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bad glitch feels like saholic spreading this.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ MOther of negative thinking




But after waiting for almost 4 months now, it is bound to happen!!
This is what has been happening to me since the launch news!


----------



## rider (Mar 12, 2013)

For all those who want Nexus 4 16GB for 27k under 1 month seller warranty. Take a look on this. LINK


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 12, 2013)

^^ I think its 29.2k.


----------



## rider (Mar 12, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ I think its 29.2k.



Don't you know about ebay coupons?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

View attachment 9387
Are they Serious !!!


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 12, 2013)

^ No just KIDDING US


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ No just KIDDING US



What if they are not


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 12, 2013)

Trust me they are.

P.S Don't have HIGH HOPES on them.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Trust me they are.
> 
> P.S Don't have HIGH HOPES on them.



WTH!!! Why can't Google launch nexus line up in India ? I am damm sure they will shut all shops of other manufacturer.
Well i don't have any hope with saholic


----------



## rider (Mar 12, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> WTH!!! Why can't Google launch nexus line up in India ? I am damm sure they will shut all shops of other manufacturer.
> Well i don't have any hope with saholic



The launch of Nexus 4 is totally depended on LG India. They are focusing in their Optimus G (4.0 ICS) phone. If they start selling cheaper Nexus 4 phone who will buy Optimus G that is substantially same phone.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

rider said:


> The launch of Nexus 4 is totally depended on LG India. They are focusing in their Optimus G (4.0 ICS) phone. If they start selling cheaper Nexus 4 phone who will buy Optimus G that is substantially same phone.



ahh man... thats not fair to all of us (Indians) how can they think like that that every one has enough money to spend 30-40k on phones. No every one don't have enough money to buy optimus G 
@LG if you are reading this thread/posts please change the way you think in India everybody is that rich to spend 35k on a phone


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

Who will ever like to sell other's product when they can sell their's


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

RIP my English


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 12, 2013)

@shrey85 No that's not the point dude. Imagine there is two phones with same config, one is selling for 20k(N4) and another for 30k(Opt G). Which one will u buy? Obviously the one that costs less(N4). So what will happen to the Opt G - EPIC FAIL. So it's LG's marketing strategy.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @shrey85 No that's not the point dude. Imagine there is two phones with same config, one is selling for 20k(N4) and another for 30k(Opt G). Which one will u buy? Obviously the one that costs less(N4). So what will happen to the Opt G - EPIC FAIL. So it's LG's marketing strategy.



Let it be bro..
How much will it cost if i get it import


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 12, 2013)

25k or under it even after tax hike.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> 25k or under it even after tax hike.



and it will not have any warranty


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 12, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> and it will not have any warranty



Ofcourse it don't.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys pls tell me if Nexus4 is worth buying at this point of time...as Google may reveal the next Nexus in Google I/O in May???


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Guys pls tell me if Nexus4 is worth buying at this point of time...as Google may reveal the next Nexus in Google I/O in May???


The later option is better if you can wait or else the first one is way to go 
BTW If importing N4 cost 26k+ then get Galaxy S3 (Superdeal or any other discounted deal)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> The later option is better if you can wait or else the first one is way to go
> BTW If importing N4 cost 26k+ then get Galaxy S3 (Superdeal or any other discounted deal)



yea...i thought of that but not much interested in S3....also I think it will take more than a month for the next Nexus to go on sale after the reveal...and also it will be difficult to get it imported here. 


Also pls suggest if I should get the bumper cover from google itself with Nexus 4?? Is it worth 20$?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yea...i thought of that but not much interested in S3....also *I think it will take more than a month for the next Nexus to go on sale after the reveal*...and also it will be difficult to get it imported here.
> 
> 
> Also pls suggest if I should get the bumper cover from google itself with Nexus 4?? Is it worth 20$?


I'm afraid that you might end up waiting whole freaking year! I don't think we will be having Nexus 4 in India anytime soon and after Google I/O in May, new Nexus will be up for the battle 
BTW IMO that bumper cover worth it!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol now what i call saho-lic


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Guys pls tell me if Nexus4 is worth buying at this point of time...as Google may reveal the next Nexus in Google I/O in May???



Man! it's waste of time and brain for keeping wait for another phone to launch. Moto Phone X is definitely not a Nexus device and after phone X that there will be rumors for Nexus 5 and so on and you will never purchase a phone. I suggest you to get nexus 4 from ebay for 27k that I mentioned above. 



shreymittal said:


> Lol now what i call saho-lic



Biggest trolls of online shopping sites.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2013)

f





rider said:


> Man! it's waste of time and brain for keeping wait for another phone to launch. Moto Phone X is definitely not a Nexus device and after phone X that there will be rumors for Nexus 5 and so on and you will never purchase a phone. I suggest you to get nexus 4 from ebay for 27k that I mentioned above.



yea maan....I hv already waited too much....finally asked my frnd to order one and get it for me from US....


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> f
> 
> yea maan....I hv already waited too much....finally asked my frnd to order one and get it for me from US....



Good decision and be satisfied with nexus 4. You will be the one who will get next android version key lime pie first.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Good decision and be satisfied with nexus 4. You will be the one who will get next android version key lime pie first.



yea....


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 17, 2013)

Guys check this out!!
Nexus 4 16GB for 25705/- for 3 days only on ebay flash sale! *With 1 month seller warranty*

Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can we add coupon or something to make that lil more cheap?


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 18, 2013)

better off forget the Nexus 4 as a dream and move on with a new device..


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> better off forget the Nexus 4 as a dream and move on with a new device..



Sorry for that. This seller is reliable and one should buy from him. It's a great deal.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't we make this tread sticky and renaming it as Nexus 4 Thread...just suggestion.

There is already thread for Samsung S4, even before launch..


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider from where r u getting nexus 4?


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> rider from where r u getting nexus 4?



I was actually depending on the my friend's bro to get it from US. But due to some circumstances he is not coming this month. 
I contacted e-next seller of ebay.in and get to know these phones are fair to buy. So I ordered from them for 25.7k. It's little more pricy than people are getting from XDA method.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice..its now dedicated Nexus 4 Thread


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Nice..its now dedicated Nexus 4 Thread



Hello prudhivisekhar. Do you own Nexus 4?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Hello prudhivisekhar. Do you own Nexus 4?



Yes. I own


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Yes. I own



I'm waiting for my package to get received. Please share your experience of Nexus 4 with us. What you like the most and what not?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

[Black] Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package(Rs. 1,662)      

Is this good to buy? Please suggest.


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> [Black] Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package(Rs. 1,662)
> 
> Is this good to buy? Please suggest.



No, I don't think so. Take a look on this KLD Italian Leather Flip Diary Cover Case For Google LG Nexus 4 E960 - Brown | eBay


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow..really nice for the price too....Should I write about my experience here itself?


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Wow..really nice for the price too....Should I write about my experience here itself?



Yea sure. It's our thread make it richer.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

I started using android since last year and My previous phone was HTC EVO 3D. It was a really nice phone . But the pure android experience is not there. Luckily I got to lay my hands on Nexus 4 through my sister...who bought it for me.

The Phone is really awesome in terms of design and style ...Its all glass...but it is also fingerprint magnet. The phone is awesome in terms of performance and battery life is also nice. With daily usage like calls, web browsing, some games, the battery lasts for 1 and half day....max...The display is nice and test looks great. Camera is not tht great, but its not imp for me. One should take care of the back part of the phone as it is easily prone to scratches and get easily cracked if it falls down. So better to buy really protective case, if u feel you are not sure that the phone will not fall down from your hands..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

Why Google Nexus 4 ?
Why not LG nexus 4   
Just like Galaxy Nexus 
You jelly?


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Why Google Nexus 4 ?
> Why not LG nexus 4
> Just like Galaxy Nexus
> You jelly?



It's a google phone first. Pure android experience without any bloats. Also no need to put some custom ROM for updates and smoother performance. All of those who purchased here in India are imported so we have to keep no relation with LG.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

Why is the older nexus called galaxy nexus then?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> It's a google phone first. Pure android experience without any bloats. Also no need to put some custom ROM for updates and smoother performance. All of those who purchased here in India are imported so we have to keep no relation with LG.





pratyush997 said:


> Why is the older nexus called galaxy nexus then?



Because Samsung created it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rip logic lol
Then why ain't nexus 4 ain't called lg nexus 4 lol


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Why is the older nexus called galaxy nexus then?



Because it was named by Google. It was manufactured with the help of Samsung. This time they named it "4" as they promised last year that they will make multiple nexus devices. Now they are selling 4,7 and 10.



pratyush997 said:


> Rip logic lol
> Then why ain't nexus 4 ain't called lg nexus 4 lol



Why predecessor Google Galaxy Nexus was not sold as Samsung Google Galaxy Nexus? huff.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Rip logic lol
> Then why ain't nexus 4 ain't called lg nexus 4 lol



As this time goodle wanted to create a ecosystem with phone and tablet. So they started branding it as Google Nexus


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

Google is not a hardware manufacturing company they are on software and networking. All they need is a proper hardware company like Samsung, LG to make a device by their own need and requirement. These nexus devices are even designed by google itself.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Why predecessor Google Galaxy Nexus was not sold as Samsung Google Galaxy Nexus? huff.


LOL How will I know LOL :


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL How will I know LOL :



Because it's a pure google phone. See your pantech burst have a qualcomm processor, so why it's not titled as qualcomm pantech burst? Please stahp trolling.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Because it's a pure google phone. See your pantech burst have a qualcomm processor, so why it's not titled as qualcomm pantech burst? Please stahp trolling.


You riped the Logic again 

OK LOL


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You riped the Logic again
> 
> OK LOL



I ripped logic. lmao


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

HeHeHe


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> I ripped logic. lmao


TROLOLOL! 
BTW Will you do a drop test of N4 ?


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> TROLOLOL!
> BTW Will you do a drop test of N4 ?



Why not? it's awesome!! Just be the producer of my video.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Why not? it's awesome!! Just be the producer of my video.


You be the sponsor


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

After Drop test, we can put Nexus 4 to RIP


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You be the sponsor



No, I don't have any money or company ask random. He will sponse by Sony India. 



prudhivisekhar said:


> After Drop test, we can put Nexus 4 to RIP



I guess only the glass back will crack, phone will work fine.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

Alleged LG Nexus 5 Specs Leak; Codenamed 'Megalodon'

*androidandme.com/2013/03/news/rumor-is-this-the-lg-nexus-5/


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> No, I don't have any money or company ask random. He will sponse by Sony India.



LOL  Why will I/Sony sponsor Nexus 4 drop test ? Sony/ Me have nothing to do with Nexus 4 

So please ask LG India or Google India 



pratyush997 said:


> Alleged LG Nexus 5 Specs Leak; Codenamed 'Megalodon'
> 
> *androidandme.com/2013/03/news/rumor-is-this-the-lg-nexus-5/



Already proved fake. Check Phonearena


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

^expected same


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 18, 2013)

HeHehe, either way anyone side of the glass will crack. If the back cracks, camera will not work, if front gets damaged, nothing will work


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

No no no, you are not supposed to drop test a phone, unless its nokia from 2008 or before


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL  Why will I/Sony sponsor Nexus 4 drop test ? Sony/ Me have nothing to do with Nexus 4
> 
> So please ask LG India or Google India
> 
> ...



Simply because this is how you/sony india show that their Xperia Z has stronger build quality than Nexus 4. 
And why people have started rumor mills of Nexus 5? There will be no new nexus phone before november. 



tkin said:


> No no no, you are not supposed to drop test a phone, unless its nokia from 2008 or before



I had thrown my 5800XM dozen of times in rage.  It worked perfect. Hats off to Nokia.


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Simply because this is how you/sony india show that their Xperia Z has stronger build quality than Nexus 4.
> And why people have started rumor mills of Nexus 5? There will be no new nexus phone before november.
> 
> 
> ...


Same phone, same results, now I have to handle my L9 like a newborn baby


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Simply because this is how you/sony india show that their Xperia Z has stronger build quality than Nexus 4.



Meh. Nexus 4 isn't even available in India so We don't see it as competition


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey rider, you told about risk of adulteration because the phone box seal is broken and then resealed by that ebay seller. Man I was very excited, but u got me paranoid  and now you are buying from him 

Anyway Im going to Alfa tmrw. Lets hope the n4 is available for cheaper there, else Im buying from ebay too. Im tired of my old LG optimus one which has served me very well for over 2 yrs. And taken a lot of abuse. Dropped several times, many times face down, still working like a boss!! Only thing is that now I find it too slow....ARM11 msm7227 procy is showing its age


----------



## dan4u (Mar 18, 2013)

Great now this is a Nexus 4 thread. I'll share a few pics and benchmarks 

This is what you get in the box
*i46.tinypic.com/25ho2h3.jpg

Antutu Benchmark
*i50.tinypic.com/in6cuu.png

Vellamo metal
*i45.tinypic.com/21lvhvb.png

Vellamo HTML
*i49.tinypic.com/2hx1s2c.png

Geekbench2 (this is after changing the kernel, on stock kernel it was 1892)
*i47.tinypic.com/2e4x4cn.png

Battery Usage
*i45.tinypic.com/10rvk75.png

*i47.tinypic.com/dbo2vm.png


Now the battery usage will vary depending on screen brightness and whether on wifi/3G. in the above usage scenario I kept brightness on Auto and was mostly on Wifi. battery life reduces on 3G but is good on 2G/Wifi. approx 3hrs screen time on 3G. 

So I have rooted the device and installed a custom kernel (franco) but still on stock rom. this is said to improve battery life and get upto 6hrs screen-on time.....I'll update once I've used it for a couple of days.


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Hey rider, you told about risk of adulteration because the phone box seal is broken and then resealed by that ebay seller. Man I was very excited, but u got me paranoid  and now you are buying from him
> 
> Anyway Im going to Alfa tmrw. Lets hope the n4 is available for cheaper there, else Im buying from ebay too. Im tired of my old LG optimus one which has served me very well for over 2 yrs. And taken a lot of abuse. Dropped several times, many times face down, still working like a boss!! Only thing is that now I find it too slow....ARM11 msm7227 procy is showing its age



Sorry for that brother. I deleted that post.  Today I talked to seller and got to know about the products in details. Phones are actually brought from US retail store in a big stock unlike others who are selling in few numbers. The phones come in a big carton of 10 boxes then packed by seller himself. Don't worry there would be no chances of adulteration. They sold over 150 pieces from ebay. No negative rating by anyone yet.
Alfa store mumbai is selling it for 30k. They have now become a very reputable shopkeepers. Hence they build some attitude, it's very difficult to bargain. 
I done the payment for 25.7k and I suggest you to get from e-next. Don't worry.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Congo


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Congo



thanks pratyush


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> thanks pratyush


Now like a good guy | Ship the device to me 

RIP Rumors 
*androidadvices.com/google-nexus-5-info/


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Now like a good guy | Ship the device to me
> 
> RIP Rumors
> LG Google Nexus 5 - Rumored Specs, Features & Pricing Details



 Worst rumor. _Nikon khud toh dhang ke compact cameras nahi bana pata, phones ke sensors banane laga, wah!_


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dude but it seems kinda real news
Link, Link

BTW :F##kThatShit: ! Are you shipping the device to me ??


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dude but it seems kinda real news
> Link, Link
> 
> BTW :F##kThatShit: ! Are you shipping the device to me ??



Why not? But you have to wait, let me use it for couple of years or so then I'll gift you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Why not? But you have to wait, let me use it for couple of years milli-seconds or so then I'll gift you.


  NOw good!


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> NOw good!



Jokes apart. Suggest me some good case for Nexus 4. I'll need to keep it under case because of glass body. How are rock case covers? Any idea? ROCK LG Google Nexus 4 E960 Naked Hard Shell Back Case Cover | Coffee | eBay


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

rider said:


> Jokes apart. Suggest me some good case for Nexus 4. I'll need to keep it under case because of glass body. How are rock case covers? Any idea? ROCK LG Google Nexus 4 E960 Naked Hard Shell Back Case Cover | Coffee | eBay


How about otterbox?


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How about otterbox?



Does that available in India?  If yes gimme link.

Wait a second, there is no cover by outterbox for nexus 4.

I didn't like that expensive bumper cover that google is offering. It reminds of CRT days when I use to keep the remote control in a plastic bumper cover.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

@rider So "SAMMY LOVER BOY" alas going to buy NEXUS 4. Wow, CONGRATS.


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider So "SAMMY LOVER BOY" alas going to buy NEXUS 4. Wow, CONGRATS.



Sammy lover boy. WTF?  I never ever bought any samsung phone in my life. Why you people made me a samsung guy?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider So "SAMMY LOVER BOY" alas going to buy NEXUS 4. Wow, CONGRATS.



Don't say him "SAMMY LOVER BOY" he just appreciate the things he like..He didn't even owned an sammy..



rider said:


> Sammy lover boy. WTF?  I never ever bought any samsung phone in my life. Why you people made me a samsung guy?



Actually he didn't knew that..


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Don't say him "SAMMY LOVER BOY" he just appreciate the things he like..He didn't even owned an sammy..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he didn't knew that..



Stop it man, simply because I praised about Galaxy S4 doesn't mean I become a fanboy or lover. Its a great device and people were misjudging about it. This is why I explained about with my matter.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

rider said:


> Does that available in India?  If yes gimme link.
> 
> Wait a second, there is no cover by outterbox for nexus 4.
> 
> I didn't like that expensive bumper cover that google is offering. It reminds of CRT days when I use to keep the remote control in a plastic bumper cover.


It doesn't exist  My bad!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 19, 2013)

rider said:


> Stop it man, simply because I praised about Galaxy S4 doesn't mean I become a fanboy or lover. Its a great device and people were misjudging about it. This is why I explained about with my matter.



Dude take a chill pill i didn't mean that i just said you appreciate things you like did i said anything wrong


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It doesn't exist  My bad!



I liked that rock case that I mentioned above. What do you think? It's a hard cover with anti-fingerprint. Check other features below.



Spoiler



*cloud9store.in/ROCK%20Accessories/LG/Naked%20Shell%20Case/Google%20Nexus%204%20E960/About/1.jpg
 *cloud9store.in/ROCK%20Accessories/LG/Naked%20Shell%20Case/Google%20Nexus%204%20E960/About/2.jpg
*cloud9store.in/ROCK%20Accessories/LG/Naked%20Shell%20Case/Google%20Nexus%204%20E960/About/3.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Pretty good! 
BTW are you getting OTG cable (Just for LOL'in, My Burst doesn't support it | Will learn to modify kernel not anytime soon )


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 19, 2013)

Does ebay.in accept debit card?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Does ebay.in accept debit card?


Yup!


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 19, 2013)

That Rock case doesnot protect bumper. I am already using it. but want to buy another one which protects bumper too.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> That Rock case doesnot protect bumper. I am already using it. but want to buy another one which protects bumper too.



Thank god I was just going to order one. What do you mean  by protecting bumper? I just want to make the back glass safer that's it.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

rider said:


> Sammy lover boy. WTF?  I never ever bought any samsung phone in my life. Why you people made me a samsung guy?



I know dude, just kidding(rem the SG4 thread) don't take it too personal.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> I know dude, just kidding(rem the SG4 thread) don't take it too personal.



 Alright, forget it.

heyy can suggest me accessories for Nexus 4? I want a back cover to protect the delicate glass and a matte finish anti-fingerprint scratch guard.

How is this scratch guard? *www.ebay.in/itm/matte-anti-glare-S...?pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item3380501e52


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

^ When is the N4 being delivered to you? 

Accessories - Honestly, I don't have any idea abt it, but let me browse and get back to you.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ When is the N4 being delivered to you?
> 
> Accessories - Honestly, I don't have any idea abt it, but let me browse and get back to you.



I guess I would get on 22-23rd March. They didn't shipped yet. 140+ phones have been sold in that listing in just couple of days with this deal. I guess no one could ship all these phones easily at a time.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Regarding the Accessories - did u checked the XDA N4 page, it got a *BIG LIST.*


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 19, 2013)

rider said:


> Thank god I was just going to order one. What do you mean  by protecting bumper? I just want to make the back glass safer that's it.



The steel rim around the phone.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2013)

I hv ordered this ringke case for Nexus 4. It has a transparent back so the Design is visible.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> The steel rim around the phone.



Steel rim. No thanks I don't want an expensive pumper. I think that hard shell rock case will do it's job fine for me.



abhidev said:


> I hv ordered this ringke case for Nexus 4. It has a transparent back so the Design is visible.



So expensive.



Sudh4r said:


> ^ Regarding the Accessories - did u checked the XDA N4 page, it got a *BIG LIST.*



No, I didn't. Can you please give me the link?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Here you go XDA FORUM - N4 Accesories


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Here you go XDA FORUM - N4 Accesories



All are in USD. I want to buy only from India. How do you like this case? ROCK LG Google Nexus 4 E960 Naked Hard Shell Back Case Cover | Dark Grey | eBay It's costing me 600 bucks in offer.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 19, 2013)

Better buy lil expensive bumper rather than crying later if anything happen to your phone.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Better buy lil expensive bumper rather than crying later if anything happen to your phone.



I don't think that rock case can't give that much strength in casual dropping on the floor. Bumper will make this phone pretty much more protected but broader and heavier and still the glass back will be naked.



prudhivisekhar said:


> The steel rim around the phone.



It's not made of steel or any other metal.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gosh! No offense but I don't understand why people want to make their phones ugly by using cases and covers. I never used any case/cover nor will I in future. 

Anyway, isn't there any invisible type strong case for N4 ? Maybe you should get such a case.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

rider said:


> All are in USD. I want to buy only from India. How do you like this case? ROCK LG Google Nexus 4 E960 Naked Hard Shell Back Case Cover | Dark Grey | eBay It's costing me 600 bucks in offer.



Yes all in $, but you can search those items in ebay.in . BTW, how abt this it's looks good comparing to ROCK Case. EBAY - Rearth-Ringke-SLIM-for-LG-Google-Nexus-4  Cost 1k.



randomuser111 said:


> Gosh! No offense but I don't understand why people want to make their phones ugly by using cases and covers. I never used any case/cover nor will I in future.
> 
> Anyway, isn't there any invisible type strong case for N4 ? Maybe you should get such a case.



As you may know N4 back panel is fragile. So this preventive measures to protect the BABY. It's better to be UGLY than BROKEN.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Yes all in $, but you can search those items in ebay.in . BTW, how abt this it's looks good comparing to ROCK Case. EBAY - Rearth-Ringke-SLIM-for-LG-Google-Nexus-4  Cost 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> As you may know N4 back panel is fragile. So this preventive measures to protect the BABY. It's better to be UGLY than BROKEN.



Pretty much looks the same but the price difference is too much. I think I should order that rock case. I love that.
Better be safe than sorry. 



randomuser111 said:


> Gosh! No offense but I don't understand why people want to make their phones ugly by using cases and covers. I never used any case/cover nor will I in future.
> 
> Anyway, isn't there any invisible type strong case for N4 ? Maybe you should get such a case.



I don't think all cases are ugly but most of them are. I used case in my iPhone 4 it has same type of fragile glass back. How do you like that rock case that I mentioned above?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

^

That looks too ugly IMO. The one abhidev posted is much better design wise.


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> That looks too ugly IMO. The one abhidev posted is much better design wise.



It may be the personal choice. I love the dark grey colour. I ordered one.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 19, 2013)

[Black] Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package(Rs. 1,667)

Is buying it advisable?


----------



## rider (Mar 19, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> [Black] Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package(Rs. 1,667)
> 
> Is buying it advisable?



like it, get it. ebay.in


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2013)

rider said:


> So expensive.


well my frnd from US is gonna get the phone...so asked him to buy this case from ebay....and its just for 16$(including delivery and taxes)...so I got a better deal


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 21, 2013)

Phone X Hinted 
*plus.google.com/u/0/112374836634096795698/posts/PNhCR2MfGXi

Not exactly though
*www.androidauthority.com/google-x-phone-motorola-guy-kawasaki-google-handset-personalization-remarks-175448/


----------



## rider (Mar 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Phone X Hinted
> *plus.google.com/u/0/112374836634096795698/posts/PNhCR2MfGXi
> 
> Not exactly though
> Google X Phone possibly hinted at by Motorola



What's your problem pratyush? This is not page for rumors and sh1t about non nexus phones, moto X would not come with stock android. This is a Nexus 4 page, please stop posting off-topics and trolling?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 21, 2013)

He likes Trolling


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 21, 2013)

I have got good news for you!
The google nexus 4 will be arriving in india OFFICIALLY in 1-2 weeks.
An employee working at LG India, reported to a local magazine yesterday.
YAY! now I can get my google nexus 

Source-

Nexus 4 arriving in India- Times of Inida


----------



## red dragon (Mar 21, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 21, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I have got good news for you!
> The google nexus 4 will be arriving in india OFFICIALLY in 1-2 weeks.
> An employee working at LG India, reported to a local magazine yesterday.
> YAY! now I can get my google nexus
> ...



Just another rumor and that source open YouTube video randomly. Lol


----------



## rider (Mar 21, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Just another rumor and that source open YouTube video randomly. Lol



Enough is enough. These news excite no one now. I don't give a eff whenever it got launch, may be after july. Who knows?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 22, 2013)

*Eric Schmidt explains as to why some Nexus devices haven't made it to India yet, at the Google Big Tent Activate India Event.....read the article*


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Google just like to troll in india thats it.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2013)

PLz tell me how much memory is available in nexus 4- 8GB model??
& if I buy this phone from usa do I have to pay custom duty?
I am asking that because my friend has bought note 2 & he has to pay 7000 in mumbai airport....
& also tell me Does nexus 4 support USB otg???


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

kunalht said:


> PLz tell me how much memory is available in nexus 4- 8GB model??
> & if I buy this phone from usa do I have to pay custom duty?
> I am asking that because my friend has bought note 2 & he has to pay 7000 in mumbai airport....
> & also tell me Does nexus 4 support USB otg???



1# almost 5GB if want to nexus 4 get 16GB version
2# total shipment should cost you around 20k if you are buying it in india 
3# No it dosen't support USB OTG(Stock)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> 3# No it dosen't support USB OTG


Manual USB OTG working - xda-developers


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Manual USB OTG working - xda-developers



I know that bro it can possible by flashing kernel already red that earlier on xda only but i was telling him about stock phone out of the box...let me edit my post to clear the topic


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I know that bro it can possible by flashing kernel already red that earlier on xda only but i was telling him about stock phone out of the box...let me edit my post to clear the topic


BTW Nexus ain't for mainstream costumers (Acc. to me and many reviewers like phonedog ,etc. )


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> BTW Nexus ain't for mainstream costumers (Acc. to me and many reviewers like phonedog ,etc. )



Mainstream users like mum-dad, sisters, uncles, aunties and dogs, phonedog. 

The truth is this phone much much simpler to use after an iPhone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

rider said:


> Mainstream users like mum-dad, sisters, uncles, aunties and dogs, phonedog.
> 
> The truth is this phone much much simpler to use after an iPhone.


Some reviewers words 





> Nexus 4 is meant for the ones who Root, Mod, Hack, Flash ROM and all those stuff


which is obviously a mainstream consumer won't do 
Will you?


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm using from couple of days updated to 4.2.2 and I am afraid to find any lag while using. I tried everything but I can't see a little bit of lag. Android is totally changed now. (last android phone I owned was donut 1.6 of X10). This phone is not only buttery smooth to use but also buttery smooth to touch and feel. Build quality looks much better than the polycarbonate S3. On hands glass feels more richer to feel. There is no complaint about software and hardware of the phone. Not such like throttling till now. I checked the antutu score, it crossed over 17.5k. Camera performed really well better than iphone 4 in terms of quality. I usually takes HDR images. Storage memory I got of around 13GB and I used about 6GB, 7GB is still free and I don't feel like something to fill. Overall I'm really satisfied for what I paid.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using from couple of days updated to 4.2.2 and I am afraid to find any lag while using. I tried everything but I can't see a little bit of lag. Android is totally changed now. (last android phone I owned was donut 1.6 of X10). This phone is not only buttery smooth to use but also buttery smooth to touch and feel. Build quality looks much better than the polycarbonate S3. On hands glass feels more richer to feel. There is no complaint about software and hardware of the phone. Not such like throttling till now. I checked the antutu score, it crossed over 17.5k. Camera performed really well better than iphone 4 in terms of quality. I usually takes HDR images. Overall I'm really satisfied for what I paid.


annnnnnd PhotoSphere


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> annnnnnd PhotoSphere



Photosphere is PITA. It takes some minutes to take. Hands got tired by taking pictures around 360*. Also if you take in public, everyone will think you are crazy.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

rider said:


> Photosphere is PITA. It takes some minutes to take. Hands got tired by taking pictures around 360*. Also if you take in public, everyone will think you are crazy.


haha , BTW Use Franco kernel (Must for Nexus 4 & 7)


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 24, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using from couple of days updated to 4.2.2 and I am afraid to find any lag while using. I tried everything but I can't see a little bit of lag. Android is totally changed now. (last android phone I owned was donut 1.6 of X10). This phone is not only buttery smooth to use but also buttery smooth to touch and feel. Build quality looks much better than the polycarbonate S3. On hands glass feels more richer to feel. There is no complaint about software and hardware of the phone. Not such like throttling till now. I checked the antutu score, it crossed over 17.5k. Camera performed really well better than iphone 4 in terms of quality. I usually takes HDR images. Storage memory I got of around 13GB and I used about 6GB, 7GB is still free and I don't feel like something to fill. Overall I'm really satisfied for what I paid.



So your wait for phone is over I think .. Have u bought the case for it?

Seriously there is no need for going to custom ROM as of now. The stock is super smooth. Very much responsive  and amazing fast...no lag at all.


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> So your wait for phone is over I think .. Have u bought the case for it?
> 
> Seriously there is no need for going to custom ROM as of now. The stock is super smooth. Very much responsive  and amazing fast...no lag at all.



I ordered black rubberized Amzer cover case with dotted back. It costed me 650 bucks. And yes seriously why to mod this phone? The stock android experience is so premium to use. I don't think to do any mod or unlock this phone.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

BTW rider congo for your new nexus plz upload some pics of the phone and tell us about the experience from the ebay seller u bought


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> BTW rider congo for your new nexus plz upload some pics of the phone and tell us about the experience from the ebay seller u bought



Thanks a lot shrey. 
Picture of my phone.


Spoiler



*img109.imageshack.us/img109/9436/1001955o.jpg


 


Experience with seller was great to me. The seller was honest and friendly in every way. I done the payment on the noon of 18th and he shipped it next day's evening because of high number of purchase. In that deal they sold 204 Nexus 4 16GB phones in which they were getting 27.7k from each. So overall they grossed over 56.5 lacs. I received the product on 22nd via FedEx courier guy. The smartest thing the seller done was that he gave the fake bill to the agent by writing Lg phone of 4199 bucks so that it gets safer to buyer. But inside packing I got the real one with IMEI number. I'm really impressed by this. 

Sample Camera Images.


Spoiler



*img543.imageshack.us/img543/5561/img20130323082215.jpg


*img850.imageshack.us/img850/2875/img20130323082446.jpg



Antutu Benchmark that I took for only single time. 


Spoiler



*img194.imageshack.us/img194/7099/screenshot2013032309180.png


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

rider said:


> Experience with seller was great to me. The seller was honest and friendly in every way. I done the payment on the noon of 18th and he shipped it next day's evening because of high number of purchase. In that deal they sold 204 Nexus 4 16GB phones in which they were getting 27.7k from each. So overall they grossed over 56.5 lacs. I received the product on 22nd via FedEx courier guy. The smartest thing the seller done was that he gave the fake bill to the agent by writing Lg phone of 4199 bucks so that it gets safer to buyer. But inside packing I got the real one with IMEI number. I'm really impressed by this.



Wow that was really impressive a fake bill to the courier guy heard this first time you are lucky you got nexus but i am superlucky i got galaxy Y LOL can give me the link from which seller bought i will ask him if he would be selling it after 1 month or not as i am waiting for VIT-M (Money).


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Wow that was really impressive a fake bill to the courier guy heard this first time you are lucky you got nexus but i am superlucky i got galaxy Y LOL can give me the link from which seller bought i will ask him if he would be selling it after 1 month or not as i am waiting for VIT-M (Money).



Ask Mr. Anand from Indore. He owns or work for e-next. This is his number - 0731-4040228 (11:30AM to 8PM)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

@Rider :- Nexus 4 really looks Cool , BTW ₹₹ 56L    
Awesome!


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> @Rider :- Nexus 4 really looks Cool , BTW ₹₹ 56L
> Awesome!



Thanks a lot pratyush! and yes 204 pieces X 27.7k = 56.5 lacs.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

rider said:


> Thanks a lot pratyush! and yes 204 pieces X 27.7k = 56.5 lacs.


10L profit  Epic business!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 10L profit  Epic business!



Really Epic..!!! 



rider said:


> Ask Mr. Anand from Indore. He owns or work for e-next. This is his number - 0731-4040228 (11:30AM to 8PM)



Thanks man, can u please put up the link of the seller..


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2013)

congrats @rider....


----------



## dan4u (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> haha , BTW Use Franco kernel (Must for Nexus 4 & 7)



yep, agreed . really improves battery life...


----------



## rider (Mar 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Really Epic..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, can u please put up the link of the seller..



Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay



pratyush997 said:


> 10L profit  Epic business!



They bought phones from some retail store in a big stock not from playstore. So, I guess these phones in bulk costed them much lower than typical way.



abhidev said:


> congrats @rider....



Thanks abhidev. When will you get your phone from your friend?


----------



## diagus (Mar 24, 2013)

those who want to buy nexus 4 16 gb=INR 22,914  check this site and they ship to india
Google Nexus 4 16GB Black | Google | JadoPado.com - A Really Well Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.
50$ off for first purchase so total cost comes to  20k (excluding shipping and customs)


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

Now I really want to play with the Beast 
Seriously


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Now I really want to play with the Beast
> Seriously



me too


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2013)

rider said:


> Thanks abhidev. When will you get your phone from your friend?



maaan...my frnd is gonna visit India next month...till then its a long long wait


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 25, 2013)

diagus said:


> those who want to buy nexus 4 16 gb=INR 22,914  check this site and they ship to india
> Google Nexus 4 16GB Black | Google | JadoPado.com - A Really Well Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.
> 50$ off for first purchase so total cost comes to  20k (excluding shipping and customs)



Is this true or scam ? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## quagmire (Mar 26, 2013)

The best collection of photosphere images are  here..
Photosphere app is like a slap on bulky DSLRs with 12mm lenses.. .. I envy you Nexus (and 4.2 JB) owners..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> The best collection of photosphere images are  here..
> Photosphere app is like a slap on bulky DSLRs with 12mm lenses.. .. I envy you Nexus (and 4.2 JB) owners..


Photosphere on Burst is kinda buggy :/
Works fine on SGS II (optimized)

Faith in Google restored!
Nexus 7 Officially launched in India 
AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## rider (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh man it took 9 months to deliver this.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 26, 2013)

@rider What hppnd to ur Nexus 4?


----------



## rider (Mar 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider What hppnd to ur Nexus 4?



Nothing it works awesome. It is the best thing for that I expended in my life. Love it.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 26, 2013)

@rider A review with few snaps  

Since Nexus 7 is available here, they may release N4 , so I'm also planning to grab one.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider A review with few snaps
> 
> Since Nexus 7 is available here, they may release N4 , so I'm also planning to grab one.



I don't think that will be cheap like that Tab.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider A review with few snaps



I agree. Please do a review with pics..



pratyush997 said:


> Photosphere on Burst is kinda buggy :/
> Works fine on SGS II (optimized)



Hope this helps:


----------



## techFanatic (Mar 26, 2013)

the nexus 7 released with 5k more than the actual price so if nexus 4 releases in India, expect the prices to be hiked by 5k....


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Hope this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> > A Vid


Nope!
The Gyroscope sensor trolls!


----------



## webgenius (Mar 26, 2013)

OK guys, if I have to buy the 16GB version, how do I proceed with the purchase? Do I need to get it from US? How much it'll cost and how much time will it take to get here?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> OK guys, if I have to buy the 16GB version, how do I proceed with the purchase? Do I need to get it from US? How much it'll cost and how much time will it take to get here?



Get it from here:Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay


----------



## webgenius (Mar 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Get it from here:Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay



"This listing () has been removed, or this item is not available". Any other source for purchase?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> "This listing () has been removed, or this item is not available". Any other source for purchase?



Who told you that check again its available.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Who told you that check again its available.



I checked it myself. Checked again just now. That item listing does not exist.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> I checked it myself. Checked again just now. That item listing does not exist.




```
*www.ebay.in/itm/Google-LG-Nexus-4-LG-E960-16GB-BRAND-NEW-Factory-Unlocked-/271168574436
```


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> I checked it myself. Checked again just now. That item listing does not exist.



The link is working fine for me too. The price is not bad. You can go for it.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 27, 2013)

This might help anyone wondering how good is the screen of nexus 4
Nexus Screen when Compared with S3,Note 2 and iphone 4s

*i.imgur.com/CGb56tL.jpg


----------



## kunalht (Mar 28, 2013)

plz tell me 
if i buy this phone from us how much is the total cost for that?
i mean cost with shipping charges & tax.
& is 8 GB is enough for normal use?


----------



## rider (Mar 28, 2013)

After a week. I would say it's very tough to say anything against this phone. I extremely like its performance. Google worked a lot to compete with iPhone 5. As an earlier iOS user. I was worried about the software optimization of android phones. But it performs all the general tasks like a charm and its very difficult to find any kind of lag. Multi tasking in this phone is pleasure thanks to 2GB of RAM. The display of the phone is as good as apple retina screen. It's made of the best quality IPS LCD panel. Contrast and brightness is excellent. Black levels are great like SLCD-2 of One X. Pixel density of 318PPI is razor sharp. In terms of camera it performs fantastic. Colours are accurate and image processing is really sharp. In day light images, it works like a boss. In low light I took pictures in HDR mode that magically turns a dark image taken at low light into better luminescence. But it takes few seconds to process which is kinda annoying. The front facing camera is also so so in performance in the room. Gaming performance is ultimate in this device. I played NFS MW and GTA VC and it run smoothly without any lag or hiccups. But after sometime of playing it gets warm. The build quality of the phone makes it feel rich, thanks to its glass body. Since I read many reviews telling that phone is too delicate, I was worried about it. But after using I would say it's not that much serious. All you have to do is put it in a cover case. I accidently dropped once on the glass table, nothing happened. The phone is thicker and heavier than Galaxy S3 but not so much. Battery performance is quite average. It works approx 6-7 hours in wifi using. For a normal working day usage it gets enough for a day use. For mobile gamers out there this phone may make you suffer because only about 13GB memory is for user and these new games like NFS MW occupies 2GB of storage.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 28, 2013)

kunalht said:


> plz tell me
> if i buy this phone from us how much is the total cost for that?
> i mean cost with shipping charges & tax.
> & is 8 GB is enough for normal use?



Get it from ebay 16 gig version @28K 
In 8 gig you will only get 5 gig user usable memory so go for 16 gig instead


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Confirmed: Nexus 4 shipping with updated design | Android Central 

Good news!


----------



## Superayush (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey is nexus 4 for 299$ iN US only or is there anyother country getting this unique pricing (Singapore?/Dubai?)
Pls tell I might be going out of India so I might but it there xD


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Hey is nexus 4 for 299$ iN US only or is there anyother country getting this unique pricing (Singapore?/Dubai?)
> Pls tell I might be going out of India so I might but it there xD



Should be available in Singapore or Dubai. Although it might cost a little more than than the Play Store price. But it's worth it


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 29, 2013)

has anyone tried ParanoidAndroid ROM?


----------



## dan4u (Mar 29, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> This might help anyone wondering how good is the screen of nexus 4
> Nexus Screen when Compared with S3,Note 2 and iphone 4s



The nexus 4 screen is good, but not the best, the screen does look washed out. I'm using the franco kernel and there's an option to auto-calibrate the screen, it looks much better after that, blacks look more darker and colours look more richer.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 29, 2013)

dan4u said:


> The nexus 4 screen is good, but not the best, the screen does look washed out. I'm using the franco kernel and there's an option to auto-calibrate the screen, it looks much better after that, blacks look more darker and colours look more richer.



When android next version releases, do we have to revert back to stock kernel? and can you mention how to install franco kernel?


----------



## dan4u (Mar 29, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> When android next version releases, do we have to revert back to stock kernel? and can you mention how to install franco kernel?


 
yea you'll probably have to revert back to stock kernel when the next android releases, but franco kernel app allows you to backup your current kernel and revert back whenever you want without any hassle.
franco kernel app is a paid app on playstore, there's also a free version that allows to download the kernel (but doesn't include screen calibration and many other features). 
but before you can install any custom kernel/ROM you need to root the device, download the Nexus 4 toolkit from this thread  and follow the procedure in the thread.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 29, 2013)

Mystery Snapdragon 800 LG device tops GLBenchmark charts - GSMArena.com news

Nexus 5 already?? :O now people planning to buy nexus 4 guess its best to wait till 15 may EVEN IF GOOGLE RELEASES NEXUS 4 IN INDIA SOON as it will be obsolete


----------



## quagmire (Mar 29, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Mystery Snapdragon 800 LG device tops GLBenchmark charts - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Nexus 5 already?? :O now people planning to buy nexus 4 guess its best to wait till 15 may EVEN IF GOOGLE RELEASES NEXUS 4 IN INDIA SOON as *it will be obsolete*



^Holy ****!  People planning to buy flagship smartphones better slow down.. Looks like Snapdragon gonna unleash its fire soon.. 
So the rumours of 5.2",1080p screen LG "beast" might be true after all.. 

By saying N4 will obsolete soon inspite of future updates from Google, you imply phones with same processors (SXZ, HTC J, Optimus G) are already outdated..


----------



## quagmire (Apr 2, 2013)

Mystery Snapdragon 800 LG confirmed, its the *Optimus G2*..


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 3, 2013)

The phones with Snapdragon 600, 800, Exynos 5 Octa, Tegra 4 will probably be costlier than phones with Snapdragon S4 Pro. Optimus G came with S4 Pro way back in August 2012. HTC One S came with Krait Dual Core even earlier in like April. 
I am not sure LG wont release the new phone into the market for long time from now, and by that time, the rumours for Galaxy S5 and some Xperia/HTC phone will be on the way with even more powerful hardware. This is a continuous cycle, I am hoping Nvidia will pull a surprise with Tegra 4.

Just hardware shouldnt be the sole reason, Galaxy S3 was released just four months earlier compared to Optimus G, Exynos Quad was no match to Snapdragon S4 Pro, there was like a generation difference in the design. 
When it comes to overall performance, things were much different. Here is what GSM Arena has to say.


LG Optimus G v Samsung Galaxy S III: Beast wars - GSMArena.com


> The LG Optimus G and the Samsung Galaxy S III are the best Android can currently offer. Picking between a smartphone that came to the market five months ago and one that is just arriving might have seemed easy at first, but after the somewhat surprising finding in this review, things are less clear cut.
> *
> The LG Optimus G chipset is so vastly powerful that we expected it to swim laps around the Galaxy S III Exynos, but the smartphone was obviously let down by its software support. The LG flagship managed to win on many occasions, but the differences were pretty minor. The only place where the Optimus G was able to give its competitor a real trashing was GPU performance at 1080p resolution. On the other hand, the LG Optimus G lost the web browsing performance battle, which is one of the most common applications of smartphones these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

After buying Nexus 4. I get to know there is not much use of getting a high end phone in general. Hardware is not everything. Software upgrades and optimizations are more essential than any other thing for a phone. This is why iOS (iphone 5) is still survive pretty well even with 1Ghz dual core processor. For a google nexus user it's the biggest thing that one will get the updates first. Completely lag free interface, everything buttery smooth. Just like iOS. In other words nexus products come in that sorta that class. 
2GB of RAM is more than enough. No matter how intense I use it doesn't cross over 1GB. May be key lime pie will occupy more. So, it is future proof.
And whoever looking to get phone, should get one as soon as possible. Reading rumors and waiting for something is complete waste of time. Some other rumor come out and you will wait again and it goes on. The world of mobile tech specially this android is jumping like a kangaroo. Previously, a new generation comes out every year but now companies have started to launch after 6-8 months.  Most of the time we will only use social networking sites, listen music, use a few apps, play some timepass games and take some random pictures. That's it.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> After buying Nexus 4. I get to know there is not much use of getting a high end phone in general. Hardware is not everything. Software upgrades and optimizations are more essential than any other thing for a phone. This is why iOS (iphone 5) is still survive pretty well even with 1Ghz dual core processor. For a google nexus user it's the biggest thing that one will get the updates first. Completely lag free interface, everything buttery smooth. Just like iOS. In other words nexus products come in that sorta that class.
> 2GB of RAM is more than enough. No matter how intense I use it doesn't cross over 1GB. May be key lime pie will occupy more. So, it is future proof.
> And whoever looking to get phone, should get one as soon as possible. Reading rumors and waiting for something is complete waste of time. Some other rumor come out and you will wait again and it goes on. The world of mobile tech specially this android is jumping like a kangaroo. Previously, a new generation comes out every year but now companies have started to launch after 6-8 months.  Most of the time we will only use social networking sites, listen music, use a few apps, play some timepass games and take some random pictures. That's it.



You are damm lucky..


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> You are damm lucky..



Thanks! but why? You can get Nexus 4 too at the same price by using 7.5% flat discount on e-next page of ebay.in


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> Thanks! but why? You can get Nexus 4 too at the same price by using 7.5% flat discount on e-next page of ebay.in



Yeah but my exaams are going on and will be over aftr a month and i am bankrupt 
Mere papa pehe (money) exaams ke baad denge


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay



shreymittal said:


> Yeah but my exaams are going on and will be over aftr a month and i am bankrupt
> Mere papa pehe (money) exaams ke baad denge



Alright!  Wait for a month. It will not get older, but may be available at cheaper price.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> After buying Nexus 4. I get to know there is not much use of getting a high end phone in general. Hardware is not everything. Software upgrades and optimizations are more essential than any other thing for a phone. This is why iOS (iphone 5) is still survive pretty well even with 1Ghz dual core processor. For a google nexus user it's the biggest thing that one will get the updates first. Completely lag free interface, everything buttery smooth. Just like iOS. In other words nexus products come in that sorta that class.
> 2GB of RAM is more than enough. No matter how intense I use it doesn't cross over 1GB. May be key lime pie will occupy more. So, it is future proof.
> And whoever looking to get phone, should get one as soon as possible. Reading rumors and waiting for something is complete waste of time. Some other rumor come out and you will wait again and it goes on. The world of mobile tech specially this android is jumping like a kangaroo. Previously, a new generation comes out every year but now companies have started to launch after 6-8 months.  Most of the time we will only use social networking sites, listen music, use a few apps, play some timepass games and take some random pictures. That's it.



You just answered my all question before i ask them just now. Now i am confirmed to buy it. Gonna buy it locally for 25k(used). How is this deal?


----------



## dan4u (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> After buying Nexus 4. I get to know there is not much use of getting a high end phone in general. Hardware is not everything. Software upgrades and optimizations are more essential than any other thing for a phone. This is why iOS (iphone 5) is still survive pretty well even with 1Ghz dual core processor. For a google nexus user it's the biggest thing that one will get the updates first. Completely lag free interface, everything buttery smooth. Just like iOS. In other words nexus products come in that sorta that class.
> 2GB of RAM is more than enough. No matter how intense I use it doesn't cross over 1GB. May be key lime pie will occupy more. So, it is future proof.
> And whoever looking to get phone, should get one as soon as possible. Reading rumors and waiting for something is complete waste of time. Some other rumor come out and you will wait again and it goes on. The world of mobile tech specially this android is jumping like a kangaroo. Previously, a new generation comes out every year but now companies have started to launch after 6-8 months.  Most of the time we will only use social networking sites, listen music, use a few apps, play some timepass games and take some random pictures. That's it.



tried any different rom's?


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> You just answered my all question before i ask them just now. Now i am confirmed to buy it. Gonna buy it locally for 25k(used). How is this deal?



For a used phone the price is pretty much high. You can get brand new for 25.7k from the link above. 



dan4u said:


> tried any different rom's?



Why should I try ROMs? Stock Vanilla Jelly Bean 4.2.2 is perfect for me and I am pretty much satisfied. I installed over 150 apps. I will keep the phone as pure as possible. Unlocking, rooting etc have chances to get bricked. So why to take risk and for little more advantage?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> You just answered my all question before i ask them just now. Now i am confirmed to buy it. Gonna buy it locally for 25k(used). How is this deal?



25.7k for a USED Nexus 4? 
Laugh at the guy and run away. Buy it new from the given eBay link


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> 25.7k for a USED Nexus 4?
> Laugh at the guy and run away. Buy it new from the given eBay link



No, 25k for used and 25.7 for a brand new from ebay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> No, 25k for used and 25.7 for a brand new from ebay.



Still doesn't make much of a difference. Lame deal. The seller is outright trying to cheat the people.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> Why should I try ROMs? Stock Vanilla Jelly Bean 4.2.2 is perfect for me and I am pretty much satisfied. I installed over 150 apps. I will keep the phone as pure as possible. Unlocking, rooting etc have chances to get bricked. So why to take risk and for little more advantage?



well its always good to know what else is out there, you know the nexus series is not the typical mainstream phone, its meant to be messed around with. Google's rom/kernel is not always the best , and the Nexus line is one of the most modded/rooted devices, you'll find hundreds of forums/articles/videos discussing various tweaks................ in the future you should definitely consider different roms/kernels, the gamma correction (for screen) is alone worth the trouble. and the probability of bricking while rooting/unlocking is minimal .....


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

dan4u said:


> well its always good to know what else is out there, you know the nexus series is not the typical mainstream phone, its meant to be messed around with. Google's rom/kernel is not always the best , and the Nexus line is one of the most modded/rooted devices, you'll find hundreds of forums/articles/videos discussing various tweaks................ in the future you should definitely consider different roms/kernels, the gamma correction (for screen) is alone worth the trouble. and the probability of bricking while rooting/unlocking is minimal .....



Google nexus series always not much in mainstream because of galaxy s series and lack of bloatwares. I know there are hundreds of mods available but I don't have any technical knowledge about what I am doing. Let see in future when the phone gets old i might try. I checked the wug fresh toolkit to unlock and root and i was almost going to process but some xda member told me use the coding process or you might have chances to get bricked by toolkit. I frighten and close all this stuff and decided to use vanilla.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 3, 2013)

Actually 25k deal i saw in olx.in and that guy also selling protective cover with it.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> Google nexus series always not much in mainstream because of galaxy s series and lack of bloatwares. I know there are hundreds of mods available but I don't have any technical knowledge about what I am doing. Let see in future when the phone gets old i might try. I checked the wug fresh toolkit to unlock and root and i was almost going to process but some xda member told me use the coding process or you might have chances to get bricked by toolkit. I frighten and close all this stuff and decided to use vanilla.



wug fresh is ok, I used this Nexus 4 toolkit. the chances of bricking the device while using one of these is minimal, but if you're not comfortable with it, do it later on....


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Actually 25k deal i saw in olx.in and that guy also selling protective cover with it.



Hell no. Why don't you want to brand new one for 700 more.


----------



## rider (Apr 3, 2013)

dan4u said:


> wug fresh is ok, I used this Nexus 4 toolkit. the chances of bricking the device while using one of these is minimal, but if you're not comfortable with it, do it later on....



Thanks whenever i will do i will take help from you.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 3, 2013)

rider said:


> Thanks whenever i will do i will take help from you.



yep no probs...


----------



## Superayush (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey anyone knows how is battery performance of nexus 4? According to gsmarena it s battery not that good...despite 2100mah.

Will or when nexus 4 come to India?


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 5, 2013)

@rider how is battery life?


----------



## rider (Apr 5, 2013)

Battery is average, not bad for an android phone. I keep in auto brightness and wifi off it lasts a day easily. In minimal use it can run for day and half. It charges really fast thanks to 10A socket charger.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Need a quick reply i am getting nexus 4 for 25k locally but he said box is opened by customs but phone never taken out of box. Should i get it?


----------



## noob (Apr 5, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Need a quick reply i am getting nexus 4 for 25k locally but he said box is opened by customs but phone never taken out of box. Should i get it?



No problems with that.


----------



## rider (Apr 5, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Need a quick reply i am getting nexus 4 for 25k locally but he said box is opened by customs but phone never taken out of box. Should i get it?


 properly check the condition of the phone before getting.


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 8, 2013)

After a long tiring mental debate, i finally bought my Google nexus 4!! Local buy from Alfa in Mumbai. Damages 25k. I preferred the local buy since I got to use and check the phone on the spot. Too tired now to post pics...I've only got energy left for this new beauty of a phone. Man what an experience !! First glance I was bowled over...more updates later..zzzz


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2013)

Great purchase mate. Congrats 
Enjoy it now


----------



## rider (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome man. Congrats for your new phone.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 8, 2013)

I know too early to ask but anyone got update on release of nexus 5
Coming this io may 15 or November and any idea will it launch in India
Man sacrificing nexus 4 idea note 3 idea and counting on IT can't wait :0


----------



## rider (Apr 8, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I know too early to ask but anyone got update on release of nexus 5
> Coming this io may 15 or November and any idea will it launch in India
> Man sacrificing nexus 4 idea note 3 idea and counting on IT can't wait :0



As we all know previous nexus phones like nexus s, galaxy nexus and nexus 4 came in November. So the next nexus will most probably come in November. Better to get this phone as soon as possible. For 25k it's still a steal. If you keep waiting for the next phone you can never get one. I suggest you to get nexus 4, you will one of them who get upcoming key lime pie OS first.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

I will be getting nexus 4 too soon. Had some family problem till now but i convinced my parents. woohoo. Soon you will be mine My Precious!


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I will be getting nexus 4 too soon. Had some family problem till now but i convinced my parents. woohoo. Soon you will be mine My Precious!



Me too and has been successful to convinced my MOM for Nexus 4 and it will be mine next month


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nexus Nexus everywhere...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyone who buys one please post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=167604

Keeping a list of Nexus device owners


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

When nexus is going to launch in India??
20K for 8GB
23-25K for 16GB.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ Never or when Google done selling those in other country and try to dumb rest phones here maybe then. But i am tired of waiting.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ Never or when Google done selling those in other country and try to dumb rest phones here maybe then. But i am tired of waiting.



Like what they did with Nexus 7 f3ck..!!


----------



## rider (Apr 9, 2013)

The waiting time after payment in US is of 3-5 weeks. You can guess how high is the demand.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 9, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> After a long tiring mental debate, i finally bought my Google nexus 4!! Local buy from Alfa in Mumbai. Damages 25k. I preferred the local buy since I got to use and check the phone on the spot. Too tired now to post pics...I've only got energy left for this new beauty of a phone. Man what an experience !! First glance I was bowled over...more updates later..zzzz



Welcome to the club


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I will be getting nexus 4 too soon. Had some family problem till now but i convinced my parents. woohoo. Soon you will be mine *My Precious*!



Error: The username Gollum is already taken


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone got New Play Store update?


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ what do you mean?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ what do you mean?


Play store has a update today


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 9, 2013)

no update matter to me other than nexus 4 only.  Btw which update?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Google Play Store 4.0 redesign rolling out to Android phones and tablets today

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/04/playstore1.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 10, 2013)

Link to apk
*www.mediafire.com/?h669cym6yzp1fth

Credits to DROID life.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey I was wondering if updates that nexus devices receive is area dependent or are available OTA to all devices all over the world at the time of release of update


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Not area dependent. But there are many builds of Android (separate builds for devices on play store and other build for retail device)
I flashed my phone with the Play Store build(Galaxy Nexus) and I'm getting the updates when they are first released.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2013)

How much time your Nexus 4 take to charge from 0 to  100?

In my case like I am charging right now. It charged from 30 to 90 in 2 hours.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

rider said:


> How much time your Nexus 4 take to charge from 0 to  100?
> 
> In my case like I am charging right now. It charged from 30 to 90 in 2 hours.



Is the phone new?  Are you using original charger provided with the phone? can you state the ratings of the charger? 

it usually takes two house, or less. in general, but last time I recall having any problem when charging was a faulty or underrated charger or I was charging via USB port. Also don't recharge from 30%, let the phone drain till 10% , 

PS: this is applicable to all cell phones, not necessary that it has to be Nexus 4.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Is the phone new?  Are you using original charger provided with the phone? can you state the ratings of the charger?
> 
> it usually takes two house, or less. in general, but last time I recall having any problem when charging was a faulty or underrated charger or I was charging via USB port. Also don't recharge from 30%, let the phone drain till 10% ,
> 
> PS: this is applicable to all cell phones, not necessary that it has to be Nexus 4.



Do you have nexus 4 too? Yes, the phone is new just 20 days of using it. Yes I am using the original charger came with the phone. Usb charging super slow. I mostly keep the phone plugged in charging all night and always charge it when it's half drained.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ No.. I don't have Nexus 4.

But you are doing it wrong... don't charge when the phone has drained only half, that will cause more trouble than and good. 

always recharge only when it reaches 20% or bellow, that way you will get full battery capacity. I recommend you to do a complete charge/discharge cycle this week. i.e., use the phone till the battery dies off, then recharge till 100% and then again use the phone till its switches off. repeat this for 3-4 charge cycles. this way your battery will be fully utilized. after this you can worry about the charging time.


----------



## rider (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ No.. I don't have Nexus 4.
> 
> But you are doing it wrong... don't charge when the phone has drained only half, that will cause more trouble than and good.
> 
> always recharge only when it reaches 20% or bellow, that way you will get full battery capacity. I recommend you to do a complete charge/discharge cycle this week. i.e., use the phone till the battery dies off, then recharge till 100% and then again use the phone till its switches off. repeat this for 3-4 charge cycles. this way your battery will be fully utilized. after this you can worry about the charging time.



Thanks a lot man. I will do as you said.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes that's right and also rider, make sure you drain the battery slowly. Do not drain the battery rapidly by playing games or watching videos. Try to limit screen on time as much as possible. Slow discharge and slow charge.

Use your PC USB to charge the phone from 0 to 100 instead of the normal charger this week.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 10, 2013)

rider said:


> How much time your Nexus 4 take to charge from 0 to  100?
> 
> In my case like I am charging right now. It charged from 30 to 90 in 2 hours.



mine charged from 7 to 99 in 2 hours. do as RCuber said, that helps.


----------



## angeleyes (Apr 10, 2013)

Experience xperia without paying full price. Unlocked, rooted, now flashing Xperia clone ROM:

Update Nexus 4 to NeXperia Z4 (Xperia Z) ROM with Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean Custom Firmware [How To] - Tutorial / Guide


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 12, 2013)

Do any of you have dock for nexus 4?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> After a long tiring mental debate, i finally bought my Google nexus 4!! Local buy from Alfa in Mumbai. Damages 25k. I preferred the local buy since I got to use and check the phone on the spot. Too tired now to post pics...I've only got energy left for this new beauty of a phone. Man what an experience !! First glance I was bowled over...more updates later..zzzz



hey did you check for official headsets for Nexus 4?

All the Nexus 4 owners...pls let me know which headsets wired/wireless(NFC or bluetooth) headsets are you using for music n calls..


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> hey did you check for official headsets for Nexus 4?
> 
> All the Nexus 4 owners...pls let me know which headsets wired/wireless(NFC or bluetooth) headsets are you using for music n calls..



There is no headset out of the box. I bought Soundmagic PL 11 for 750 bucks.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2013)

rider said:


> There is no headset out of the box. I bought Soundmagic PL 11 for 750 bucks.



actually Google has released the official headsets for Nexus 4 on their site. Wondered if they'll be available in alfa(mumbai)

Where did u get those for 750?? Flipkart shows 1120Rs.


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2013)

Pro home audio. Call them and they will provide a coupon.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello,
Can anybudy gives me any link from where i can order N4..  COD option is must...


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Hello,
> Can anybudy gives me any link from where i can order N4..  COD option is must...



COD for Nexus 4 is not possible. The phone is itself in high demand.


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Hello,
> Can anybudy gives me any link from where i can order N4..  COD option is must...


If you live in Mumbai, you can buy it from Alfa in cash. I got mine from there for 25k, you even get to check the phone on the spot. The guy on the counter even told me that they will get the phone repaired(with charges) in case problem arises after a few months.




abhidev said:


> actually Google has released the official headsets for Nexus 4 on their site. Wondered if they'll be available in alfa(mumbai)
> 
> Where did u get those for 750?? Flipkart shows 1120Rs.



The official earphones for the nexus are ok-ish. Not really worth the premium IMO. Even I have ordered Soundmagic E10 from SMCInternational.in for 1650/-. Expecting the delivery tmrw


----------



## RohanM (Apr 17, 2013)

rider said:


> COD for Nexus 4 is not possible. The phone is itself in high demand.



Buy Google LG Nexus 4 16GB Online In India Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings At Discounted Price Only On Maniacstore.com

They r providing COD.


----------



## rider (Apr 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Buy Google LG Nexus 4 16GB Online In India Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings At Discounted Price Only On Maniacstore.com
> 
> They r providing COD.



Price is too much. You can get for 25-26k easily by prepaying.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Well a few thousand rupees for a imported phone available on COD is justifiable IMO. Although they should have priced it lower.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Well a few thousand rupees for a imported phone available on COD is justifiable IMO. Although they should have priced it lower.



Well on COD also they r providing 500 cashback. should i go for this ?? any other store ??



rider said:


> Price is too much. You can get for 25-26k easily by prepaying.



but i dnt trust these stores so COD is best...


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Well on COD also they r providing 500 cashback. should i go for this ?? any other store ??
> 
> 
> 
> but i dnt trust these stores so COD is best...



It's okay. Your decision. BTW I got my phone a month ago for 25.7k from ebay.in. They are trustable and reliable.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am thinking to buy this phone instead of Xperia SP ? What differences will find in this phone when compared to Xperia SP. Only warranty is the issue?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

More or less the warranty only. Other than I feel the Nexus 4 is a overall better phone than the SP.

See this Comparing LG Nexus 4 vs. Sony Xperia SP - Eleven Reasons for the LG Nexus 4 - VERSUS IO


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> I am thinking to buy this phone instead of Xperia SP ? What differences will find in this phone when compared to Xperia SP. Only warranty is the issue?


There is no comparison between them. 
Nexus 4 is many times better phone. Get it, you will get to all new Android 5 first on nexus 4.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 18, 2013)

rider said:


> There is no comparison between them.
> Nexus 4 is many times better phone. Get it, you will get to all new Android 5 first on nexus 4.



First and last thing.... 
CM 11 will take care of it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> First and last thing....
> CM 11 will take care of it.



Still it doesn't make the Xperia any superior.
Not to say getting a direct OTA update is lot easier and convenient for every user rather than install CM11 and install ROMs from there.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Still it doesn't make the Xperia any superior.
> Not to say getting a direct OTA update is lot easier and convenient for every user rather than install CM11 and install ROMs from there.



Yes,Thats why I am willing to buy Nexus 4.Only thing that worries me is "What will happen if I get a completely faulty new device when buying online?..Will it be replaced?

And there is a rumour that it will be released on 20th april..Will It be true?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Look at Saholic's Nexus 4 Page source,and search for "Buy"..Somewhere it says "Buy LG E960 Nexus 4 16GB at 30000"


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> Yes,Thats why I am willing to buy Nexus 4.Only thing that worries me is "What will happen if I get a completely faulty new device when buying online?..Will it be replaced?
> 
> And there is a rumour that it will be released on 20th april..Will It be true?



Actually there is very less chances of getting the rejected piece. The phone is itself made in Korea unlike all other phones manufacturing in China. Get it from enext store of ebay they are providing a month warranty. Use coupon code and get it under 26k. There is no idea about launching in India. Every time some rumors come and disappoint people.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Still it doesn't make the Xperia any superior.
> Not to say getting a direct OTA update is lot easier and convenient for every user rather than install CM11 and install ROMs from there.


Partially  agreed


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with rider, get it from a reliable source and the chances of getting a lemon device are negligible. 
Saholic, started portraying nexus 4 on their site since Feb and they keep pushing ahead the date by 15 days. Their tactic of crying wolf is really frustrating and cheap to get publicity!! They had the date set to 20th April lately and if you check their site now, they have replaced the date with coming soon  Speaks volumes about them 

No point waiting, get it now and enjoy the device. It is amazing! I would honestly purchase the nexus over any device in the market. If it does release officially in India Im guessing it will be atleast 30k, since the Optimus G sells at 30k and LG will cry foul if Google wants to sell the Nexus at any less. You can purchase the Nexus 4 now for 25k and in the case of official release, you can atleast get paid repairs in case the device has moderate hardware damage issue later. In that case the cost of repairs+original cost will be roughly as much as getting the officially released version.

Considering other upcoming phones, there are phones with upgraded processors coming up, but Snapdragon 600 is hardly an upgrade over the S4 pro and those new phones will be in the vicinity of 40k or more. Both SOCs have the same GPU(adreno 320), which is more important for gaming and stuff. And again faster processor doesnt necessarily mean a faster experience. In that department Nexus will be king. I have seen my friend's Xperia Z stutter in the UI and overheat when playing games. It is a fact that the Xperia Z throttles down its clock speed more than the Nexus 4.

Only good upgrade processor-wise would be the Tegra 4 and the Snapdragon 800 processors, but they wont show up until the last quarter of this year and by then the Nexus 5 will be rocking! Motorola X Phone is a worthy contender but Motorola is non-existent in India so wouldnt be a good choice here.

Nexus 4 gives you the best specifications at a very reasonable price with assured software updates. And if there are any rare bugs in the Nexus firmware, trust me Google will resolve it swiftly. Same cant be said about other manufacturers. There was a december-related calender bug last year in Jellybean. Google resolved the issue in no time and pushed out an update to Nexus devices. In case one wants to explore beyond stock firmware, the development community for nexus is HUGE!

Currently the best phones run on the S4 krait quad core SOC with adreno 320 GPU. Nexus 4 is the cheapest of those devices and undoubtedly the smoothest in operation.
Compared to Xperia SP, it is a no-brainer IMO if you dont worry about warranty. Get the the Nexus 4! Its got 2GB of RAM, so will get lots of Android updates(since RAM is usually the limiting factor) and it is future-proofed by Google. You will glide through 2 years with ease on this phone without if feeling slowed down. Want a reason to make every other Android phone user envious? Wait till 15th May and you will get one


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> First and last thing....
> CM 11 will take care of it.



First and last thing. Warranty of Xperia SP, that is the major reason to buy will blow away.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, apart from warranty the N4 is a significantly better phone than Xperia SP and is on par or even better than Galaxy S4, Htc One and Xperia Z


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 20, 2013)

@Guru : Thank you very much for your useful post.You are right,But I am not going to use my phone in a very heavy manner.I am not going to multitask,So I think 1GB of RAM is enough for me.Then, Personally I love SP's design very much (Especially the light bar at the bottom) .My main requirement is that the Games belonging to 1-2 GB category,should work without any lag.And also,UI should work without any lag. That's all.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 20, 2013)

I should wait for may 15 right? For any unexpected surprise? Hehe


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> @Guru : Thank you very much for your useful post.You are right,But I am not going to use my phone in a very heavy manner.I am not going to multitask,So I think 1GB of RAM is enough for me.Then, Personally I love SP's design very much (Especially the light bar at the bottom) .My main requirement is that the Games belonging to 1-2 GB category,should work without any lag.And also,UI should work without any lag. That's all.



Overall it is your decision. Some people buy phone by looks and some by performance. FYI 2GB is future proof. After Android 5 key lime pie, may be 1GB RAM starts giving lag. And last, no UI is more smoother than stock vanilla android.


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I should wait for may 15 right? For any unexpected surprise? Hehe



Keep waiting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I should wait for may 15 right? For any unexpected surprise? Hehe



It's only getting pushed back. Was supposed to launch on January 15th itself.


----------



## vgowtham97 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok Guys,Now I am ready to buy the Nexus 4.Please tell me the best deal online.


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2013)

vgowtham97 said:


> Ok Guys,Now I am ready to buy the Nexus 4.Please tell me the best deal online.



Get it from ebay. There is a seller named enext who is selling for the cheapest. I also get it from him. Apply a coupon code to make it under 26k.


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't know how but gorilla glass 2 is not so cool. My phone's screen has now few small hairline scratches on the front and back. :/


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 21, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't know how but gorilla glass 2 is not so cool. My phone's screen has now few small hairline scratches on the front and back. :/



Arent you using a case and a screen guard? Thats the first thing I bought when I got the phone. I am using a matte screen guard I purchased from ebay and a basic s-line TPU case for the back. The back also still has the protective plastic scratch guard that came with the phone. I did not remove that to provide some extra scratch protection. I was a little paranoid about the back after reading the reviews.

The back is fragile as many reviews have said. I agree with that and it is the nexus 4's achilles heel. The back is claimed to be gorilla glass 2 but drop tests and scratch tests seem to invalidate that. The front glass is pretty strong.


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Arent you using a case and a screen guard? Thats the first thing I bought when I got the phone. I am using a matte screen guard I purchased from ebay and a basic s-line TPU case for the back. The back also still has the protective plastic scratch guard that came with the phone. I did not remove that to provide some extra scratch protection. I was a little paranoid about the back after reading the reviews.
> 
> The back is fragile as many reviews have said. I agree with that and it is the nexus 4's achilles heel. The back is claimed to be gorilla glass 2 but drop tests and scratch tests seem to invalidate that. The front glass is pretty strong.



I also bought matte scratch guards from ebay. It got scratched with a coin in my jeans pocket. So I removed. Colours, brightness, whites, sharpness and contrast gets drastically downscaled by matte screen guard. Whites appear grainy and dotted. Using phone without gives pleasure. The screen is buttery smooth to touch you know. For back I think using hard case is good enough. I am using Amzer's.


----------



## techFanatic (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a doubt guys....A friend of mine is going to the US with his dad next week and have asked him to order 2 Nexus 16GB but his dad says that since N4 hasnt released yet in India there are chances that the custom Department at the Mumbai airport may seize the phones.....Is this true....How do I convince him that everything will be fine.... Ive told him to show that he is using those phones to evade custom duties ....can anyone guide me on this.....


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't about how evade custom duties but my friend got his nexus 16gb frm U.S and nothing happen no one asked his dad for it i will confirm it once more it costed him 15K only


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I don't about how evade custom duties but my friend got his nexus 16gb frm U.S and nothing happen no one asked his dad for it i will confirm it once more it costed him 15K only



15k ?  
Phone itself is of 395$ (21.5k) including all taxes from playstore.


----------



## techFanatic (Apr 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> i will confirm it once more


Please do confirm and let me know soon....


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

techFanatic said:


> Please do confirm and let me know soon....



Confirmed..no problem with Custom folks.
Go ahead with your purchase 



rider said:


> 15k ?
> Phone itself is of 395$ (21.5k) including all taxes from playstore.



Thats what he told me i have asked him for me too his father is going again next month so will see..


----------



## techFanatic (Apr 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Confirmed..no problem with Custom folks.
> Go ahead with your purchase



Thanks buddy


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

techFanatic said:


> Please do confirm and let me know soon....



Yea, all you have to do is open the box and keep the phone in pocket.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 22, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I should wait for may 15 right? For any unexpected surprise? Hehe


Waiting will only drag to keep waiting...Nexus 4 is the best phone in terms of performance....


----------



## techFanatic (Apr 22, 2013)

rider said:


> Yea, all you have to do is open the box and keep the phone in pocket.





shreymittal said:


> Confirmed..no problem with Custom folks..


If one person gets two phones ....will that be a problem....that friends dad is gonna come after a week so should i risk it by telling him to get both the phones or should wait for one more week....confused.... x-/


----------



## Superayush (Apr 22, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Waiting will only drag to keep waiting...Nexus 4 is the best phone in terms of performance....



Google rumored to launch an updated Nexus 4 with LTE radio  - GSMArena.com news

Probably that's why a little wait is times good -.-


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Google rumored to launch an updated Nexus 4 with LTE radio* - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Probably that's why a little wait is times good -.-



What would you do with LTE?


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 22, 2013)

At the moment LTE is pretty useless in out country... I still cant recollect of an instance switching it on...


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

sbnaul said:


> At the moment LTE is pretty useless in out country... I still cant recollect of an instance switching it on...



LTE? Lol We Indians still can't get the smooth 3G speed everywhere.


----------



## RohanM (Apr 22, 2013)

rider said:


> 15k ?
> Phone itself is of 395$ (21.5k) including all taxes from playstore.



In play store of US it is for 349 $


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2013)

RohanM said:


> In play store of US it is for 349 $



Yea, but excluding taxes and delivery cost. When you get it the final payment it becomes a bill of about 395$.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 30, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Google rumored to launch an updated Nexus 4 with LTE radio* - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Probably that's why a little wait is times good -.-



Guys are u missing sth here, it has 32 GB inbuilt memory. Worth for the wait IMO.


----------



## rider (May 2, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Guys are u missing sth here, it has 32 GB inbuilt memory. Worth for the wait IMO.



It's cool but only for CDMA users not GSM.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 2, 2013)

^ 





> According to a report from SidhTech, the updated Google Nexus 4 is said to come out with an LTE radio and CDMA bands along with 32 GB of inbuilt memory.



Along with CDMA bands , does that mean only CDMA ? Read


----------



## rider (May 2, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^
> 
> Along with CDMA bands , does that mean only CDMA ? Read



Last year, Google launched the GSM version with 16GB space and CDMA with 32GB. So I guess this year it would be the same and price difference might be 50$ more than GSM.


----------



## cooldude94 (May 6, 2013)

it may finally launch this month
Nexus 4


----------



## guru_urug (May 6, 2013)

cooldude94 said:


> it may finally launch this month
> Nexus 4



There was a similar article when it was launched in Brazil last month. I wouldn't get my hopes up too high unless a reputed source claims such a thing. Hopefully, with Google IO India gets more exposure to the Play Store devices.


----------



## rider (May 6, 2013)

Meh. Rumors, rumors and more rumors. :/


----------



## kapilove77 (May 7, 2013)

Tired of rumors and waiting as this device getting outdated. If it launch at prize more than 28k it will be not good.


----------



## techFanatic (May 7, 2013)

I heard that apparently Google is planning to scrap the 8GB model and sell 16GB model for price of 8GB and 32GB model for the price of 16GB at the Google IO conference.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2013)

Anyone really serious about getting this phone already got the phone from Play Store. 
I don't expect it to be launched any time soon. Rumors won't end though.


----------



## rider (May 8, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Tired of rumors and waiting as this device getting outdated. If it launch at prize more than 28k it will be not good.



This phone is getting outdated.  Dude, it has 2GB DDR3 of RAM, will get the key lime pie first. It's the most future proof phone under 26k. 



thetechfreak said:


> Anyone really serious about getting this phone already got the phone from Play Store.
> I don't expect it to be launched any time soon. Rumors won't end though.



I suggest people to get from ebay or abroad. Waiting is just a waste of time. If this phone hits on July in the Indian market. Rumors of Nexus 5 will start to come and people will start waiting for October 2013.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 8, 2013)

^

Most future proof phone in ANY budget, not just 26k. It's more future proof than S4/Htc One/Xperia Z


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2013)

A friend wants to purchase this from eBay. Is this seller reliable?
*www.ebay.in/itm/Brand-New-Original...53428?pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item1e7a3725f4


----------



## rider (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely reliable seller. Tell him to use coupon code, it will cost 23k.
shabbeerhf1 (8465 sales) with 99.5% positive feedback.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2013)

I would say getting 16 gig version for more 2-3k is kinda better. 
*goo.gl/8HEAe


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Absolutely reliable seller. Tell him to use coupon code, it will cost 23k.
> shabbeerhf1 (8465 sales) with 99.5% positive feedback.


He will buy soon(after his dad finally agrees) 
Thanks for the info 


pratyush997 said:


> I would say getting 16 gig version for more 2-3k is kinda better.
> Brand New Original & Sealed LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - 16GB - Black Color | eBay



sadly no. He was on a budget of less than 20k and got him to extend somehow.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> He will buy soon(after his dad finally agrees)
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> sadly no. He was on a budget of less than 20k and got him to extend somehow.


Tbh 8 gig is joke man. Still its okay


----------



## rider (May 10, 2013)

*HERE COMES A MIND BLOWING DEAL FOR NEXUS 4 16GB*
_Hafte ka maal, saste mai! Hafte ka maal, saste mai! _
Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay
Use coupon code: 9C7YL8EIOX
Final Price: 24,691/-


----------



## Hustlerr (May 10, 2013)

I bought N4 16 GB the day before yesterday from enext on ebay.in for 26.2k 

shipped in 23 hrs !!

Now time to play around with it 

any suggestions ?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 10, 2013)

Lol missed a great deal look UP! >.>


----------



## abhilashthobias (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys a friend of mine is planning to get the nexus and even i am planning on gettin this..
what i want to know is if i have any issues with the device and need to take it to service center then where will i take it to..since its not officially available in india..will LG guys fix it for a charge??
if any nexus user who may faced any issues can comment here would b of great help!


----------



## rider (May 10, 2013)

abhilashthobias said:


> Hey guys a friend of mine is planning to get the nexus and even i am planning on gettin this..
> what i want to know is if i have any issues with the device and need to take it to service center then where will i take it to..since its not officially available in india..will LG guys fix it for a charge??
> if any nexus user who may faced any issues can comment here would b of great help!



Don't worry! You will not face any issues with Nexus 4. You can pay to ServePro third party services for a year. They are great and provide service as good as manufacturers. Since it is not launched in India officially yet LG India will not fix.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

I think LG people will fix problems for a charge.

@rider I've read about Galaxy Nexus owners getting phone fixed at a Samsung store(although there are claims of it being released I really don't think so)


----------



## abhilashthobias (May 11, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't worry! You will not face any issues with Nexus 4. You can pay to ServePro third party services for a year. They are great and provide service as good as manufacturers. Since it is not launched in India officially yet LG India will not fix.




Can u tell me more about the servepro service..
is it like a third party warranty for the fon and how much does it cost?
can u also give me some link to their website so that i can check it.
in fact i tried to find this service but i dont think i am able to find what u r telling me
Water Damage, Fire Damage, Mold Restoration Services | Servpro Industries, Inc.


----------



## rider (May 11, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I think LG people will fix problems for a charge.
> 
> @rider I've read about Galaxy Nexus owners getting phone fixed at a Samsung store(although there are claims of it being released I really don't think so)



May be in some big service centers of metro cities.



abhilashthobias said:


> Can u tell me more about the servepro service..
> is it like a third party warranty for the fon and how much does it cost?
> can u also give me some link to their website so that i can check it.
> in fact i tried to find this service but i dont think i am able to find what u r telling me
> Water Damage, Fire Damage, Mold Restoration Services | Servpro Industries, Inc.



No, this one is serve pro services *www.serveprowarranty.com 
If you worried about after sales and service so much. Get some other phone like HTC One X or GS3 with proper warranty.


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)

abhilashthobias said:


> Can u tell me more about the servepro service..
> is it like a third party warranty for the fon and how much does it cost?
> can u also give me some link to their website so that i can check it.
> in fact i tried to find this service but i dont think i am able to find what u r telling me
> Water Damage, Fire Damage, Mold Restoration Services | Servpro Industries, Inc.



This is the company
*www.serveprowarranty.com/About_us.aspx


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

Hustlerr said:


> I bought N4 16 GB the day before yesterday from enext on ebay.in for 26.2k
> 
> shipped in 23 hrs !!
> 
> ...


Congrats Anuj. 

Best phone ever.


----------



## rider (May 11, 2013)

ico said:


> Congrats Anuj.
> 
> Best phone ever.



Heyy ico! wassup? Do you own Nexus 4 too?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

rider said:


> Heyy ico! wassup? Do you own Nexus 4 too?


No, stuck with SGS2 and will stick with it for 3 years more.

But I've laid my hands on Nexus 4.


----------



## Superayush (May 11, 2013)

Nexus 5 release date nears as Nexus 4 withdrawn from sale | Know Your Mobile

Hehehe lol people it seems obvious why nexus available at Gud price selling so much..they are trying to clean thier stocks of nexus 4 to make way for nexus 5 
Though ofc nexus 4 is a real vfm device even at 24k..I too wish to own nexus someday...but  such that it will be good for atleast 2 years or so(future proof)


----------



## rider (May 11, 2013)

ico said:


> No, stuck with SGS2 and will stick with it for 3 years more.
> 
> But I've laid my hands on Nexus 4.



Can you tell me which kernel would be the best for boosting the battery?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

rider said:


> Can you tell me which kernel would be the best for boosting the battery?


Franco. I guess you're using it already.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2013)

ico said:


> No, stuck with SGS2 and will* stick with it for 3 years more*.
> 
> But I've laid my hands on Nexus 4.


 Can you manage it 3 years more :O


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Can you manage it 3 years more :O


yeah. Just less than 2 years now and it is still going strong.

Paisa vasool hona chahiye, in the long run. Buying a 36K phone and then selling it off for cheap after a year for the next flagship, the earlier phone ends up costing more than Rs. 1000 per month. My best friend does this. He'll now buy a SGS4. Hardcore Samsung fanboy. Was buying their crappy Note tablet (the latest one), until I stopped him.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2013)

ico said:


> yeah. Just less than 2 years now and it is still going strong.
> .



I thought you meant you gonna rock SGS2 more 3 years  
My bad


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 11, 2013)

rider said:


> *HERE COMES A MIND BLOWING DEAL FOR NEXUS 4 16GB*
> _Hafte ka maal, saste mai! Hafte ka maal, saste mai! _
> Google LG Nexus 4 | LG E960 | 16GB *BRAND NEW* (Factory Unlocked) | eBay
> Use coupon code: 9C7YL8EIOX
> Final Price: 24,691/-



1 month seller warranty only ?
Be sure before making the purchase guys..


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I thought you meant you gonna rock SGS2 more 3 years
> My bad


yes, I'm gonna rock it 3 more years. That's 5.


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> 1 month seller warranty only ?
> Be sure before making the purchase guys..



Its a steal deal dude
why are saying that??
Nexus 4 has not even launched in india so no warranty and the seller is giving 1 month warranty its a very very good deal.
I can't buy it (Personal issues).


----------



## rider (May 11, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> 1 month seller warranty only ?
> Be sure before making the purchase guys..



I've also bought from this seller. This phone is not launched in India officially. So no warranty anywhere.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 11, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I can't buy it (Personal issues).





Spoiler



*i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/107/432/i_hug_that_feel.png


My Result ∝ ₹ of device I get 
LOL


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> My Result ∝ ₹ of device I get
> LOL



Totally same issues..


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 11, 2013)

The other deal had 1 year warranty(as expected , seller warranty only)

Brand New Original & Sealed LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - 16GB - Black Color | eBay


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> The other deal had 1 year warranty(as expected , seller warranty only)
> 
> Brand New Original & Sealed LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - 16GB - Black Color | eBay



What should i say now..


----------



## rider (May 12, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> The other deal had 1 year warranty(as expected , seller warranty only)
> 
> Brand New Original & Sealed LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - 16GB - Black Color | eBay



Seller warranty  = No warranty. How simple is that.


----------



## Hustlerr (May 12, 2013)

ico said:


> Congrats Anuj.
> 
> Best phone ever.



Thanks Gagan 

Should i root it or use it default for a month atleast ??


----------



## rider (May 12, 2013)

ico said:


> Franco. I guess you're using it already.



No dude. I kept my phone virgin till date. Pure google.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

White Nexus 4 spotted in a more official capacity at Qualcomm's The Mobile Show booth [gallery]


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 Black Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com

*It's here in India*....


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

X:SP ki toh lag gai


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> X:SP ki toh lag gai



haha sahi me


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

My mistake 
SP, HOX +, S3, OP G, UPTO 35K me jitne bhi phone hai unn sab ki lag gai


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> My mistake
> SP, HOX +, S3, OP G, UPTO 35K me jitne bhi phone hai unn sab ki lag gai



yup.....    Abb aaayega maja.....  

Hey shrey plz change the profile pic I can't stop staring .... lol


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

I can't
I am in love with her...


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I can't
> I am in love with her...



Me 2.....


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> My mistake
> SP, HOX +, S3, OP G, UPTO 35K me jitne bhi phone hai unn sab ki lag gai



It was correct till you said upto 35k. There are better option in 35k range with more features than nexus 4. It would be kick ass phone if it would've launched earlier like in January or even February.


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Ok can you name them..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

*sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/966344_4678857696828_461088299_o.jpg


FAITH in GOOGLE (and Flipkart) RESTORED


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> It was correct till you said upto 35k. There are better option in 35k range with more features than nexus 4. It would be kick ass phone if it would've launched earlier like in January or even February.



is something burning here.... lol


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

Sony xperia z/zl(for now)


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Sony xperia z/zl(for now)



Nope.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

RohanM said:


> is something burning here.... lol



No i am happy they launched here but thing is they are late but yeah i could've bought one if it launched before. but i have no regret that i go for zl this thing is beauty too.


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

+1 for NOPE  
N4 Wins....



kapilove77 said:


> No i am happy they launched here but thing is they are late but yeah i could've bought one if it launched before. but i have no regret that i go for zl this thing is beauty too.



Bro didn't mean to hurt u. just kidding. enjoy. yesterday I was abt to buy ZL but he was giving me w/o bill so not bought it. Thank God.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Nope.



Yeah everyone have there choices. good luck getting one. bye.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

Exclusive: LG Nexus 4 India Launch in May at around Rs.24,000 Officially 

24k Hmm.


----------



## jasonbourne2012 (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Exclusive: LG Nexus 4 India Launch in May at around Rs.24,000 Officially
> 
> 24k Hmm.



Big news, was confused between G and buying N4 from Ebay @24.5 K but I saw an ad on Ebay from Enext which said clearance sale and I thot maybe those guys are actually discounting and selling off these units before it gets officially launched and guess i was correct. 

Actually Op G is better phone in terms of benchmarks scores but just the fact that N4 is pure android experience and is available at lower price will now reduce the sales of G


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

Flipkart is good to get N4 with 1yr warranty


----------



## abhilashthobias (May 15, 2013)

Hey does nexus4 has OTG feature?


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

Finally! 



abhilashthobias said:


> Hey does nexus4 has OTG feature?



Yes, of course. You just have to root the device.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 15, 2013)

Hey rider n Guru, N4 finally here, Im goin to GET IT    I'm in   I still cant believe it. OMG!!


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

BTW rider and all nexus 4 user.
you all are going to get Official warranty by LG/Google..


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> BTW rider and all nexus 4 user.
> you all are going to get Official warranty by LG/Google..



What? Really?


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

rider said:


> What? Really?


I don't know that


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

rider said:


> What? Really?



If u have imported it then no.


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

They will because every nexus is imported. If they will not get official warranty but they will get OEM repair by LG


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

^^ that will be paid...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

@Rider @Thetechfreak : Get ready to try out 4.3  
Android 4.3 confirmed by Google developer website | The Verge


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> @Rider @Thetechfreak : Get ready to try out 4.3
> Android 4.3 confirmed by Google developer website | The Verge



Not surprised. I knew that. 

1 hour left for the launch. 



shreymittal said:


> They will because every nexus is imported. If they will not get official warranty but they will get OEM repair by LG



Awesome


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> @Rider @Thetechfreak : Get ready to try out 4.3
> Android 4.3 confirmed by Google developer website | The Verge


Nice. I thought it will be delayed.
The conference is only an hour away now! 

Watch live here *goo.gl/tYWHk


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice. I thought it will be delayed.
> The conference is only an hour away now!
> 
> Watch live here *goo.gl/tYWHk


:/ 
Nothing Awesome in there :/ 

No Nexus, No Android 4.3


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

They indirectly launched a new Nexus phone. Samsung Galaxy S4 Google Edition with same stock android and future updates. The price is 649$ that is about 35k. Awesome.


----------



## quagmire (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> :/
> Nothing Awesome in there :/
> 
> No Nexus, No Android 4.3



*Not yet.. _Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost.._


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *Not yet.. _Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost.._



I don't think so. He said GS4 GE will come with 4.2 JB unlocked and will get future updates first like Nexus devices.


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

^^ are they gonna launch GS4 with vanilla in India through play store ????


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2013)

Android 4.3 confirmed by Google developer website | The Verge


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ are they gonna launch GS4 with vanilla in India through play store ????



Nope.


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

^^ then N4 is the way to go now.


----------



## rider (May 16, 2013)

GS4 GE will come in 26 June only in US. No plan for other countries yet. Forget India. Samsung didn't launch Galaxy Nexus here. LG Nexus 4 is coming after 7 months of US release.


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

LG Officially Launches the Nexus 4 in India - Rs. 25,999 /- (PR) (Hands On)

Now we can Nexus through local shops what a relieve.


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

What is the difference between these Nexus devices & other devices from the same manufacturer? Consider LG Optimus G & LG Nexus 4. What is the difference between these two from a layman's perspective? Both will have the LG logo, people say Nexus devices are of Google but there is no Google logo in any of those. What I am not getting here?


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Dude "Nexus" is owned by Google. and Google gives opportunity to manufactures to manufacture "Nexus".


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dude "Nexus" is owned by Google. and Google gives opportunity to manufactures to manufacture "Nexus".



What does Google do in a Nexus device?


----------



## Sudh4r (May 17, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What does Google do in a Nexus device?



They choose a OEM, put in the latest OS, strike a deal with them,sell the DEV from PLAY STORE,and make profit from it.And when there is a update they push it first to the Nexus devices. So in fact it's a GOOGLE's DEVICE. I maybe WRONG, but this is want I THINK.


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Then why they update "Nexus " first.


----------



## theterminator (May 17, 2013)

Why they give this opportunity to manufacture devices? Can't they do that themselves? And also why are they so cheap compared to other devices from the same manufacturer?


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

wow dude..!!
you are a question bank.
let other answer your questions. Bye.


----------



## warfreak (May 17, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Why they give this opportunity to manufacture devices? Can't they do that themselves? And also why are they so cheap compared to other devices from the same manufacturer?



Manufacturing their own devices means incurring lots of additional expenses like setting up manufacturing units, labor costs etc. which Google deems unnecessary.
The best option would be to develop software and then procure the hardware from a third party which already has the means. So it's a win-win situation for a "software" company like Google.

..and they are cheap because Google gets its revenue from other sources(primarily, advertisements and licensing ) which gives them liberty to lower the price for their devices which other manufacturers cannot afford to do.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 17, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Why they give this opportunity to manufacture devices? Can't they do that themselves?


Cause it's OPEN HANDSET ALLIANCE. Maybe in the future they make their own devices(from MOTO).


theterminator said:


> And also why are they so cheap compared to other devices from the same manufacturer?


It's cheap. But they get their revenue from the "PLAY STORE" for PAID APPS.


----------



## rider (May 17, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What does Google do in a Nexus device?



Nexus is the trademark of Google android devices. 

May be in future Google will totally make their own devices. They own Motorola now.

You will forget Optimus G, HTC One X and whatever other phone in this budget around, when you use Google Nexus in your hand. I guarantee. Like iphones this nexus never lags at all.


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

Nexus 4 for 24990/-  

LG Nexus 4 (Black)


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

shopclues is not reliable bro


----------



## rider (May 18, 2013)

heyy shrey, how can be warranty be valid in India? The date of purchase is of April 2013 and the phone itself is launched now in India.


----------



## harsh1387 (May 18, 2013)

Android 4.3 is rumoured to be coming on 10 june.
Will nexus 4 get an update for it as soon its launched?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 18, 2013)

What if HS 18 put N4 on Superdeals  
it should be ~ 20k


----------



## rider (May 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> What if HS 18 put N4 on Superdeals
> it should be ~ 20k



First let the phone get launched.


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

rider said:


> heyy shrey, how can be warranty be valid in India? The date of purchase is of April 2013 and the phone itself is launched now in India.



Point noted.
But to make it you can fake it.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Point noted.
> But to make it you can fake it.


What about Bill?


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> What about Bill?



That's what i meant fake it


----------



## RohanM (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> That's what i meant fake it



Faking it will not work. Service center ppl just connect phone to their system & using serial no they find out whether it's under warranty or not + whether it's for this region or from some where else, or blacklisted serial no. [e.g. Those gray market pieces are generally blacklisted so will not get warranty even if a dealer gives u original bill]


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Faking it will not work. Service center ppl just connect phone to their system & using serial no they find out whether it's under warranty or not + whether it's for this region or from some where else, or blacklisted serial no. [e.g. Those gray market pieces are generally blacklisted so will not get warranty even if a dealer gives u original bill]



i dint knew that. thanks for the info


----------



## RohanM (May 18, 2013)

^^ welcome.  
If u go to nokia care most of the times they even did not bother to ask for bill. out of curiosity I asked them then they told me these things. Recently My friends Xperia P was facing some microphone issues & it's a without bill gray markey piece, He went to service center & told them that bill is missing, but they Told him that this is a gray market piece within 2 mins after connecting to their system.


----------



## RohanM (May 20, 2013)

*Guys Flipkart is providing "additional 5% Off on all Electronic Products" So final price for the N4 is 24690 /-  
But it's for today only. hurry up.*


----------



## harsh1387 (May 20, 2013)

RohanM said:


> *Guys Flipkart is providing "additional 5% Off on all Electronic Products" So final price for the N4 is 24690 /-
> But it's for today only. hurry up.*



Not applicable on Nexus 4


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Not applicable on Nexus 4



It was applicable on N4 but FK removed N4 from the offer. Many people canceled their previous orders & preordered again with 5% off. U r late.


----------



## shreymittal (May 21, 2013)

Lol fk trolled but did you..


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

^^ check this !!


----------



## shreymittal (May 21, 2013)

Aww..you are damn lucky..
But you ordered it.


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

^^ yup   That's y I posted here & said hurry up... Saved 1300 They can now used for buying a rinky fusion case....


----------



## shreymittal (May 21, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ yup   That's y I posted here & said hurry up... Saved 1300 They can now used for buying a rinky fusion case....



Lucky boyy..


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

^^ awww was kidding, I have not ordered it. sry for kidding.


----------



## shreymittal (May 21, 2013)

Whyy...


----------



## rider (May 21, 2013)

Trolls, trolls, everywhere trolls.


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

^^^ but discount was real.. check the pic.. So many pp, ordered already, check xda thread...


----------



## rider (May 21, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^^ but discount was real.. check the pic.. So many pp, ordered already, check xda thread...



I know about the discount. Yesterday people purchased a lot of electronics from flipkart. That 5% discount was awesome. 

I said trolling because you said "Saved 1300 They can now used for buying a rinky fusion case".


----------



## jasonbourne2012 (May 21, 2013)

rider said:


> I know about the discount. Yesterday people purchased a lot of electronics from flipkart. That 5% discount was awesome.
> 
> I said trolling because you said "Saved 1300 They can now used for buying a rinky fusion case".



I have read in some reviews about the screen response not being perfect as on other android devices like S3, HOX. There have been numerous threads here also regarding how people have to tap hard, miss keys while typing, pinch to zoom not working.

Wanted to know the feedback from Indian users if this is issue is a deal breaker as touch responsiveness is of utmost importance when using a smartphone. Any comments on this are appreciated.


----------



## RohanM (May 21, 2013)

^^ I never heard abt such issue, watched a lot of videos on youtube abt nexus 4, no buddy mention such thing. What is the source of this info that u r talking abt ???



rider said:


> I know about the discount. Yesterday people purchased a lot of electronics from flipkart. That 5% discount was awesome.
> 
> I said trolling because you said "Saved 1300 They can now used for buying a rinky fusion case".



hmm but I instantly clarified also that I was kidding.. So it's not trolling, right ??


----------



## jasonbourne2012 (May 21, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ I never heard abt such issue, watched a lot of videos on youtube abt nexus 4, no buddy mention such thing. What is the source of this info that u r talking abt ???
> 
> 
> 
> hmm but I instantly clarified also that I was kidding.. So it's not trolling, right ??



Iiiiiyou can search for some videos on YouTube with title touch response nexus 4...anyways I have ordered the device from flipkart and it has been shipped within 1 hour of order. Now status is out of stock guess got little lucky to get hands on initial stock


----------



## harsh1387 (May 21, 2013)

This is absolutely ridiculous.
Nexus 4 available only via flipkart and they have it out of stock so soon. Pathetic.
Anyone has any idea from where else it can be bought. Is it available on LG outlets?


----------



## rider (May 22, 2013)

jasonbourne2012 said:


> I have read in some reviews about the screen response not being perfect as on other android devices like S3, HOX. There have been numerous threads here also regarding how people have to tap hard, miss keys while typing, pinch to zoom not working.
> 
> Wanted to know the feedback from Indian users if this is issue is a deal breaker as touch responsiveness is of utmost importance when using a smartphone. Any comments on this are appreciated.



There is no issue with touch screen. It is as good as all other smartphones like S3, HOX, Note II etc. The people who are complaining about to tap hard, miss keys while typing, pinch to zoom not working most possibly have defective models.



RohanM said:


> hmm but I instantly clarified also that I was kidding.. So it's not trolling, right ??



Chill dude!


----------



## RohanM (May 22, 2013)

jasonbourne2012 said:


> Iiiiiyou can search for some videos on YouTube with title touch response nexus 4...anyways I have ordered the device from flipkart and it has been shipped within 1 hour of order. Now status is out of stock guess got little lucky to get hands on initial stock



Hey congo for the N4. Plz post some pics... Also which case u ordered ??



rider said:


> Chill dude!


----------



## jasonbourne2012 (May 22, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous.
> Nexus 4 available only via flipkart and they have it out of stock so soon. Pathetic.
> Anyone has any idea from where else it can be bought. Is it available on LG outlets?



It is available on many websites Mobile Store started shipping today, Infibeam etc.Shopclues has started shipping since yesterday Also some people on xda have reported getting it in LG stores as well


----------



## shreymittal (May 22, 2013)

jasonbourne2012 said:


> It is available on many websites Mobile Store started shipping today, Infibeam etc.Shopclues has started shipping since yesterday Also some people on xda have reported getting it in LG stores as well



Thats Great


----------



## kunalht (May 22, 2013)

What is the total price (with tax+delivery charges) of 16 GB nexus 4 in US??
& If i buy from us Does i have to pay other tax in indian airport???
& also tell me the price in dubai...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2013)

Yes you'll have to pay tax at airport. Better to get it in India officially with warranty.

If you buy from USA it will cost around 20k(but no warranty)


----------



## harsh1387 (May 23, 2013)

Ordered Nexus 4 from FK finally.
Now i need a good case for its protection. Any suggestions?


----------



## quagmire (May 23, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Ordered Nexus 4 from FK finally.
> Now i need a good case for its protection. Any suggestions?



Congos.. Final price and expected delivery date?


----------



## harsh1387 (May 24, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Congos.. Final price and expected delivery date?



Thanks 
Same 25990.
delivery date is 1 june and am kinda upset with that as i have to go out of town for few days on 31st so needed it before then. Had raised this with FK support. Lesse what happens.

Guys, Just received email from FK that my order has been shipped. Best news i got for days. I had raised a special request with them for early dispatch as the mentioned delivery date of 1 june i wont be in town. Has anyone else who booked around 22 may got their phone shipped?

Need some urgent help now as i am expecting the phone by day after tomorrow.

1.- Need a cover for Nexus 4. Suggest me some good one.
2.- I am using BB torch 2 right now. How can i transfer all my contacts, pics and videos to the new phone?
3.- Using an android mobile for the first time. Need advice on what apps to download and from where.

Any other suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

N4 rocking 4.3 

Nexus 4 running Android 4.3 reveals new camera controls | Pocketnow


----------



## Sudh4r (May 25, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 1.- Need a cover for Nexus 4. Suggest me some good one.
> 3.- Using an android mobile for the first time. Need advice on what apps to download and from where.
> Thanks.



Well I'm looking at this Ringke Nexus 4 Case-Ebay-1.5k.

3. Obviously from play stores. Advanced Task Killer,Temple Run 2. And have a look at this thread


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Need some urgent help now as i am expecting the phone by day after tomorrow.
> 
> 1.- Need a cover for Nexus 4. Suggest me some good one.
> 
> ...



try this one here for ONLY ₹ 1028.99  
Rearth Ringke Fusion Case for the Google Nexus 4 :: MobileFun India

I inquired at local LG authorized dealer in Nashik, He said N4 will be in their stock on 27th may. 26k is MRP so may be they will give it for less like 24k !!


----------



## harsh1387 (May 25, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Well I'm looking at this Ringke Nexus 4 Case-Ebay-1.5k.
> 
> 3. Obviously from play stores. Advanced Task Killer,Temple Run 2. And have a look at this thread



Thanks.
Wasn't in the mood to spend so many bucks on a case so bought a 300 bucks one for the time being. 
However this ringke one is real good if anyone wants to buy it.


RohanM said:


> try this one here for ONLY ₹ 1028.99
> Rearth Ringke Fusion Case for the Google Nexus 4 :: MobileFun India
> 
> I inquired at local LG authorized dealer in Nashik, He said N4 will be in their stock on 27th may. 26k is MRP so may be they will give it for less like 24k !!



Mobilefun has ridiculous shipping charges. 305Rs. What crap!
Do let us know how much u will finally pay for nexus 4.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

NO LG NEXUS 
Nexus 4 stole many Optimus G sales might be a good reason 

LG hints it is not working on a Nexus 5, done with stock Androids


----------



## rider (May 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> NO LG NEXUS
> Nexus 4 stole many Optimus G sales might be a good reason
> 
> LG hints it is not working on a Nexus 5, done with stock Androids



I told you from starting. 
There is a big reason behind no new Android Key lime pie or any new Nexus 7 and 5 devices. See all the phones are launched according to the market. No Android is the king not the iOS. Apple is still working on a new phone with a new iOS and better hardware to make it better from others. And Android is not worried about other small platforms like Blackberry 10 and windows 8 phone. So launching something new is of no use. They would better save their trump card (Android 5 key lime pie) for the future game. We might expect the updated version of Jelly Bean as 4.3 in near future. 
By launching Galaxy S4 GE they launched a new nexus device but the actual nexus device of their series.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 28, 2013)

@rider

hey i'm planning to get my N4 by this weekend, So is there any thing I have to look out for ? Will be getting it from LG Store.

Random suggested me to look out for SN. Any inputs from u?


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

White Nexus 4 up - Flipkart
Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 White Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


----------



## rider (May 28, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider
> 
> hey i'm planning to get my N4 by this weekend, So is there any thing I have to look out for ? Will be getting it from LG Store.
> 
> Random suggested me to look out for SN. Any inputs from u?



Get it from flipkart. Ask for cash on delivery.  
What is SN by the way?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

rider said:


> I told you from starting.
> There is a big reason behind no new* Android Key lime pie or any new Nexus 7 and 5 devices.* See all the phones are launched according to the market. No Android is the king not the iOS. Apple is still working on a new phone with a new iOS and better hardware to make it better from others. And Android is not worried about other small platforms like Blackberry 10 and windows 8 phone. So launching something new is of no use. They would better save their trump card (Android 5 key lime pie) for the future game. We might expect the updated version of Jelly Bean as 4.3 in near future.
> By launching Galaxy S4 GE they launched a new nexus device but the actual nexus device of their series.


Nexus 7 with FHD panel is being manufactured, (~SNIP~). Though Android 4.3 is supposed to be unveiled on June 10th. AFAIK OEM asked Google to delay the announcement of new version of Android so that they can have enough time to modify it.


----------



## rider (May 28, 2013)

> Nexus 7 with FHD panel is being manufactured, Android 5.0


Is it a rumor or confirm wording by Google?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

rider said:


> Is it a rumor or confirm wording by Google?


Even Android 4.3 isn't confirmed by Google . 
OFC it's a rumor LOL.

They may announce update after WWDC IMO

LeakedTT: Next-generation Nexus 7 spotted in Bluetooth SIG filing


----------



## rider (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Even Android 4.3 isn't confirmed by Google .
> OFC it's a rumor LOL.
> 
> They may announce update after WWDC IMO
> ...



Well I don't trust rumors until I see full proper proof like that Google Edition GS4 you shown me.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

rider said:


> Well I don't trust rumors until I see full proper proof like that Google Edition GS4 you shown me.


You think this is fake?


----------



## rider (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You think this is fake?



It may be some new other device. No guarantee that it would be Nexus tablet.

Design Name: ME370T 
that is *www.theverge.com/products/eee-pad-memo-me370t/4728


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

rider said:


> It may be some new other device. No guarantee that it would be Nexus tablet.
> 
> *Design Name: ME370T
> that is Eee Pad MeMO ME370T Specs & Latest News | Asus | The Verge*


 Stuck in Thinking Loop 

What if both posses same design


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

Acc to the following site, that design no. is model no. of nexus 7.        Nexus 7 with Android 4.3 spotted at Bluetooth SIG

*www.androidauthority.com/nexus-7-android-4-3-bluetooth-sig-216738/

Btw have you seen the nexus 7 in Google io ?


Spoiler



*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/29/eqa5yqy8.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

Sorry for ot


----------



## rider (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Acc to the following site, that design no. is model no. of nexus 7.        Nexus 7 with Android 4.3 spotted at Bluetooth SIG
> 
> Nexus 7 running Android 4.3 goes through Bluetooth SIG
> 
> ...



Bro, it's just an other rumor with some randomly leaked specs. Many of websites do this to make popular and bring craze among tech enthusiast like us. Relax and wait.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

rider said:


> Bro, it's just an other rumor with some randomly leaked specs. Many of websites do this to make popular and bring craze among tech enthusiast like us. *Relax and wait.*


Yeah


----------



## Sudh4r (May 29, 2013)

rider said:


> What is SN by the way?



Serial Number. Well I don't want it took get from online. Just a personal trait.


----------



## rider (May 29, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Serial Number. Well I don't want it took get from online. Just a personal trait.



Okay, it's cool to get the phone from shop and take back to home. I feel you. 

I suggest you to go saholic store. They are reliable.


----------



## RohanM (May 29, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> @rider
> 
> hey i'm planning to get my N4 by this weekend, So is there any thing I have to look out for ? Will be getting it from LG Store.
> 
> Random suggested me to look out for SN. Any inputs from u?



Serial Number starts with 305K, manufacturing date is 05/2013. 
Serial Number starts with 304K, manufacturing date is 04/2013. 

So check serial no to ensure that u got the latest batch


----------



## warfreak (May 29, 2013)

Finally ordered it from Flipkart. Delivery date is 5th June. How good is Flipkart in committing to the delivery date? This is my first time ordering from Flipkart.


----------



## RohanM (May 29, 2013)

^^ u will get N4 before 5th june. dnt worry.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 29, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Serial Number starts with 305K, manufacturing date is 05/2013.
> Serial Number starts with 304K, manufacturing date is 04/2013.
> 
> So check serial no to ensure that u got the latest batch



Yeah. Looking forward for 305k.


----------



## harsh1387 (May 29, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Serial Number starts with 305K, manufacturing date is 05/2013.
> Serial Number starts with 304K, manufacturing date is 04/2013.
> 
> So check serial no to ensure that u got the latest batch



Mine is 305K
Just curious, Is there any difference of any kind between those batches?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ u will get N4 before 5th june. dnt worry.



RohanM, Did you buy your N4 from flipkart or Saholic and what case are you using?


----------



## RohanM (May 30, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> RohanM, Did you buy your N4 from flipkart or Saholic and what case are you using?



I have booked it locally. Waiting for delears call. Everyday they say. Ajj nai aya kal milega.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I have booked it locally. Waiting for delears call. Everyday they say. Ajj nai aya kal milega.



LOL , Ive booked my black N4 on flipkart...
As it is very fragile,I need a good case,Looking forward to rearth fusion..
[Black] Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package | eBay

And guys,
A normal SIM can be changed into a micro SIM?


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

Yup you can make your normal sim to micro sim. Google it you will get lots of tutorials for that. else get it from your Carrier Help Center.


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> A normal SIM can be changed into a micro SIM?



go to any local mobile shop they will cut ur sim to micro.



kalam_gohab said:


> As it is very fragile,I need a good case,Looking forward to rearth fusion..
> [Black] Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package | eBay



It's showing US $13.99 so will they ship to India ?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> go to any local mobile shop they will cut ur sim to micro.
> 
> 
> 
> It's showing US $13.99 so will they ship to India ?



yes,shipping cost is 400 rs


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> yes,shipping cost is 400 rs



wow that's affordable then. Have u ordered it?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> wow that's affordable then. Have u ordered it?



nope,ill order it after the phone comes...flipkart said that it would come on june 8


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

^^ U should order it now as u can instantly put it on N4. otherwise ur N4 will arrive on 8 june then u order the case & it will come in another 10-15 days, till then u have to use N4 naked.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ U should order it now as u can instantly put it on N4. otherwise ur N4 will arrive on 8 june then u order the case & it will come in another 10-15 days, till then u have to use N4 naked.



The case is even present on some Indian websites for nearly 1k..If I ordered from Ebay the actual price + shipping price will be near 1k..
See this,
Rearth Ringke Fusion Case for the Google Nexus 4 :: MobileFun India


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

^^ they charge Rs.305 for shipping.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ they charge Rs.305 for shipping.



^ Didnt see that 
I have checked many Indian websites like flipkart,saholic,snapdeal but no case 
I think should go for the ebay one.


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

^^ Me too going for ebay one only.
Par mera Nexus kab aayega.....


----------



## Sudh4r (May 31, 2013)

^ I will be getting my Nexus 4 today most probably. So do u guys think that I can manage it without case and scratch guard for couple of days?


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

^^ Don't remove pre-installed the protectors from both sides until u get the case. front glass is gorrilla glass 2 so no issues but back is not & it may scratch.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 31, 2013)

guys.
For how many years Google will be providing updates for my N4?
And what is the use of direct OS updates?


----------



## shreymittal (May 31, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> guys.
> For how many years Google will be providing updates for my N4?
> And what is the use of direct OS updates?



Till N4 hardware is compatible with the updates.


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

Guys Finally bought N4 today. wow what a beuty. will upload pics soon.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

Congo

^ Does the device has updated design( are there any nubs on the back side? )


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

^^ yup it's new design. it's a 305k serial no. means May manufactured batch. yuppi. 

[Delear quoted me 26.5k  , 23555 +12.5% VAT] Never mind, It's a GOD device.


----------



## shreymittal (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ yup it's new design. it's a 305k serial no. means May manufactured batch. yuppi.



Congo,,

You bought your new phone and i lost mine see in sigi 

Samsung Galaxy S Advance *R.I.P*
Will miss you


----------



## chintan786 (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ yup it's new design. it's a 305k serial no. means May manufactured batch. yuppi.
> 
> [Delear quoted me 26.5k  , 23555 +12.5% VAT] Never mind, It's a GOD device.



dealer quoted...25500 here.


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> dealer quoted...25500 here.



26.5 k - that 12.5 % VAt ne laga di.



shreymittal said:


> Congo,,
> 
> You bought your new phone and i lost mine see in sigi
> 
> ...



ohh sry to hear that. so sad. how ??


----------



## shreymittal (May 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ohh sry to hear that. so sad. how ??



Dropped it on the floor
1. Screen Shattered
2. It started for 5 secs thereafter no response


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

When I reach to his shop, He saw me & instantly asked his mate " are wo N4 ayaa kya ?" - Other guy said yup on the way, then in 5 mins one boy came with bag full of N4's. [only 10 piece] He then gave me one.  Very strong demand for this phone. So I have not bargained & given 26.5k.



shreymittal said:


> Dropped it on the floor
> 1. Screen Shattered
> 2. It started for 5 secs thereafter no response



kya shrey. this is a sign that u need a new phone now, go for N4.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dropped it on the floor
> 1. Screen Shattered
> 2. It started for 5 secs thereafter no response


Hmm. That seems a good drop test


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

Wow this is a beast device guys. only 446 MB ram is using & 1.4 GB free.... wow...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

These LG Nexus 5 rumors are just not dying


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

Guys uploaded pics on XDA, have a look.

rohan_avni  - My user name.

Nexus 4 Indian Thread [Pricing, Availability, Reviews, Support and More] - Page 1253 - xda-developers


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

^ Upload it here.

I mean link those pics here.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ uploaded here.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/174404-my-nexus-4-unboxing.html#post1915678


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ uploaded here.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/174404-my-nexus-4-unboxing.html#post1915678



Okay cool


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 1, 2013)

Nexus 5 rumours are holding me to buy it..


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ N4 came 6 months late in India, so think when u can buy N5 ?? & then again N6 rumors will hold u again !!


----------



## Shah (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ N4 came 6 months late in India, so think when u can buy N5 ?? & then again N6 rumors will hold u again !!



But, White N4 came to India first. Anything might happen with N5.


----------



## josin (Jun 1, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Nexus 5 rumours are holding me to buy it..



then you can hold it for eternity, cause when nexus 5 comes to India, you already have heard something about nexus 6... wait will never end man. Live in the present not in future.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

^ +1


----------



## Professor X (Jun 1, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Nexus 5 rumours are holding me to buy it..



Just tell a thing that you've not liked about Nexus 4. It's hardware is more than enough, the phone is totally future proof, price tag is value for money, what else it is making you wait for N5? BTW I'm new in this thread owning Nexus 4 16GB from April.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

Professor X said:


> Just tell a thing that you've not liked about Nexus 4. It's hardware is more than enough, the phone is totally future proof, price tag is value for money, what else it is making you wait for N5? BTW I'm new in this thread owning Nexus 4 16GB from March.


+1 
@Ayuclack Just get that freaking beast ASAP 

*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/38304371.jpg


----------



## Professor X (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ Probably it's the best phone ever in this range.  In flipkart it is rated 4.8 stars by users whereas iPhone 5 is just 3.5


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys,I need a transparent case for my upcoming n4 device..
Ive shortlisted four of them...

1)*Rearth Ringke Fusion*
Rearth Ringke Fusion for Nexus 4 Case Review - YouTube
Black Google Nexus 4 Ringke Fusion Premium Hybrid Hard Case Cover Eco Package | eBay

2)*Flexishield Smoke case*
Nexus 4 Flexishield Smoke Black Silicon Skin Review [HD] - YouTube
FlexiShield Skin For Google LG Nexus 4 - Smoke :: MobileFun India

3)*Poetic Atmosphere*
Nexus 4 Poetic Atmosphere Case Review - YouTube
Poetic TM Atmosphere Case for Google Nexus 4 Smart Phone E960 LG Clear Gray | eBay

4)*Cystal Clear case*
Google Nexus 4 Crystal Hard Back Case - Clear Review [HD] - YouTube
Cystal Clear Transparent Hard Plastic Case Skin for Google Nexus 4 LG E960 | eBay

So ,Ive found this guys,
I need a transparent case because to see the beautiful back glass..
So guys if u found any other case suggest me.
Thanks


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ I am ordering this cace

S Line TPU Gel Back Case Cover For LG Google Nexus 4 E960 ( Black ) | eBay


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

Professor X said:


> ^^ Probably it's the best phone ever in this range.  In flipkart it is rated 4.8 stars by users whereas iPhone 5 is just 3.5


It's Geek's Device


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

Dont order anything from mobilefun, their shipping charges are ridiculous. 

Delivery Options:

Postal Service: Rs.305
DHL Global Mail: A low cost, reliable posting service, suitable for your less urgent orders. This service is untracked and is usually delivered in 8-12 working days.

Express Service: Rs.1295
DHL Express: A fast, secure and reliable service. Your item will receive priority handling, and benefit from a full online tracking facility so you can check your parcel's progress along the way. Usually takes 2-3 working days.



pratyush997 said:


> It's Geek's Device



It's a God's Device.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ I am ordering this cace
> 
> S Line TPU Gel Back Case Cover For LG Google Nexus 4 E960 ( Black ) | eBay



Why are you ordering that one?
You dont wish others nubs to see your nexus device?
They will think its samsung


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Why are you ordering that one?
> You dont wish others nubs to see your nexus device?
> They will think its samsung



It's cheap, aftar applying coupon getting it for Rs.208.12 [ Do u have any other coupon code, plz PM me]
Rignke fusion not available by any top rated seller.


----------



## Professor X (Jun 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It's Geek's Device



The people who have knowledge about the money they are spending. Rest most of the people looks for bigger screen to make impression. Just like long cars are better to show off. Who cares about specs and performance in India?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> It's cheap, aftar applying coupon getting it for Rs.208.12 [ Do u have any other coupon code, plz PM me]
> Rignke fusion not available by any top rated seller.



how about this one?
Cystal Clear Transparent Hard Plastic Case Skin for Google Nexus 4 LG E960 | eBay


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ It will cost 339.42 + shipping ??


----------



## josin (Jun 1, 2013)

will nexus 4 be the last one of its kind


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ It will cost 339.42 + shipping ??



nah.. shipping is free
Me looking for a transparent one.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2013)

josin said:


> will nexus 4 be the last one of its kind


*NO.*

Android chief Sundar Pichai says Google will continue leading Nexus development - Android Authority


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

guys!! suggest me good transparent case for my n4


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

guys just ordered this case for Rs. 208 [ After applying coupon code]

S Line TPU Gel Back Case Cover For LG Google Nexus 4 E960 ( Black ) | eBay


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> guys just ordered this case for Rs. 208 [ After applying coupon code]
> 
> S Line TPU Gel Back Case Cover For LG Google Nexus 4 E960 ( Black ) | eBay



Free shipping and when will it be arriving?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Free shipping and when will it be arriving?



yup free shipping. 
 will be arriving by 6th june. [But I guess it will arrive before that like 4th or 5th june from previous experience ]


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> yup free shipping.
> will be arriving by 6th june. [But I guess it will arrive before that like 4th or 5th june from previous experience ]



so shall I go for ringke fusion or crystal clear transparent case?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> so shall I go for ringke fusion or crystal clear transparent case?



ringke fusion is cool


----------



## Professor X (Jun 1, 2013)

Amzer® Snap On Case - Black 
This one is the best as it feels more grippy in the hands.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 1, 2013)

Amzer one is too costly..
Fusion acts like a finger magnet on the back transparent side/..


----------



## Professor X (Jun 1, 2013)

You can get for ₹650 for this you need to search for coupons and all on some shopping site.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally. Bought NEXUS 4.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 1, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Finally. Bought NEXUS 4.



Congos..  Price and Dealer?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys check this,

[POLL] CPU Binning - xda-developers


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bought Mine today @ Rs.25500/- in hand. Batch number is 305K. Payed through CC.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ which city


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ which city



Bhiwani, Haryana... the dealer get only piece, sourced from Hisar Haryana.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 1, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Congos..  Price and Dealer?


26k. LG Showroom.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess M the only one who paid 26.5k for N4. All ppl getting it for 26k or 25.5k 
Because LG don't have any outlet in my city. 
Never mind, M happy wid my N4, it's rocking.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 2, 2013)

Any one got of in white...I might get in white today..online!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys please tell whether its to late now to buy he nexus4, I am worried for the n5, if it comes later this year, I dont want to have old hardware in my hand 
Can anyone give me the estimated month of nexus5??

Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

^ Forget about N5, it won't be in market soon. Just get N4 and chill.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 2, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Hey guys please tell whether its to late now to buy he nexus4, I am worried for the n5, if it comes later this year, I dont want to have old hardware in my hand
> Can anyone give me the estimated month of nexus5??
> 
> Sorry for the noob question.



I dont think nexus 5 will be available this year..
Even if it is available , it will take a lot of time to come to India AFAIK.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 2, 2013)

@pratyush997 & @kalam_gohab

Thank you both for your opinions, i might be getting a nexus 4 this month


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Even if it is available , it will take a lot of time to come to India AFAIK.


I don't think so. White N4 launched in India first


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 2, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> @pratyush997 & @kalam_gohab
> 
> Thank you both for your opinions, i might be getting a nexus 4 this month



DONT forget to buy a CASE with N4


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys, which headset (the one with mic) are you using with N4?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ I am using my old LG Optimus Net's headsets with N4. Works fine.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 3, 2013)

Got my nexus today


----------



## RohanM (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Congo, post pics. 

One query, did u got quick user guide or user manual or both ??

Guys ordered this case on 1st June from ebay.. after applying coupon got it for Rs. 208 still waiting for it.  

*cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140984633473

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFzKXueZkho


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 4, 2013)

To all Nexus 4 user - how long can u manage with a full charge ? 

6:00 AM - Full Charge.

9:00 - 9:30 AM -  Play Music

9:30 - 10:30 AM - MX PLAYER 

In between 2-3 calls approax 15 mins

Some 10 snaps in the mean time.

Charge @ 1:30 PM - 57%. 2G is turned off.

Is this Normal ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

^ 1 Hour Video playback does consume a lot of power


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ Congo, post pics.
> 
> One query, did u got quick user guide or user manual or both ??
> 
> ...



I got quick user guide
I need to still order a case


----------



## RohanM (Jun 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> To all Nexus 4 user - how long can u manage with a full charge ?
> 
> 6:00 AM - Full Charge.
> 
> ...



Ya man. Video playback consumes a lot battery plus makes the phone hot. Btw on my box its written made in korea and also on phone. But my charger is china. What is with ur case ?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 4, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> I got quick user guide
> I need to still order a case



I think i only got quick start guide. May be forgot the user manual in the shop. Anyways never read any guides comes wid phones.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 4, 2013)

I too got Quick Start Guide. Phone is Made in Korea. Chargers and rest are chinese.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ya man. Video playback consumes a lot battery plus makes the phone hot. Btw on my box its written made in korea and also on phone. But my charger is china. What is with ur case ?



Okay. But the phone didn't HEAT UP. 

Regarding the make,  SAME. Phone - Korea. Charger - China. Any issue ?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2013)

Its slightly heating up near the camera...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Its slightly heating up near the camera...


Close the app which is stressing it, back glass cracks due the this reason.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Close the app which is stressing it, back glass cracks due the this reason.



I have no camera running..So what is the thing which stressing the glass?



pratyush997 said:


> Close the app which is stressing it, back glass cracks due the this reason.



I have no camera running..So what is the thing which stressing the glass?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> I have no camera running..So what is the thing which stressing the glass?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no camera running..So what is the thing which stressing the glass?


It ain't about camera, any app which stresses the device will make the device to heat up.
Are there nay background apps rocking backstage?

Glass cracks because of high temps.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2013)

Here are the pics of my Nexus 4 

*imageshack.us/a/img221/103/dsc02173i.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img560/4664/dsc02179zn.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img818/5219/dsc02182xl.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img856/5922/dsc02183tz.jpg


----------



## RohanM (Jun 4, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Its slightly heating up near the camera...



All N4 gets hot at that area (below the cam). Its normal as that area contain antennas. It will not break the glass. Glass may brk if it faces sudden temp change. Like if u place it on a really cold surface when ur N4 is really hot.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> All N4 gets heatup at that area. Its normal as that area contain antenas. It will not break the glass. Glass may brk if it faces sudden temp change. Like if u place it on a really cold surface when ur N4 is really hot.




It MAY crack.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 4, 2013)

@ guys who r using N4. What are u using for notification led to work ? It by default works for whats app and gmail and sms but never lit up fir missed calls and charging ! I tried using light flow paid version  but it always crashes.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 4, 2013)

Lightflow !!!


----------



## RohanM (Jun 4, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Lightflow !!!



But its crashing


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

How about these 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koo.lightmanager&hl=en

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.StreakLEDFREE&hl=en


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> But its crashing




Works Fine For Me In Xperia S , Note 2 Every where Try It From Aptoide!!


----------



## josin (Jun 5, 2013)

3 interesting readings for android fan boys

Another Top-Tier Apple Fanboy - Andy Ihnatko - Jumps To Android &ndash; ReadWrite
Why I switched from iPhone to Android | TechHive
Confessions of a (former) Apple Fanboy | TechnoBuffalo


----------



## rider (Jun 5, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Works Fine For Me In Xperia S , Note 2 Every where Try It From Aptoide!!



Lightflow works fine in Nexus 4 too. No app crashed ever.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

RohanM said:


> But its crashing


Clear data and cache of the app


----------



## RohanM (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys just received S line TPU case. It's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 5, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Guys just received S line TPU case. It's awesome. :thumbup:



congo..Are the buttons responsive after putting the case? And any drawbacks?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 5, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> congo..Are the buttons responsive after putting the case? And any drawbacks?



It's still light weight. A sturdy case. All ports are well accessible and all buttons presses are smooth. Grip is superb, now I dnt feel N4 slipping out of hand. A really good case for Rs. 208 :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 5, 2013)

I faced two slight issues with my nexus 4.

1. I was not able to record video, I pressed the red recording button no response - switched off n turned it on - worked fine.

Again today there was the same issue, not able to record, turned off and on - it's been ~5 hours observing it and it's seems to record now.

2. I'm using the Slide as Security Option - Plugged in the earphone - Play Music - Removed Play Music from the Q. Then use to listen to songs - if I unplug the earphone and click the power button to unlock the screen - the screen sort of shakes. 


Anybody faced these issues?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 5, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> I faced two slight issues with my nexus 4.
> 
> 1. I was not able to record video, I pressed the red recording button no response - switched off n turned it on - worked fine.
> 
> ...



Nope.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, my phone's gonna be in my hands by this weekend.

I've searched for a matte anti glare screen guard for Nexus 4. 
Am looking for something which is a little coarse grained, I don't mind if it reduces the default brightness a little but mainly should be anti-glare. Any suggestions?


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 5, 2013)

Did flipkart removed N4 from their listing..??


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeh no nexus on fk now.. Are we close to a play store launch..


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay the Issue #1 seems to be a bit serious one. Camera App stopped working it says *Can't Connect to the camera*. Restarted the phone twice y'day it was working, today morning got the same issue. Performed a Factory Reset. Observing now.

Update : No Luck, Unable to Record. So guys what are my options now?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Okay the Issue #1 seems to be a bit serious one. Camera App stopped working it says *Can't Connect to the camera*. Restarted the phone twice y'day it was working, today morning got the same issue. Performed a Factory Reset. Observing now.
> 
> Update : No Luck, Unable to Record. So guys what are my options now?



Go and replace it in the store 
Best option.


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hello! Every Nexus 4 user. Please do one thing. Download Antutu benchmarks and then add Antutu tester. After that do Battery test of your device. It will take some time for testing so do it in free time. Share here in this thread. Thanks. *

Note: Do it with full battery.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2013)

rider said:


> *Hello! Every Nexus 4 user. Please do one thing. Download Antutu benchmarks and then add Antutu tester. After that do Battery test of your device. It will take some time for testing so do it in free time. Share here in this thread. Thanks. *



how much time does take overall?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2013)

Do it in the night time with full battery. It will take an hour or so. Share your Battery test score so that we can understand the battery.

Share other benchmark scores too. Like Geekbench, Antutu overall etc.
*www.zdnet.com/benchmarks-htc-one-sony-xperia-z-googlelg-nexus-4-7000014067/


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 6, 2013)

Guyz my benchmark score is :-

Antutu - 16381 (Overall)
Quadrant Standard - 4698 (Total)

Seems its kind of average score ? I have not rooted yet. But have installed lots of games n apps 

Post your benchmark results too....

Will do Battery test tonight and will let you know the score tomorrow !


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 6, 2013)

4698 in Quadrant Seems Quite Low !!


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> 4698 in Quadrant Seems Quite Low !!



Phone is not optimized to get good score in Quadrant.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

rider said:


> Phone is not optimized to get good score in Quadrant.


Or the device is full of background processes


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Or the device is full of background processes



No pratyush.  Nexus 4 doesn't gets score above 5k quadrant score.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

rider said:


> No pratyush.  Nexus 4 doesn't gets score above 5k quadrant score.


Hmm, Well Real world performance is better though


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Hmm, Well Real world performance is better though



Haha of course. It's actually faster than TouchWiz of Galaxy S4.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 6, 2013)

And A Guy was Arguying Me That Nexus Is A Google Fail Product with Overheating and Low Quadrant Score... I just deleted his comment .. !!He thinks his GS2 is Still Better than N4 !!!


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> And A Guy was Arguying Me That Nexus Is A Google Fail Product with Overheating and Low Quadrant Score... I just deleted his comment .. !!He thinks his GS2 is Still Better than N4 !!!



Pity for that genius guy.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> And A Guy was Arguying Me That Nexus Is A Google Fail Product with *Overheating* and Low Quadrant Score... I just deleted his comment .. !!He thinks his GS2 is Still Better than N4 !!!


Well, he had 1 point correct but it can be fixed by flashing custom kernel. A popular device like this got tons of kernels out there  
My Burst got only 1.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 6, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Did flipkart removed N4 from their listing..??



Just out of stock.
Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 Black Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 6, 2013)

I think they got lots of booking ...!!!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 6, 2013)

Antutu benchmark v3.3: 17251
Guys, I am using sound magic PL-30 which is working fine with my Nexus.
However, I want something with a mic. Please suggest me something.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Antutu benchmark v3.3: 17251
> Guys, I am using sound magic PL-30 which is working fine with my Nexus.
> However, I want something with a mic. Please suggest me something.



I dunno about mic but i got this 
Sony MDR-G45LP Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Antutu benchmark v3.3: 17251
> Guys, I am using sound magic PL-30 which is working fine with my Nexus.
> However, I want something with a mic. Please suggest me something.



I am using Iphone4s headphones with mic...they work well


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 7, 2013)

I tested the Samsung headset and I confirm that they are working fine. Just incase anyone want to know.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys my nexus 4 is heating near the camera so much..iam getting nervous.. I usually use chrome and abit of surfing... Any advice to reduce the heat?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 7, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys my nexus 4 is heating near the camera so much..iam getting nervous.. I usually use chrome and abit of surfing... Any advice to reduce the heat?



Its normal. Also use other browser. Chrome makes phone mad & hot. Same used to happen to my gs3 and now N4. M using ucweb now.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys my nexus 4 is heating near the camera so much..iam getting nervous.. I usually use chrome and abit of surfing... Any advice to reduce the heat?



I hope u r not using it while charging...


----------



## RohanM (Jun 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I hope u r not using it while charging...



Heating near the N4 camera is known. Its totally normal.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2013)

I tried the battery test...the device started heating up...got scared and stopped the test.... :/

*Antutu v3.3 - 16228*


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I tried the battery test...the device started heating up...got scared and stopped the test.... :/
> 
> *Antutu v3.3 - 16228*



It is because the test check the phone at the intense level. CPU usage at full level, temperature will be around 48*C. It's okay, don't stop it, keep aside and share.
Your Antutu v3.3 is quite low I just checked mine, it is 17629. (stock)


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 8, 2013)

So shall I use opera browser? And discard chrome browser? And any other changes to make?
Thanks


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> So shall I use opera browser? And discard chrome browser? And any other changes to make?
> Thanks



You cannot uninstall chrome in Nexus 4. I suggest you to use chrome beta. It's faster and more responsive.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 8, 2013)

rider said:


> You cannot uninstall chrome in Nexus 4. I suggest you to use chrome beta. It's faster and more responsive.


Root it and thrash  apk 
Doesn't sounds difficult and rooting Nexus is super easy


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2013)

rider said:


> It is because the test check the phone at the intense level. CPU usage at full level, temperature will be around 48*C. It's okay, don't stop it, keep aside and share.
> Your Antutu v3.3 is quite low I just checked mine, it is 17629. (stock)



yea...I did the battery test...it came to 228 something

mine too is on stock...how come yours so high??? Maybe coz miy Avast antivirus is always running in the background.. :/


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

abhidev said:


> yea...I did the battery test...it came to 228 something
> 
> mine too is on stock...how come yours so high??? Maybe coz miy Avast antivirus is always running in the background.. :/



Don't keep any anti-virus on your phone until you surf unknown websites on your phone.



pratyush997 said:


> Root it and thrash  apk
> Doesn't sounds difficult and rooting Nexus is super easy



You know what is more easy. Pick up the phone and throw it on the hard floor. 
I know rooting, unlocking is easy in Nexus 4 but it's still doing at your own risk. One wrong step can brick the phone.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys Wifi in my nexus 4 is so slow...I have tried changing channels and of no use..Speed of my wifi is 2.5 Mbps..Even though Iam getting slow internet.. 
Any suggestion?
;
Thanks


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't keep any anti-virus on your phone until you surf unknown websites on your phone.


tried shutting down all the processes...still the same...well I have many apps and games installed and less space available...maybe that could be the reason.

Avast also lets me track the phone


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 9, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't keep any anti-virus on your phone until you surf unknown websites on your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really .. there are soooo many tool-kits out there with which at a single click you can rot or unroot the phone.. not codes or anything necessary


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi friends,
I am considering HTC one and nexus 4. Price difference is really huge.
Only worry is that there are several reports of nexus screen cracking on its own (without any damage)--? due to heating up issues.
Is it true or really worrisome?
I am getting in Solapur at LG shop @ Rs 26k.
**I s price ok?
**Is so called screen cracking issue is true?
****Should i get it or not??


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2013)

joshiks7 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am considering HTC one and nexus 4. Price difference is really huge.
> Only worry is that there are several reports of nexus screen cracking on its own (without any damage)--? due to heating up issues.
> Is it true or really worrisome?
> ...



No absolutely not that kinda issue in Nexus 4. Me and many of my relatives and friends have Nexus 4. There is nothing like cracks due to heating. But the phone might crack when it fall on the hard floor because of glass unibody. I suggest you to go with Nexus 4 and save money.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Heard some rumors that people preordered the Nexus 4 from Flipkart and their ETA was somewhere in last week of September. Is that true???


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 9, 2013)

rider said:


> No absolutely not that kinda issue in Nexus 4. Me and many of my relatives and friends have Nexus 4. There is nothing like cracks due to heating. But the phone might crack when it fall on the hard floor because of glass unibody. I suggest you to go with Nexus 4 and save money.


Hi,
Thanks a lot


----------



## quagmire (Jun 10, 2013)

Brand New LG Nexus 4 E960 *8GB* | 1 Yr. Seller Warranty for Rs. 20,857.00

Isn't that a great deal for 8GB..


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Brand New LG Nexus 4 E960 *8GB* | 1 Yr. Seller Warranty for Rs. 20,857.00
> 
> Isn't that a great deal for 8GB..



Yea it's a great deal for the person who only wants to keep only apps in the phone. User available memory is just 5.33GB.


----------



## bzharsha (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi 
Guys need help.....
Need a phone with a budget around 25k.... Looking at the nexus 4 and Xperia SP..
N4 is out of stock on flipkart.. I dealer in my town says 27500 with bill and 24500 without...
Is it reasonable enough?? Or should I wait till flipkart or Google launch it?? (Via Play Store)?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 11, 2013)

^ N4 - Don't spend a single penny above 26K. Just wait n get it from FK, else if u head to b'lore or any other metro get it from there.

With the additional 1.5k u can get a very good case. And don't get anything w/o warranty.


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

bzharsha said:


> Hi
> Guys need help.....
> Need a phone with a budget around 25k.... Looking at the nexus 4 and Xperia SP..
> N4 is out of stock on flipkart.. I dealer in my town says 27500 with bill and 24500 without...
> ...



Simply get it from *www.infibeam.com/mobiles/lg-google-nexus-4-e960/P-E-M-LG-E965-z.html They are very reliable, don't worry. It will cost you 24,990 INR  by applying coupon *MONSOON5*


----------



## p!e (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all, 

I got my Nexus 4 this weekend  and it is awesome .

I want to purchase a case and matte screen protector for the same. Can anyone suggest good covers/Matte screen protector for the Nexus 4.


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2013)

p!e said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my Nexus 4 this weekend  and it is awesome .
> 
> I want to purchase a case and matte screen protector for the same. Can anyone suggest good covers/Matte screen protector for the Nexus 4.



I suggest to get a matte finish screen protector. It will kill the beauty of the smooth butter skin that is all around the edges. Keep the phone normal. It has gorilla glass 3 coating. Only avoid it with sand particles.
If you still want a protector get this one. matte.anti glare Screen Protector Scratch Guard LG Google Nexus 4 E960 | eBay
I used it for 15 days on my phone.


----------



## p!e (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ thanks for you reply. 

And regarding Flip case covers. Do we have availability here in India. I cannot find one on flipkart. 
There are some which are mentioned as comming soon.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2013)

p!e said:


> ^^ thanks for you reply.
> 
> And regarding Flip case covers. Do we have availability here in India. I cannot find one on flipkart.
> There are some which are mentioned as comming soon.



flip nexus 4 | eBay

I recommend you to get Amzer Hard Case. The phone is protected and well gripped by that.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 12, 2013)

Doesn't it make the phone heavy?


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Doesn't it make the phone heavy?



Negligible difference in weight by Amzer hard cover.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 14, 2013)

Guya I got sms from snapdeal with a coupon that is flat 500 off on any purchase above 999/- so please suggest what should i buy? A headset or a case? 

Thinking of headsets as I am already having s line tpu case. Plz suggest headsets upto 1.2k


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

Nexus 4 selling at 27k on snapdeal !!!


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Nexus 4 selling at 27k on snapdeal !!!



This
SoundMagic PL21 - Buy Online @ Rs./- | Snapdeal


----------



## RohanM (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ ur SAMSUNG GALAXY S ADVANCE : DEAD  is still DEAD ?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 16, 2013)

MY FAV-
Rearth Ringke Fusion Case for the Google Nexus 4 :: MobileFun India
shows the amazing backside  of the nexus as well as protecting it..


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ ur SAMSUNG GALAXY S ADVANCE : DEAD  is still DEAD ?



Me too lazy to update my sigi


----------



## doom (Jun 17, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> MY FAV-
> Rearth Ringke Fusion Case for the Google Nexus 4 :: MobileFun India
> shows the amazing backside  of the nexus as well as protecting it..



Their shipping charges are way too much and I cant pay using a card, any other place to buy this cover?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 17, 2013)

Try with ebay, I got one from there.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes. I also bought from eBay


----------



## Droid_Z (Jun 18, 2013)

It's back in stock on Flipkart.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 20, 2013)

And out of stock again :/


----------



## rohit3221 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys...I am a dv6-6121tx user...I recently purchased Google nexus 4...and I am searching for a good pair of handsfree earphones (the one with the mic and a button as well)
I usually like to use my phone's earphones in my laptop as well....So any Nexus user, who is using a great piece of handsfree with nexus, can tell me which one would be compatible for both nexus as well as my laptop.
P.S. you guys must be knowing that there are very few headphones which are compatible with dv6 series.

@arsenalfan001...I see you also have a dv6 laptop...can you tell me which earphones are best ?


----------



## dan4u (Jun 20, 2013)

What do you mean by "very few headphones are compatible with dv6'


----------



## deathblade (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought lg nexus 4 16GB white ...loving it\m/!


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 21, 2013)

I also bought a Nexus 4 White . But no Wifi.... Is it possible to use PC net on nexus4?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2013)

where to buy this? D:
locally - out of stock, flipkart - out of stock

*BACK IN STOCK AT FLIPKART!!*

will this case do fine?
*www.flipkart.com/amzer-95473-soft-gel-tpu-gloss-skin-case-lg-nexus-4-e960/p/itmdggj9f9e6c8xf?pid=ACCDGGJ46FDMGNYB&ref=456bbf9b-9660-4fff-80c7-68786f5dbf43


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 21, 2013)

*www.ebay.in/itm/251248184117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 
I have this


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where to buy this? D:
> locally - out of stock, flipkart - out of stock
> 
> *BACK IN STOCK AT FLIPKART!!*
> ...



Check this case: Ebay link


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 22, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where to buy this? D:
> locally - out of stock, flipkart - out of stock
> 
> *BACK IN STOCK AT FLIPKART!!*
> ...



Hi bro how are u 

Ringkle Fusion is the best if u want to show the back bling 
btw i got this Capdase Karapase Jacket Finne DS Case for LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - Clear | eBay

any one else ordered from flipkart i ordered on 20th product was in stock but after ordering they extended the delivery date from 24th to 30th


----------



## RohanM (Jun 23, 2013)

*Price drop: Google Nexus 4 at Rs. 24999*

Price drop: Google Nexus 4 at R 24999, Micromax Canvas HD at R 12599 - daily.bhaskar.com


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Check this case: Ebay link



ordered it, thanks for link.



mithun_mrg said:


> Hi bro how are u
> 
> Ringkle Fusion is the best if u want to show the back bling
> btw i got this Capdase Karapase Jacket Finne DS Case for LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - Clear | eBay
> ...



fine mate, u tell?
ordered ringke fusion.

what is ur seller name on flipkart? matrixinnovation or wsretail. i am expected to recieve it today. mine is ws retail.
ws retail seem to have shorter deliver time as per nexus 4 page on flipkart.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello! Since I have an important exam in 2 Weeks I cant read all 31 pages of this thread! Someone (preferably an active member on this thread and owns a Nexus 4 himself) help me please?
I was planning to get the Nexus 4 for my dad and had a few questions about it:
1. Hows *LG's After Sales Service*/warranty in India? If anything goes wrong are they prompt in the whole process?
2. Has anyone encountered and problems in the phone yet? Some *common problems that I should look out for* maybe?
3. Today, Flipkart has this offer going on where I can get the* S3 for 26K* as well. Is the* Nexus 4 still a more practical option*? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2013)

Ws retail they gave the Tracking ID on Friday but still its not updated unable to track online as per their CC they shipped on 22nd


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2013)

mithun_mrg said:


> Ws retail they gave the Tracking ID on Friday but still its not updated unable to track online as per their CC they shipped on 22nd



I was also planning to give order for Nexus 4 at Flipkart but reading your reviews, I'm going to check locally first. How about Snapdeal ??

Any good case for <500 Rs ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2013)

mithun_mrg said:


> Ws retail they gave the Tracking ID on Friday but still its not updated unable to track online as per their CC they shipped on 22nd



mine was shipped on 21st but it hasn't been updated since 22nd.

Saturday, 22nd Jun

09:02 pm Amritsar
In Transit To Amritsar Hub
12:33 pm New Delhi
Received At Rangpuri Sort Facility

Friday, 21st Jun

09:21 pm New Delhi
In Transit To Rangpuri Sort Facility 
07:54 pm Kolkata
Received At Kolkata Sort Facility
07:09 pm Kolkata
In Transit To Kolkata Sort Facility

maybe due to a Sunday in between?
they say details may take 24 hours to update.

patience tips?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I was also planning to give order for Nexus 4 at Flipkart but reading your reviews, I'm going to check locally first. How about Snapdeal ??
> 
> Any good case for <500 Rs ?



Try infibeam u can get 1K discount u can have a look at  the capdase case i posted earlier included is a screen protector


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2013)

got my phone..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> got my phone..



congrats bro the courier co. F%%%%d mine waiting for their response


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> got my phone..



Congrats man!!! Cost??


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone bought a white Nexus 4???


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 25, 2013)

A Friend of mine


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2013)

mithun_mrg said:


> congrats bro the courier co. F%%%%d mine waiting for their response



thanks mate.
ekart logistics right??



abhidev said:


> Congrats man!!! Cost??



thanks bro. 25990.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2013)

Ordered mine today at a local shop for 25.5k......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2013)

btw u people got sim ejection tool? i didnt receive it although it says on packaging. had to use a pin!



anupam_pb said:


> Ordered mine today at a local shop for 25.5k......



congo


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 26, 2013)

.... Someone answer my question please?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks mate.
> ekart logistics right??
> 
> 
> ...


no Bluedart




anupam_pb said:


> Ordered mine today at a local shop for 25.5k......



Congrats

Imo the Sim ejection tool is a part of package only thing not included are Handsfree was your pack sealed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2013)

pics - 
nexus 4 - Imgur



mithun_mrg said:


> Imo the Sim ejection tool is a part of package only thing not included are Handsfree was your pack sealed



ya it was sealed. shall i contact flipkart or leave it, can use a pin. what say?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> pics -
> nexus 4 - Imgur
> 
> 
> ...



let others confirm then contact they might give a credit i got once 1.5K for a missing HDMI cable from GPU


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Hello! Since I have an important exam in 2 Weeks I cant read all 31 pages of this thread! Someone (preferably an active member on this thread and owns a Nexus 4 himself) help me please?
> I was planning to get the Nexus 4 for my dad and had a few questions about it:
> 1. Hows *LG's After Sales Service*/warranty in India? If anything goes wrong are they prompt in the whole process?
> 2. Has anyone encountered and problems in the phone yet? Some *common problems that I should look out for* maybe?
> ...



1. Never been to service centre of LG, but its good, not upto level of Nokia maybe, but still better than MMX, Lava, etc
2. Never heard of any common issues during my research
3. Yes, because it has better processor, more RAM, fast Android updates. S3's advantages are better camera, AMOLED screen(i like it), also better battery life(not great difference though)

If its for ur dad, I suppose he just needs phone for basic usage. I think S3 maybe a better option. You can also check One X+ & ZR. *Xperia ZR *has same specs as that of Nexus 4 + water resistance.(slower updates though & 4k costlier)

ZR maybe a better option for ur dad, unless u are planning to play with his phone


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 26, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Hello! Since I have an important exam in 2 Weeks I cant read all 31 pages of this thread! Someone (preferably an active member on this thread and owns a Nexus 4 himself) help me please?
> I was planning to get the Nexus 4 for my dad and had a few questions about it:
> 1. Hows *LG's After Sales Service*/warranty in India? If anything goes wrong are they prompt in the whole process?
> 2. Has anyone encountered and problems in the phone yet? Some *common problems that I should look out for* maybe?
> ...



2. I had an issue with my Nexus 4 on day #4. I was not able to record video, the button didnt respond. Restart fixed it - but after few hours the same issue. And the Camera app stopped working on day 5. 

1. I took it to the service center(I have never been to any service center before) - they rep was very friendly and he said it seems to be a sw pbm, he reinstalled the OS. Took about an hour, NO ISSUES till now.

In my friend's Nex sometimes the bluetooth can't be switched on how hard u slide, it will go to off button- once u restart the phone - the bluetooth will be ON. Just look out for them - these are random pbm - u wnt find it at first. Most probably u wont have any issues at all.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> A Friend of mine



is it available in India??


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> is it available in India??



Yep - Check Univercell . Think it's even available in EBAY.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2013)

i am able to receive calls, but not able to make one, also cant use data. i have airtel connection. there are grey full bars on top. any idea?


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i am able to receive calls, but not able to make one, also cant use data. i have airtel connection. there are grey full bars on top. any idea?



*Settings *- *More *- *Mobile Networks* - *Mobile Operators *- It will search for a while - Choose *Airtel/IND Airtel *From the List.

Select *Access Point Names* - There will be list a APN - Select the one with *airtelgprs.com*.

Try this else Restart and do the same.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> *Settings *- *More *- *Mobile Networks* - *Mobile Operators *- It will search for a while - Choose *Airtel/IND Airtel *From the List.
> 
> Select *Access Point Names* - There will be list a APN - Select the one with *airtelgprs.com*.
> 
> Try this else Restart and do the same.



when i tried choosing operators earlier i saw a list, but now 'error while searching networks'

now i see a list, choose 'airtel', airtelgprs.com was already selected. still the issue persists

update - 

now i can use gprs, and bars are blue again with e in front.
but no outgoing and messaging. only incoming...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> when i tried choosing operators earlier i saw a list, but now 'error while searching networks'
> 
> now i see a list, choose 'airtel', airtelgprs.com was already selected. still the issue persists
> 
> ...



Check validity & balance of ur Airtel SIM 
Check ur SIM with other phone too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Check validity & balance of ur Airtel SIM
> Check ur SIM with other phone too



it has balance  i can type a ussd code and it works.
i restarted the phone, could make a call. now again no calls. 

update - after restarting there is e in front of grey bars, i cant receive data though, internet not working again


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2013)

Try ur SIM in some other phone

From where did u get *Rearth Ringke Fusion* ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 26, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Try ur SIM in some other phone
> 
> From where did u get *Rearth Ringke Fusion* ?



Check the previous page, I have posted ebay link from where I purchased.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2013)

Hmm.... but 1.5k is a lot of money for me, now, can't afford that much now ...... my budget is max 0.5k , so I'll get some case for now & buy that one after 2-3months

Buying this one for now
ncase PFBC-8103BK Back Cover for LG E960 Nexus 4 (BLACK)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2013)

i reset the phone and problem is gone. i can make calls now.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2013)

now so many Nexus 4 users


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> now so many Nexus 4 users



loving it 

received my case yesterday. will post pics later. 
cardboard packaging by rearth.
case is good. and phone feels sturdy with it. its got covers for buttons too.


----------



## RohanM (Jun 27, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> 2. I had an issue with my Nexus 4 on day #4. I was not able to record video, the button didnt respond. Restart fixed it - but after few hours the same issue. And the Camera app stopped working on day 5.
> 
> 1. I took it to the service center(I have never been to any service center before) - they rep was very friendly and he said it seems to be a sw pbm, he reinstalled the OS. Took about an hour, NO ISSUES till now.
> 
> In my friend's Nex sometimes the bluetooth can't be switched on how hard u slide, it will go to off button- once u restart the phone - the bluetooth will be ON. Just look out for them - these are random pbm - u wnt find it at first. Most probably u wont have any issues at all.



2 days ago I also faced same issue of the video call button not responding. rebooted & issue solved, till not the issue not reoccurred. asked on xda they said it's issue of 4.2.2 !!
I also faced issue like gallery shows only gray tiles instead of thumbnails & if u open it a big dark gray tile.. wtf 
same happen in photo mode & it gives errors cam app stop working, if forced to open cam app for 3-4 times through errors like "cant connect to camera" 
lets see if it reoccurs again will reset the device [ any way I have to reset it o unlock te bootloader.]



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ya it was sealed. shall i contact flipkart or leave it, can use a pin. what say?


yup the sim ejection tool in included in the box. contact FK & Fcuk them.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> pics -
> nexus 4 - Imgur



Here are my N4's pics. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/174404-my-nexus-4-unboxing.html


----------



## webgenius (Jun 27, 2013)

Ordered Nexus4 black 16GB and it'll be delivered today. Have ordered GadgetShieldz Maximum protection guard for the front, back and sides.

Any other accessory required to keep this phone in good condition?

I'm currently using Airtel normal sized SIM. Will Airtel provide a new micro SIM for this phone, or will they use the SIM cutter to cut it into micro SIM size?
I saw a thread in XDA where a guy faced heating issues in Nexus 4 due to cutting the SIM using SIM cutter, although theoratically it is stupid thinking.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jun 27, 2013)

just purchased my nexus 4 loving it from the he word go


----------



## Sudh4r (Jun 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Ordered Nexus4 black 16GB and it'll be delivered today. Have ordered GadgetShieldz Maximum protection guard for the front, back and sides.
> 
> Any other accessory required to keep this phone in good condition?
> 
> ...



Airtel will provide u a MICRO SIM. For me the LG Store Guys had SIM Cutter, they did the JOB  




RohanM said:


> 2 days ago I also faced same issue of the video call button not responding. rebooted & issue solved, till not the issue not reoccurred. asked on xda they said it's issue of 4.2.2 !!
> I also faced issue like gallery shows only gray tiles instead of thumbnails & if u open it a big dark gray tile.. wtf
> same happen in photo mode & it gives errors cam app stop working, if forced to open cam app for 3-4 times through errors like "cant connect to camera"
> lets see if it reoccurs again will reset the device [ any way I have to reset it o unlock te bootloader.]



Even I did a reset, no luck in my case. Then oly I made a visit to the Service Center.


----------



## webgenius (Jun 27, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Airtel will provide u a MICRO SIM. For me the LG Store Guys had SIM Cutter, they did the JOB



So will the normal Sirtel SIM stop working after they activate the new micro SIM? Any idea how long it might take for the activation?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> So will the normal Sirtel SIM stop working after they activate the new micro SIM? Any idea how long it might take for the activation?



just get ur current sim cut by a cutter that will also work very fine.
I have used my 3 years old docomo sim in gs3 & later in N4, now ported to idea & idea showroom guy give me new idea sim which was normal size so he cut it using cutter & now m using that.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2013)

I cut my sim by myself... couldn't wait for a single moment


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 27, 2013)

A new camera app is found in the GE edition phone.
Check *Here*


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 28, 2013)

BootAnimation  Full HD /  HD

New Live Wallpaper Here


----------



## RohanM (Jun 28, 2013)

^^ just saw this on gsmarena - cool boot animation & wallpaper. [ not tried boot animation as my phone is not rooted yet]


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 28, 2013)

I am using Both !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2013)

rearth ringke fusion pics - 
ringke fusion - Imgur



RohanM said:


> yup the sim ejection tool in included in the box. contact FK & Fcuk them



i contacted them. they said, if i am unable to find any such pin in any local store they will send a new mobile.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2013)

guys do u hear a buzz sometimes within calls??


----------



## RohanM (Jun 29, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys do u hear a buzz sometimes within calls??



I faced this issue when I was using DoCoMo but now ported to idea since then never faced that buzzing issue.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2013)

^hmm

btw got a sim ejection tool for free locally XD

guys, which screen guard are u using, default or some other?


----------



## RohanM (Jun 30, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^hmm
> 
> btw got a sim ejection tool for free locally XD
> 
> guys, which screen guard are u using, default or some other?



But there is something fisshy that why u did not receive sim ejection tool ?? did ur box was tampered ??

I am still using stock screen guard.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2013)

RohanM said:


> But there is something fisshy that why u did not receive sim ejection tool ?? did ur box was tampered ??
> 
> I am still using stock screen guard.



no it wasn't tampered. was in perfect condition and sealed. maybe some mistake by lg during packaging?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 1, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no it wasn't tampered. was in perfect condition and sealed. maybe some mistake by lg during packaging?



But that's strange.. Do check that is it a refurbished model or what ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> But that's strange.. Do check that is it a refurbished model or what ??



how to check that?


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Look for the Serial Number and key in here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Look for the Serial Number and key in here.



in here?
didnt get u.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 1, 2013)

Kindly post your Serial Number.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 1, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Kindly post your Serial Number.


share the checking link please


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh
> 
> serial


Delete the post ASAP.. You can be trolled!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2013)

Got my Nexus 4 today, loving it....


----------



## webgenius (Jul 1, 2013)

Enjoying my Nexus4. Seen a couple of issues though:
1) Connection to BT headset is not consistent. Connectes sometimes, and sometimes doesn't connect for incoming/outgoing calls.
2) No "Charge only" option when connected to PC USB port for charging. Always mounts as a media device (MTP). HTC devices have the "Charge only" option where the device gets charged, but doesn't mount as a media device.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2013)

OK guys I really need some help.

Remember I've bad internet connection, so downloads don't complete in my area.... So can't download from Play Store

Since there is no file manager in N4, i can't access any apks available in storage. So how to install the apk of ES File manager ?

For non-Nexus users, stock ROM doesn't support receiving of apks via bluetooth

Sent apk from laptop to N4 via WiFi using Connectify


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 1, 2013)

^ Bad internet connection is that in ur mobile alone or even in ur PC/LAP ?

Yeah u got that. I was going to recommend it


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Bad internet connection is that in ur mobile alone or even in ur PC/LAP ?
> 
> Yeah u got that. I was going to recommend it



Bad internet connection in my area in every network (SIM & even BSNL's Broadband)


----------



## webgenius (Jul 3, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Enjoying my Nexus4. Seen a couple of issues though:
> 1) Connection to BT headset is not consistent. Connectes sometimes, and sometimes doesn't connect for incoming/outgoing calls.
> 2) No "Charge only" option when connected to PC USB port for charging. Always mounts as a media device (MTP). HTC devices have the "Charge only" option where the device gets charged, but doesn't mount as a media device.



Any solution to the above issues?


----------



## josin (Jul 3, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK guys I really need some help.
> 
> Remember I've bad internet connection, so downloads don't complete in my area.... So can't download from Play Store
> 
> ...


 Get a 3G sim/connection for a day; as this will be easier than pushing an apk through adb. Nexus can receive apk files via Bluetooth; but it requires Bluetooth file transfer.apk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Any solution to the above issues?



Solution to second issue:
Some ROMs support Fast charge feature, which is the charge only feature that u want



josin said:


> Get a 3G sim/connection for a day; as this will be easier than pushing an apk through adb. Nexus can receive apk files via Bluetooth; but it requires Bluetooth file transfer.apk



Internet really sucks here............ moreover in no Airtel 3G, also BSNL 3G gives speeds of 30-50KBps during 1-5 am(or 6am sometimes). Other time, sometime it will work, sometime it won't.........


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2013)

Got my Nexus 4 yesterday, It is truly a beast. Some of the thing I would like to ask here. How to zoom in/out while taking a pic? 
I also noticed that when we pull the notification window with 2 fingers, there is no GPS tab. And when we click on the wifi tab, it opens the wifi settings instead of just switching on the Wifi. Not anything major, but still feels awkward.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 4, 2013)

^ Inorder to ZOOM  - Join ur thumb and index finger together and keep it in the center of the screen and move ur fingers outward/inward to ZOOM out/in.

Hold the Icons(WiFi/BlueTooth) for 1-2 secs they will be turned ON.


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Inorder to ZOOM  - Join ur thumb and index finger together and keep it in the center of the screen and move ur fingers outward/inward to ZOOM out/in.
> 
> Hold the Icons(WiFi/BlueTooth) for 1-2 secs they will be turned ON.



Ah thank you, you mean pinch zoom? And how to sync my phone contacts with FB? Is there a notification light or something to know when the phone's battery is full?


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 4, 2013)

^ Yes Pinch n Zoom .

FB - Try This  Setttings --> Accounts --> Select Facebook -->Select the Sync Options. 

For the LED Notification Check this app - LIGHT FLOW


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

doom said:


> I also noticed that when we pull the notification window with 2 fingers, there is no GPS tab. And when we click on the wifi tab, it opens the wifi settings instead of just switching on the Wifi. Not anything major, but still feels awkward.


Install any custom ROM, u will get toggles at notification bar & long press to enter its settings......... Also custom ROM will give u option of selecting/deselcting toggles u want, rearrange their order & many more other features


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Yes Pinch n Zoom .
> 
> FB - Try This  Setttings --> Accounts --> Select Facebook -->Select the Sync Options.



I have done this but nothing happens. I installed truecaller and using a tab named social or something I can sync my phone contacts with FB but it is done manually.



anupam_pb said:


> Install any custom ROM, u will get toggles at notification bar & long press to enter its settings......... Also custom ROM will give u option of selecting/deselcting toggles u want, rearrange their order & many more other features



Am not that keen to root my new N4 yet.



Sudh4r said:


> For the LED Notification Check this app - LIGHT FLOW



There seems to be no LED light so i dont think this app would work. Btw how to figure out the battery is full, I dont want to keep checking every hour or so.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 4, 2013)

Doom there is a LED in the N4. Settings - Display - Pulse Notification - Check it.


----------



## doom (Jul 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Doom there is a LED in the N4. Settings - Display - Pulse Notification - Check it.



Hmm just checked, the option is checked. But when I put the phone on charging, cant see any light. The LED is at the bottom of the phone right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

Ya, its at centre of bottom region. While charging LED doesn't glow. It will blink when u have have unread notification(which u got when ur phone was locked) & ur phone must be in locked state.......


----------



## doom (Jul 5, 2013)

It sucks not being able to see a notification light while charging. Downloading lighflow, thanks Sudh4r

Does anyone know the reason why the led light is not showing while charging. I did the appropriate setting and even tried the demo when it says to lock your phone. I can see the LED blinking at that time.

Edit- I by mistake activated the sleep mode and the time was set from 12 am-6 am so I couldn't see any notification because of it.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ By default N4 will not show any notificatios light for charging & missed calls. for sms it lights up a white led.
Use light flow, it's fantastic.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have two issues:

1. Require frequent chrging, battery life is poor compare to my Iphone 4. Is there anyway i can improve some what.

2. My wife like to change ring from given sound to some song from music app. is there anyway we can do tht.

regards,
chintan


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> 2. My wife like to change ring from given sound to some song from music app. is there anyway we can do tht.



connect it to pc in MTP mode and put ur desired song into -
Nexus 4 > Internal Storage > Ringtones


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> I have two issues:
> 
> 1. Require frequent chrging, battery life is poor compare to my Iphone 4. Is there anyway i can improve some what.
> 
> ...



1. I don't think battery life is poor. It easily lasts a day, which can be considered average for Android. Optimus G has better battery life though. Acc. to GSM Arena, N4 has endurance rating of 32h vs Optimus G has 45h. Screen on time is 5hr+. I don't feel lesser battery life after upgrading from S2 (endu. rating of 40hr).

You can try Greenify app for improving battery life, custom kernels & custom ROMs will also help. Underclocking the processor *might* help a bit 

Charging from 5% to 100% takes 3 hrs, which is long though. I charge my phone everyday morning


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 2. connect it to pc in MTP mode and put ur desired song into -
> Nexus 4 > Internal Storage > Ringtones


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2013)

battery life depends on your type of usage a lot.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> connect it to pc in MTP mode and put ur desired song into -
> Nexus 4 > Internal Storage > Ringtones



Thanks its working


----------



## RohanM (Jul 7, 2013)

Check my battery now. *EVERYTHING ON STOCK NO ROOT*.
4 hours + SOT 



>





>


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 8, 2013)

where 2 buy N4 in mumbai west region ....cheapest !!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Check my battery now. *EVERYTHING ON STOCK NO ROOT*.
> 4 hours + SOT



You have charged it twice my friend & don't say what u said at xda ...... about charging for just a couple of mins. In couple of mins, our phone won't charge up to 70% from 50% (approx)


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

Where did u see 50% or 70% mate? why would I lie. I am not gonna get any award for showing SOT here ...


----------



## Droid_Z (Jul 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Where did u see 50% or 70% mate? why would I lie. I am not gonna get any *award for showing SOT* here ...



haha nice one mate...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Where did u see 50% or 70% mate? why would I lie. I am not gonna get any award for showing SOT here ...



Others...... see this


----------



## Droid_Z (Jul 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Others...... see this
> View attachment 11263



hmm, But still I would say that it's pretty darn good for Not root & stock user. 
I read his xda post, He might have connected to PC for more than 15-20 mins for copying that content.. & forgot that he connected for long time.. 

@Rohan - Are you using any battery saver app ?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

Droid_Z said:


> hmm, But still I would say that it's pretty darn good for Not root & stock user.
> I read his xda post, He might have connected to PC for more than 15-20 mins for copying that content.. & forgot that he connected for long time..
> 
> @Rohan - Are you using any battery saver app ?



I am using Snapdragon Battery Guru.. 
Ya I might have connected it for more than 10-15 mins cause was playing game on PC COD 7 - while playing games time just flies.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Check my battery now. *EVERYTHING ON STOCK NO ROOT*.
> 4 hours + SOT



also you didn't have data or wifi enabled, what use of 4hr+ sot without data enabled??


----------



## RohanM (Jul 8, 2013)

dan4u said:


> also you didn't have data or wifi enabled, what use of 4hr+ sot without data enabled??



I never use wifi cause don't have any hotspot nearby, My data was enabled [2G ] but I disabled it when battery reached 15% & then taken screenshots & put phone on charging.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Check my Nexus 4's battery life........... purely stock, no rooting, no battery saver app......... When the screen was on, most of the time I used phone for browsing net via WiFi(Facebook, Whatsapp, Chrome, Currents), no gaming, watched few videos..........




Phone was in automatic brightness


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Check my Nexus 4's battery life........... purely stock, no rooting, no battery saver app......... When the screen was on, most of the time I used phone for browsing net via WiFi(Facebook, Whatsapp, Chrome, Currents), no gaming, watched few videos..........
> View attachment 11291
> View attachment 11292
> View attachment 11293



Wow dude, that is really amazing! I get really pissed off when I see people complain about low battery life of N4 without any substantial proof. Guess need to redirect to your links to prove that N4 battery is good enough.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Some people will still feel it as low due to low screen on time.........never got 2 days of battery backup with my S2 because even when phone is idle, battery drains upto 8% (i was not using AOSP/AOKP ROM, just a official 4.1 based custom ROM)

BTW my phone was on auto brightness

Some people will still feel it as low due to low screen on time.........never got 2 days of battery backup with my S2 because even when phone is idle, battery drains upto 8% (i was not using AOSP/AOKP ROM, just a official 4.1 based custom ROM)

BTW my phone was on auto brightness


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Wow dude, that is really amazing! I get really pissed off when I see people complain about low battery life of N4 without any substantial proof. Guess need to redirect to your links to prove that N4 battery is good enough.



Dude It was on wifi not 3g or 2g, you could easily get 4hrs+ on WiFi.....


----------



## josin (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys any one using CARBON ROM
1.is it stable enough for daily use?
2. Are there any issues when switching back to stock from carbon?
3. Hows its battery longevity?
4. Should i stay with default kernel of carbon or use some other like Franco?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Today I just turned my phone off(for restarting it, i do it once every 2-3 days), after that it wont turn on, connected it to charger, but no charging icon. No red light too(red light of death issue). 

If this happens to anyone else, do this:
- Press vol up, vol down & power button simultaneously for about 1 min.
- Then leave these buttons & connect it to the charger provided with Nexus 4(Its a 5V ~ 1.2A charger whereas samsung has 5V ~ 0.7A, so its important). Turn on the charger 
- Then u must see the charging icon. Now turn on the phone normally

"Jan hit me jaari"


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys hope few are using Battery Guru, is that really saving the battery ? Well I dloaded it a week before and it studied for 4 days. I don't see any improvement, myself and my frnd(who also owns a N4+battery guru) think the battery is draining faster now and it takes more time to charge. Any suggestions?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ well ya it takes ages to charge phone but that's nothing to do with battery guru !! I am using it & there is a surely difference in battery life.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

what is the standby time of N4 when fully charged?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)

Use Greenify!
Best battery saving app available.



anupam_pb said:


> Today I just turned my phone off(for restarting it, i do it once every 2-3 days), after that it wont turn on, connected it to charger, but no charging icon. No red light too(red light of death issue).
> 
> If this happens to anyone else, do this:
> - Press vol up, vol down & power button simultaneously for about 1 min.
> ...



Thanks man



josin said:


> Guys any one using CARBON ROM
> 1.is it stable enough for daily use?
> 2. Are there any issues when switching back to stock from carbon?
> 3. Hows its battery longevity?
> 4. Should i stay with default kernel of carbon or use some other like Franco?



We already have the best possible ROM out there. Why to use another ROM?
I understand the need to use a custom kernel, but why a ROM for the Nexus?
Am I missing something?


----------



## doom (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello guys
I've been facing two problems. First of all none of my contacts are syncing with Facebook nor my calendar despite having enabled it in the settings. And secondly my Bluetooth doesn't open when I click it from my notification bar or the Bluetooth menu. When I move the button to "on", it automatically moves back to "off". Is anyone having the same issue? Any solutions?

Ps- I just charged my phone 3 hrs back and the battery has dropped to 75%
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 11, 2013)

The Bluetooth issues is common I saw in my friends N4, reboot will fix it for the time being. Don't know what causes this. @ areanalfan Greenify it needs root rite. One simple QN if I root will I still be able to receive updates?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> The Bluetooth issues is common I saw in my friends N4, reboot will fix it for the time being. Don't know what causes this. @ areanalfan Greenify it needs root rite. One simple QN if I root will I still be able to receive updates?



Afaik, if you are on Stock Kernel and recovery, you will be able to receive updates.
Please keep in mind that rooting and unlocking bootloader is not a one way process - it takes max 5 minutes to relock and un-root. There are many toolkits available for the same. You can check XDA for them.


----------



## doom (Jul 12, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> The Bluetooth issues is common I saw in my friends N4, reboot will fix it for the time being. Don't know what causes this.



You are correct, reboot fixes the problem. Is this a issue with n4 or android?


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay. I'll check sort of occupied now.




doom said:


> You are correct, reboot fixes the problem. Is this a issue with n4 or android?



Well No Idea DOOM, if it's with Android I'm Glad


----------



## doom (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it in all N4s or only some, in that case, I can go to the service center.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 12, 2013)

Check with the service center - I saw that issue in a couple of devices. And I have not heard abt this issue from any of the other forum members.

And guys I found the reason why my chrome reloaded,few games/app didn't respond/worked as expected, the DEVELOPER OPTIONS was ENABLED,saw somewhere to turn off the DEVELOPER OPTION [it was like the LIMITLESS MOVIE ]. Now everything is working fine.

- Chrome does not relaod .
- RF 2013 is working fine 
- Easy battery saver is switching to Intillegent mode.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2013)

doom said:


> You are correct, reboot fixes the problem. Is this a issue with n4 or android?



I have faced this too n yes reboot resolved the problem


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone tried using NFC....I tried it with S3 and it failed but worked with other Nexus 4


----------



## doom (Jul 13, 2013)

IMO NFC only works with nexus devices though I may be wrong.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2013)

I used NFC to receive files from S4..........


----------



## RohanM (Jul 14, 2013)

N4 is now for* Rs. 24699*

Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 Black Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


----------



## doom (Jul 14, 2013)

RohanM said:


> N4 is now for* Rs. 24699*
> 
> Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 Black Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com



Ah damn ..I bought my phone about a week back. BTW I'm facing one more problem with the N4 that the WiFi signal is very low. I'm sitting in another room and the signal is 1 out 4. Whereas my iPod, previous phone and my laptop the signal is almost full.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 14, 2013)

^^ it's known issue with N4.


----------



## doom (Jul 14, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ it's known issue with N4.



So further Android updates won't fix this?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2013)

doom said:


> Ah damn ..I bought my phone about a week back. BTW I'm facing one more problem with the N4 that the WiFi signal is very low. I'm sitting in another room and the signal is 1 out 4. Whereas my iPod, previous phone and my laptop the signal is almost full.



Ya its worse than even S2



doom said:


> So further Android updates won't fix this?



If its hardware issue, then no......


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2013)

^^ May try to flash a diff radio ??
==============================

Guys installed my first Rom in N4... 

==============================

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/14/ahyzeby5.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/14/ypesumyr.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/14/aja2uma8.jpg


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 15, 2013)

What ROM is that ?

Is that some sort of XPERIA


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> What ROM is that ?
> 
> Is that some sort of XPERIA


Xperia JB 4.1.2 I guess


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Xperia JB 4.1.2 I guess



4.2.2 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/11330d1373879392-google-nexus-4-thread-uploadfromtaptalk1373879372799.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2013)

guys which screen protector are you using....??? 

Anyone using this??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys which screen protector are you using....???
> 
> Anyone using this??


Stock one


----------



## rider (Jul 16, 2013)

*HELP* Whenever I connect Nexus 4. It does not connect and shows USB device not recognized on windows 8.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Stock one



is it good enough???


----------



## RohanM (Jul 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> is it good enough???



Yup. Me too using stock one since 2 months...


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 16, 2013)

Guys, I am thinking of purchasing a slimport adapter for the Nexus 4 to connect the phone to an external HDMI display. N4 doesnt support MHL standard and currently is the only phone to use slimport. It also has support for Miracast, which is used for wireless mirroring, but Miracast device would be too expensive in India and also has a little latency. 
I found 2 sources to get this slimport adapter, one on dealextreme and the other on ebay:
CY MH-040 Slimport MyDP Micro USB to HDMI HDTV Full HD Adapter for LG Google Nexus 4 E960 - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

BRAND NEW Slimport SP1002 Micro USB HDMI adapter Google Nexus 4 by Analogix

The one on dealextreme is a lot cheaper, but I have never ordered from them and I don't know how customs will treat it. Are there any other sources available?
Is anyone willing to purchase this adapter along with me? Then maybe we can bulk order


----------



## webgenius (Jul 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys which screen protector are you using....???
> 
> Anyone using this??



Ordered full body protection cover from GadgetShieldz. The surface of the protector had white streaks and it looked horrible after applying. So I removed it and got a Rainbow screenguard installed for 250 bucks.

Guys, I have just pinned down some of my issues on Nexus4 here: Nexus 4 review « Thoughts of a relentless mind

Please let me know if you are also facing the same issues, and if possible ways to overcome the issue.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 16, 2013)

rider said:


> *HELP* Whenever I connect Nexus 4. It does not connect and shows USB device not recognized on windows 8.



Hey Rider, I found this on XDA
_"I have this problem only when USB Debugging isn't turned on. I'm not sure what's wrong with it but by computer (running W8 Pro) won't see my phone until I turn on debugging. All drivers are installed but the only way I can copy files to/from my N4 is with debugging enabled.

Would love to see a solution come through and I'll continue looking for one myself to help us all out."_

Try with USB debugging on


----------



## rider (Jul 16, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Hey Rider, I found this on XDA
> _"I have this problem only when USB Debugging isn't turned on. I'm not sure what's wrong with it but by computer (running W8 Pro) won't see my phone until I turn on debugging. All drivers are installed but the only way I can copy files to/from my N4 is with debugging enabled.
> 
> Would love to see a solution come through and I'll continue looking for one myself to help us all out."_
> ...



Tell me the procedure.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 16, 2013)

rider said:


> Tell me the procedure.



Go to Settings>About Phone
Scroll Down to the last item in the List "Build Number"
Tap on it 10 times. This will make "Developer options" visible now in the settings list.
So go back to settings and now you should see "Developer options" in the list (second last)
Open "Developer options", enable it using the flick switch in the title(top right of screen). You will find "USB Debugging" in the list, Enable it.

Now try connecting to your PC again.


----------



## rider (Jul 17, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Go to Settings>About Phone
> Scroll Down to the last item in the List "Build Number"
> Tap on it 10 times. This will make "Developer options" visible now in the settings list.
> So go back to settings and now you should see "Developer options" in the list (second last)
> ...



I'm already to developer's mode. Thanks for help but it doesn't fixed. The phone doesn't even charging with that, it charges when I just turn on the laptop in booting but not in windows 8.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 17, 2013)

Does it charge in windows 7 ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Does it charge in windows 7 ?



Yeah.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 17, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm already to developer's mode. Thanks for help but it doesn't fixed. The phone doesn't even charging with that, it charges when I just turn on the laptop in booting but not in windows 8.



Well instead of checking the Android App's output in the emulator, we can check how it works in the Real Phone - thats the use for USB Debugging.

However, in order to do this there should be proper drivers of the N4 installed. 

I really don't have any idea why it is not working in Win 8. But if the USB Debugging is the soln then install the drivers for the N4. Check in the Device Manager and tell the status. Last time I Checked OEM USB Drivers was not available for WIN 8. So


----------



## RohanM (Jul 17, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm already to developer's mode. Thanks for help but it doesn't fixed. The phone doesn't even charging with that, it charges when I just turn on the laptop in booting but not in windows 8.



If the phone is not even charging means issue with usb port only, no drivers issue there... check ports.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 17, 2013)

He has mentioned that *it charges when I just turn on the laptop in booting *. So no issues with the port.


EDIT : *just did that few min a go noticed that in "hidden icons" next to the clock there was Unspecified Device - Nexus 4, removed the driver for this device and viola.*

This is the excerpt from the same thread which guru has mentioned already. Try this Rider.


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> He has mentioned that *it charges when I just turn on the laptop in booting *. So no issues with the port.
> 
> 
> EDIT : *just did that few min a go noticed that in "hidden icons" next to the clock there was Unspecified Device - Nexus 4, removed the driver for this device and viola.*
> ...



USB wire has fault. tried to connect with different, it works now.


----------



## josin (Jul 18, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Guys, I have just pinned down some of my issues on Nexus4 here: Nexus 4 review « Thoughts of a relentless mind
> 
> Please let me know if you are also facing the same issues, and if possible ways to overcome the issue.



I face no such issues now ( i had some issues like Bluetooth fails to turn on and i had to reboot to get it on) , But I am now on PARANOIDANDROID 3.65. After the install of PA I have no connection issues (or other issues with Bluetooth) with my pioneer fhx759BT. Nexus 4 Bluetooth version is 4.0 ( as far as i know) and that of your headset is  2.1 (Headset Profile 1.1 and Hands-Free Profile  1.5). So there may be some compatibility issues. Try using a different headset or try a custom ROM and see weather the issue sustains.

see this too


----------



## ZTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Android 4.3 for the Nexus 4 leaked - Android - News + Articles - MoDaCo

Anyone tried this?

Its a TWRP backup BTE


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Android 4.3 for the Nexus 4 leaked - Android - News + Articles - MoDaCo
> 
> Anyone tried this?
> 
> Its a TWRP backup BTE



What's TWRP??


----------



## ZTR (Jul 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> What's TWRP??



A type of Recovery like CWM

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BPcE3kBCIAAxvDe.png:large


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll have to do a proper reading I guess...thanks for the info


----------



## Superayush (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey can someone tell how does stock android so compare to touchwiz,Sony ui and htc sense ui I want to know comparison btw them and want to know each ui's advantages/disadvantages.the reason being had a discussion with mah friend about best phone around 25k and he had recently bought a new Xperia sp so I naturally asked him why u no go for nexus 4 and he proclaimed sp has much better benchmarks battery life and claimed stock ui is boring and does not have real multitasking....before that I believe nexus 4 is superior to sp pls people enlighten me thx


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 19, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Hey can someone tell how does stock android so compare to touchwiz,Sony ui and htc sense ui I want to know comparison btw them and want to know each ui's advantages/disadvantages.the reason being had a discussion with mah friend about best phone around 25k and he had recently bought a new Xperia sp so I naturally asked him why u no go for nexus 4 and he proclaimed sp has much better benchmarks battery life and claimed stock ui is boring and does not have real multitasking....before that I believe nexus 4 is superior to sp pls people enlighten me thx



Well the xperia sp is a really good phone. Infact it was the most recommended phone in the 25k range until nexus 4 was official in india.
IMO the nexus 4 is superior in a number of aspects. The only thing in favour of xperia sp is the expandable memory. If you can live with 16GB storage then nexus 4 is the one to go for.

Stock android on nexus 4 is blazing fast since its unskinned and without manufacturer bloatware. Touchwiz is probably the worst of the custom skins when it comes to optimization. So basically nexus devices are the way Google wants android to be experienced and will always be on the cutting edge of new features and versions being rolled out since nexus devices get android versions as soon as they come out. Android 4.3 is coming out next week and 5.0 which should introduce some cool features like desktop mode and windowed multitasking is rumored to roll out with the nexus 5 this fall.
Nexus 4 is a quad core s4 krait and has double the cores and RAM so Its not lacking in benchmarks and I don't know what you mean by real multitasking? All android phones corely multitask the same way and with the 2GB ram I can keep loads of apps running in the background and switch effortlessly with no lag.
The camera on the nexus is better than the xperia sp.
When it comes to battery life the xperia sp is better. But the nexus 4 battery will last you a day too on stock and on custom kernel will do much better.
Another asset for the nexus 4 is the amazing Dev support. You can easily root it and run one of countless feature rich Roms and kernels..there is even a xperia themed one.
Other than that you have lesser used features like wireless charging and miracast wireless display which are in favor of the nexus.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Hey can someone tell how does stock android so compare to touchwiz,Sony ui and htc sense ui I want to know comparison btw them and want to know each ui's advantages/disadvantages.the reason being had a discussion with mah friend about best phone around 25k and he had recently bought a new Xperia sp so I naturally asked him why u no go for nexus 4 and he proclaimed sp has much better benchmarks battery life and claimed stock ui is boring and does not have real multitasking....before that I believe nexus 4 is superior to sp pls people enlighten me thx



In short, i would say that N4 has better multitasking due to 2gb ram. I personally prefer stock ui over Sony(Touchwiz being my fav). SP has advantage of expandable storage n better battery life...


----------



## RohanM (Jul 20, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Hey can someone tell how does stock android so compare to touchwiz,Sony ui and htc sense ui I want to know comparison btw them and want to know each ui's advantages/disadvantages.the reason being had a discussion with mah friend about best phone around 25k and he had recently bought a new Xperia sp so I naturally asked him why u no go for nexus 4 and he proclaimed sp has much better benchmarks battery life and claimed stock ui is boring and does not have real multitasking....before that I believe nexus 4 is superior to sp pls people enlighten me thx



Ur friend is noob if he is saying that N4 lags at multitasking... lol
SP sucks big time in front of N4 any day any time ...


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2013)

but xperia sp does have expandable storage and is cheaper.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2013)

snap said:


> but xperia sp does have expandable storage and is cheaper.



One should go for the Xperia SP only if he or she cannot live without expandable storage. But for most people these days 16GB is sufficient on their phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> One should go for the Xperia SP only if he or she cannot live without expandable storage. But for most people these days 16GB is sufficient on their phones.



I agree too...... But i would recommend S3 (if not buying N4)


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> One should go for the Xperia SP only if he or she cannot live without expandable storage. But for most people these days 16GB is sufficient on their phones.



I would say wait some more as Moto X is said to be revealed on Aug 1 by Google and probably with a new android update


----------



## srkmish (Jul 21, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I would say wait some more as Moto X is said to be revealed on Aug 1 by Google and probably with a new android update



I have serious doubts whether it will be released in india.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 21, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I would say wait some more as Moto X is said to be revealed on Aug 1 by Google and probably with a new android update



but it also will come with 16 gig only. that 2 wid dual core 1.7 ghz. So N4 is still good IMHO.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2013)

RohanM said:


> but it also will come with 16 gig only. that 2 wid dual core 1.7 ghz. So N4 is still good IMHO.



In that case it must be cheaper than N4 too right??


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 21, 2013)

^ Yup they will be cheap. But will it be available in INDIA ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 21, 2013)

It will be sold the same was as Nexus 4 is being sold...i think,else no other option for Motorola or google..


----------



## Superayush (Jul 21, 2013)

I hope nexus 5 will be available in India from the time of releasing google must have realised that India is a good market for smartphone buyers. Waiting for it eagerly   xD


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 21, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I hope nexus 5 will be available in India from the time of releasing google must have realised that India is a good market for smartphone buyers. Waiting for it eagerly   xD



Still 4 months to go for nexus 5 to be available. If you want a nexus device till then, get your hands on the nexus 7" which will be announced next week and is rumored to go on sale on 31st July. Its got amazing specs for the price. It will be interesting to see if it shows up in the Indian play store, should be an indication for the N5


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2013)

today I saw this deal on tradeus valid till july 31st ...Nexus 4 for Rs.22861  

I think its the lowest I have seen yet

Get 10% OFF on Google Nexus 4 Smart phone at Tradus | SaveMyRupee.com


----------



## Superayush (Jul 21, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> Still 4 months to go for nexus 5 to be available. If you want a nexus device till then, get your hands on the nexus 7" which will be announced next week and is rumored to go on sale on 31st July. Its got amazing specs for the price. It will be interesting to see if it shows up in the Indian play store, should be an indication for the N5



Sorry to say but in tab department iPad is still best (my iPad 2 running gr8 till now) as for phone too many options but always always some phone I like has something which acts as deal breaker.....or is out of budget hopefully nexus 5 will
Satisfy my needs


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Sorry to say but in tab department iPad is still best (my iPad 2 running gr8 till now) as for phone too many options but always always some phone I like has something which acts as deal breaker.....or is out of budget hopefully nexus 5 will
> Satisfy my needs



N7 is cheaper n better than even iPad Mini.....


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 22, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Sorry to say but in tab department iPad is still best (my iPad 2 running gr8 till now) as for phone too many options but always always some phone I like has something which acts as deal breaker.....or is out of budget hopefully nexus 5 will
> Satisfy my needs



iPad is good but too costly especially the new models. You can do everything on the nexus 7 that you can do with the iPad and it comes with better specs too and as anupam_pb said it competes directly with the iPad mini at the same time being cheaper and better specced.
The new nexus 7" has even better specs and it blows the iPad mini out of the water.
Its specs are unofficially confirmed to be:
FullHD 1980 x 1200 display (iPad mini is still stuck on 1024*768)
Snapdragon 600 quad core processor with adreno 320 GPU (same as top end phones like the Galaxy S4 and HTC one)
2GB RAM
5MP camera,1.2MP front cam
Slim port for HDMI out
Wireless charging
16GB/32GB variants at $229/269 resp
Android 4.3 and guaranteed future updates

Not bad eh?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> today I saw this deal on tradeus valid till july 31st ...Nexus 4 for Rs.22861
> 
> I think its the lowest I have seen yet
> 
> Get 10% OFF on Google Nexus 4 Smart phone at Tradus | SaveMyRupee.com



Great deal. TFS.


----------



## Superayush (Jul 22, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> iPad is good but too costly especially the new models. You can do everything on the nexus 7 that you can do with the iPad and it comes with better specs too and as anupam_pb said it competes directly with the iPad mini at the same time being cheaper and better specced.
> The new nexus 7" has even better specs and it blows the iPad mini out of the water.
> Its specs are unofficially confirmed to be:
> FullHD 1980 x 1200 display (iPad mini is still stuck on 1024*768)
> ...



7 inch small for me otherwise spec vs value is no match for sure but again my main purpose of tab is gaming browsing in which iOS>droid.
Little off topic will google glass come to India? Anyone tried it is it good?


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 22, 2013)

nexus 4 earphones available in india ???

*www.androidmeter.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/featured_image-1024x682.jpg


----------



## RohanM (Jul 22, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> nexus 4 earphones available in india ???
> 
> *www.androidmeter.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/featured_image-1024x682.jpg



Nope


----------



## srkmish (Jul 22, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> iPad is good but too costly especially the new models. You can do everything on the nexus 7 that you can do with the iPad and it comes with better specs too and as anupam_pb said it competes directly with the iPad mini at the same time being cheaper and better specced.
> The new nexus 7" has even better specs and it blows the iPad mini out of the water.
> Its specs are unofficially confirmed to be:
> FullHD 1980 x 1200 display (iPad mini is still stuck on 1024*768)
> ...



Specs are not everything man. Ipads have a track record of being very reliable over a long period of time while u can see threads filled with Nexus 7 performance degradation after a couple of months due to tegra 3 chip corruption. Plus ipad mini has a larger screen estate to play with. 

Coming to specs, my dual core A5X + 512 MB Ram ipad mini can play any game you throw at it and has better battery life than any other tab out there ( except for Ipad 4 of course). 

My preferred combo of gadgets is - Ipad mini(Gaming) + Ipad 4(Will buy soon for browsing/pdfs) + Android Phone( Love android phones)


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 22, 2013)

Poetic Borderline bumper case for the Nexus 4 | Android Central


or any other ....good case for N4 ??....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2013)

I am using Ringke fusion


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I am using Ringke fusion



Its the best one


----------



## webgenius (Jul 23, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Its the best one



Also the costliest one. Personally I don't prefer shelling out more than 500 to 600 bucks for a case.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Also the costliest one. Personally I don't prefer shelling out more than 500 to 600 bucks for a case.



Well I got it for 500 bucks from amazon through a Frnd in US


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 23, 2013)

Lucky boy


----------



## RohanM (Jul 24, 2013)

Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost

Source


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 24, 2013)

Android 4.3 on the Nexus 4 - Walkthrough - YouTube

new 4.3 update on N4


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2013)

Folks Grab Android 4.3 Official 
@Rider Will you flash it? 
*developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Specs are not everything man. Ipads have a track record of being very reliable over a long period of time while u can see threads filled with Nexus 7 performance degradation after a couple of *months due to tegra 3 chip* corruption. Plus ipad mini has a larger screen estate to play with.


Actually because of the flash storage chip. That becomes slow.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 25, 2013)

planning on buying this one. is there any cons?.i have ordered through flipkart for 24691/- its on transit.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just limited storage and not so good battery life. Everything about it is pro.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Just limited storage and not so good battery life. Everything about it is pro.



No so good battery life is history ... 
Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost

And limited storage is personal preference.. 

So N4 is the King.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Just limited storage and not so good battery life. Everything about it is pro.



Also N4 doesn't have network video calling support  ......  I use it 2-3 times a month, as in my hometown, internet is slow, so Skype video calling is not good......

Also my phone has a strange problem, I'm unable to send message to one of my friend's number(no problem with other numbers n contacts). The message remains in outbox for 1-2 min then it fails...... Any solution?


----------



## josin (Jul 26, 2013)

> Also my phone has a strange problem, I'm unable to send message to one of my friend's number(no problem with other numbers n contacts). The message remains in outbox for 1-2 min then it fails...... Any solution?



If you are able to send sms to other numbers then its not the issue of your phone. If its the issue with ur phone then none of your sms will be received by their intended receivers.


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

RohanM said:


> No so good battery life is history ...
> Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost
> 
> And limited storage is personal preference..
> ...



what do you mean by *And limited storage is personal preference.. * ??


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> what do you mean by *And limited storage is personal preference.. * ??




Few can live with 13GB(like us) many can't.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> what do you mean by *And limited storage is personal preference.. * ??



I mean limited storage wont bother every one.... Like me...


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I mean limited storage wont bother every one.... Like me...



Neither me. My phone is filled with 10 GB of data. I don't like playing HD games and all in a phone or tab.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> what do you mean by *And limited storage is personal preference.. * ??



Most people (includes non geeks too) can live with 13gb........ Few people need more storage..... Many geeks have a laptop or desktop, so there is no need to store everything in phone (me n my friends does that, one of my friend is living with just 4gb of xperia u from past 1 year)



josin said:


> If you are able to send sms to other numbers then its not the issue of your phone. If its the issue with ur phone then none of your sms will be received by their intended receivers.



No problem with my friend's number, my message reaches him from my second number. My primary Airtel sim has no problem according to me as i was able to send him messages from my S2 earlier. From N4 its just not leaving the phone....... My balance is not deducted


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay guys are we going to get the 4.3 UPDATE or NOT ?


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Okay guys are we going to get the 4.3 UPDATE or NOT ?



Keep patience.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 26, 2013)

How long that usually takes ? ~2 Weeks or more than that ?


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> How long that usually takes ? ~2 Weeks or more than that ?



less than a week I guess.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> less than a week I guess.


Seems like it's already pushed! 
How to Get the Nexus 4 Android 4.3 Update Right Now


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Seems like it's already pushed!
> How to Get the Nexus 4 Android 4.3 Update Right Now



It needs rooting, right?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 26, 2013)

rider said:


> It needs rooting, right?



Not the first method



> The first option is the easiest. This method isn’t going to work for every Nexus 4 owner and in fact, will likely not work for most people. Some owners use different variants of these steps to force the update so Nexus 4 users should try different combinations of these steps.
> 
> 
> 1. Go to Settings -> Apps -> All
> ...


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2013)

first option didn't work for me


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 26, 2013)

For that method to work, the ota update must be present in one of google's servers close by. If its not then it won't work no matter what. We need to wait since a world wide update will take a while, it will crash their servers if they provide it at once everywhere. They will provide the update first in US.. so could take a week to get here.. Nonetheless impatient people can directly flash the stock image provided on googles developer site.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 26, 2013)

hey use SRT AppScanner to see if anyone is vulnerable to the 9695860 Bug or Master Key (Bug 8219321)...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 26, 2013)

between LG Nexus 4 and Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus, which one is better? my friend is buying a new phone and he is picking S2 Plus (Rs ~23k) over Nexus 4 (Rs ~ 25K) only because of expandable memory offered in S2 Plus...so which one will be better?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> between LG Nexus 4 and Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus, which one is better? my friend is buying a new phone and he is picking S2 Plus (Rs ~23k) over Nexus 4 (Rs ~ 25K) only because of expandable memory offered in S2 Plus...so which one will be better?



Definitely Nexus 4


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Definitely Nexus 4



are there any other phones in Rs. 25k range with quadcore krait CPU...same CPU used in nexus 4? i think it is called snapdragon s4 pro...


----------



## RohanM (Jul 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> are there any other phones in Rs. 25k range with quadcore krait CPU...same CPU used in nexus 4? i think it is called snapdragon s4 pro...



Nope. Only N4


----------



## RohanM (Jul 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> between LG Nexus 4 and Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus, which one is better? my friend is buying a new phone and he is picking S2 Plus (Rs ~23k) over Nexus 4 (Rs ~ 25K) only because of expandable memory offered in S2 Plus...so which one will be better?



If he want sd card slot then tell him to go for xperia sp. With krait dual core. Stay away from samshit....


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 26, 2013)

Well saw somewhere in the Forum - LG Optimus G - 26k. No slot but still .

UNIVERCELL OPTIMUS G


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 26, 2013)

how do u all guys protecting ur nexus. will the glass of back panel or display breaks if i kept in tight jeans pocket.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> how do u all guys protecting ur nexus. will the glass of back panel or display breaks if i kept in tight jeans pocket.



I ordered Ringke Fusion case n will be using that



ghouse12311 said:


> between LG Nexus 4 and Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus, which one is better? my friend is buying a new phone and he is picking S2 Plus (Rs ~23k) over Nexus 4 (Rs ~ 25K) only because of expandable memory offered in S2 Plus...so which one will be better?



For expandable storage get S3(26k) or SP (if u can't find S3 @ 26k)


----------



## RohanM (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys just updated to 4.3... yuppii.... 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/27/2yqe2a6y.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2013)

I also got the update, when i woke up in the morning........... Will update it later today


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Guys just updated to 4.3... yuppii....



what is the size of update.how many hours it takes to update. btw mine will be deliver today.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 27, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> what is the size of update.how many hours it takes to update. btw mine will be deliver today.



Was using friends 3g as hotspot. Because it only takes wifi. Update was  169 MB. Took only 5 mins.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 27, 2013)

thank you. which is best to protect nexus, flip cover or bumper or back case.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys, those with 4.3 updates , can anyone comment about improvement in battery life?. I know its too soon, but still


----------



## RohanM (Jul 27, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Hey guys, those with 4.3 updates , can anyone comment about improvement in battery life?. I know its too soon, but still



Will answer tomorrow...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn't get the update yet


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I didn't get the update yet



View attachment 11533

Edit: oh crap. I "cleared data" Google Service framework to try and restart download(which didn't progress even after connecting to WiFi) and the update disappeared.


----------



## tutysara (Jul 27, 2013)

Did anyone got the original Nexus 4 headphone from playstore?


----------



## tutysara (Jul 27, 2013)

Did anyone got the Nexus 4 headphone from play store?


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 27, 2013)

I got update too. I used the following method(source XDA) to force the ota update:

1) Click menu -> settings -> apps
2) swipe over to the "All" category
3) scroll down and look for Google Services Framework and click it
4) click "clear cache" and "clear data"
5) go to phone dialer
6) type in: *#*#2432546#*#* (*#*#CHECKIN#*#*)
7) wait for the notification "checkin succeeded" (might take about 10-15 seconds)
8) Now go and try checking for your update.

If it doesn't work, relax and repeat the procedure.

After 3rd attempt I got the update


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 27, 2013)

Updated to 4.3. Well just connected to WiFi and bam it started updating.


----------



## rider (Jul 27, 2013)

Got 4.3 update this morning!


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 27, 2013)

i m going 2 buy ...N4......whis r best shops in mumbai west side.....betwin (dahisar-bandra)...


----------



## tutysara (Jul 27, 2013)

Did anyone got the Nexus 4 headphone which is sold through play store in US?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys.. I have problem updating apps from Google play after updating to 4.3....*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/28/vy2u3upa.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 27, 2013)

^go to accounts > google account > click on ur mail account > options > remove
then re add it.
this will solve that issue.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks jaskanwar....it solved the issue


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

* BIG PROBLEM HERE*

My Nexus 4 Build Number- JDQ39. Yesterday I got this message in the morning when I checked About > Settings > System Update.

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/6558/3hgb.png

In my house wifi is not working, I'm using 3G for internet. But as you can see it can be updated only through wifi. So I called my friend and use his phone as wifi hotspot. I got the wifi signals and the phone started to update apps from playstore. I closed all the apps to get updated. I keep waiting but there is no option to install 4.3 in the phone. 
So I use the method 1 of above where we have to reset the google services framework. Now whenever I check About > Settings > System Update. It shows system is up to date but it is still 4.2.2    
*HELP*


----------



## harsh1387 (Jul 28, 2013)

Try now. Same happened with me but yesterday night it got updated over 3g itself.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ Fix your Wifi. Or get to friends home, where wifi IS working. 
Simples.


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Fix your Wifi. Or get to friends home, where wifi IS working.
> Simples.



But when I check About > Settings > System Update. It shows system is up to date but it is still 4.2.2. There is no message like that above pic now


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 28, 2013)

Why are you waiting for OTA? Download the image from Google servers and flash it.


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm unskilled for that. I want to update only through OTA.


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 28, 2013)

@rider
Try the method in my previous post,it worked for me after 3 tries


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I tried the first method and it worked for me too


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried your method 5 times guru but it doesn't work.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 28, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm unskilled for that. I want to update only through OTA.



Come on bro, dont say you are un-skilled, just that you are afraid of bricking your Nexus.
I soft bricked my phone last night, but got it working again 
Its very difficult to brick a Nexus, AFAIK.
If you are still not updated and want to flash the images, let me know


----------



## harsh1387 (Jul 28, 2013)

rider said:


> I tried your method 5 times guru but it doesn't work.



In that case I will suggest to have patience buddy. Also 4.3 doesn't have any major improvements so trust me you ain't missing much.


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yes I tried the first method and it worked for me too


Does that method only works with WiFi?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 28, 2013)

i tried yesterday and it works.btw i used 2g to check.

anyone using gadgetshieldz


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^go to accounts > google account > click on ur mail account > options > remove
> then re add it.
> this will solve that issue.



Thanks


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried only in WiFi....I didn't' tried in 3g


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 28, 2013)

Can u guys able to dload from chrome after d update? It says starting download but nothing happens, UC brow is not even loading and MX played saying Unsupported Android version.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes...MX player is having issues in 4.3


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 28, 2013)

Anything regarding the browser's?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't tried any download in chrome...its not my primary browser... I use opera


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah okay. Thank you.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 28, 2013)

So no one replying to my query


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 28, 2013)

I think no one is using gadgetsheild..
But I think its one of the best screen protector


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally updated to 4.3 !!! Didn't feel like anything is changed(I've seen changelog)....... No issues for me yet


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 28, 2013)

@ sayan8  : bro from where u got these emonics ??


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2013)

me too haven't got the update yet


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 29, 2013)

I read somewhere that 4.3 has introduced the notifications history...does any one know how to enable it


----------



## RohanM (Jul 29, 2013)

Guys 0% drain in whole night. 4.3 is rocking. :thumbup:


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 29, 2013)

Ya i too noticed that.......


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 29, 2013)

Smart dialing is added now, no need to go to contact list to dial a number.
To enable: Open dialer -> options (bottom right) -> settings -> check 'Dial pad auto complete'


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)

finally got the update after trying a few times


----------



## techFanatic (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally got my N4 May end  and got the update to 4.3  within 2 days of release...yeah Mx Player still not compatible



arsenalfan001 said:


> Smart dialing is added now, no need to go to contact list to dial a number.
> To enable: Open dialer -> options (bottom right) -> settings -> check 'Dial pad auto complete'



felt so handicapped without it.



kalam_gohab said:


> I read somewhere that 4.3 has introduced the notifications history



not heard anything about it yet.



sankheashish said:


> i m going 2 buy ...N4......whis r best shops in mumbai west side.....betwin (dahisar-bandra)...



try out Alfa,vile parle i guess.



IndianRambo said:


> how do u all guys protecting ur nexus. will the glass of back panel or display breaks if i kept in tight jeans pocket.



buy a hard case from flipkart.The case and screen card cost a mere 600 bucks..check out user "fineshoppee",something like that.



webgenius said:


> people complain about low battery life of N4 without any substantial proof. Guess need to redirect to your links to prove that N4 battery is good enough.





anupam_pb said:


> Some people will still feel it as low due to low screen on time.........



you can also use the Screen filter app that scales down your brightness irrespective of the sytem brightness settings used...it drastically saves the battery usage due to screen brightness.



anupam_pb said:


> Install any custom ROM, u will get toggles at notification bar & long press to enter its settings......... Also custom ROM will give u option of selecting/deselcting toggles u want, rearrange their order & many more other features





doom said:


> I also noticed that when we pull the notification window with 2 fingers, there is no GPS tab. And when we click on the wifi tab, it opens the wifi settings instead of just switching on the Wifi. Not anything major, but still feels awkward.



Bro's you'll can use Power Toggles from playstore...no need of a custom rom to achieve the same..really helps..
I was so used to the custom roms offering this functionality on my Galaxy 5 that I found an app on playstore to do the same.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally updated to 4.3 using 2g. Y my mobile vibrates whenever I press space while typing.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)

in the morning my battery was 80% and now after almost 7 hours its 63% with wifi on all day long with little bit of messaging...earlier it would have dropped to atleast 45%...standby time has definitely improved


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2013)

Will battery takes time to settle for new device


----------



## harsh1387 (Jul 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Will battery takes time to settle for new device



Yes, it normally takes few recharge cycles to settle.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 29, 2013)

if i buy N4 within 2 week.....should i get 4.3 android version ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, via OTA


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> if i buy N4 within 2 week.....should i get 4.3 android version ??



You will need to update yourself obviously. 4.2 will come preinstalled.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 30, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Finally updated to 4.3 using 2g. Y my mobile vibrates whenever I press space while typing.




How much time it took to download using 2g?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys, one query, in case of OTA, do you lose any data/apps/contacts/sms etc or nothing's erased?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 30, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> How much time it took to download using 2g?



Takes 6-7 hours. I updated using 2g.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 30, 2013)

Battery Life is better than View attachment 11563 4.2


----------



## RohanM (Jul 30, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys, one query, in case of OTA, do you lose any data/apps/contacts/sms etc or nothing's erased?



Nope.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 30, 2013)

I have ordered kld leather flip case


----------



## dan4u (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys check out the Moto X camera apk, its pretty neat, allows burst mode and much quicker than stock camera when changing orientation
Get apk here and more details here

link to apk described in video is not working


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Nope.



Rohan, confused, please elaborate


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> confused, please elaborate



nothing will be erased, u r good to go.


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

Still I've not got the OTA again. I got the message to update 4.3 on 27th July 10am but there was no option to click direct update. I reset the Google Framework Services for that but after that I'm getting system is up to date. It is still 4.2.2 What should I do? Factory reset my Nexus 4?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 31, 2013)

rider said:


> Still I've not got the OTA again. I got the message to update 4.3 on 27th July 10am but there was no option to click direct update. I reset the Google Framework Services for that but after that I'm getting system is up to date. It is still 4.2.2 What should I do? Factory reset my Nexus 4?



Do the framework trick few more times.


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/3043/deh4.png

This message came out in Settings > About > System Update. What to do now?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

if u activate wifi, it will download automatically untill aug 1. after that it will download through ur data plan(if u dont have wifi).


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

I turned on wifi but nothing special happened. Same message as you can see above. What to do now?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 31, 2013)

rider said:


> I turned on wifi but nothing special happened. Same message as you can see above. What to do now?



Just wait a while buddy. Its nothing big, just some regular incremental updates.
If you need it badly, flash the images as I have already said


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes NO big changes - I'm just using the Dialer AutoComplete to irate my friends who has not updated to 4.3.

And I having this issue in the browsers Chrome-Firefox-Opera-UCBrowser, literally all the browsers - the dload stops abruptly after couple of secs. Any solution ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

Any one using flip case


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes I'm using an expensive leather flip case with my Nexus 4.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

Which one


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

Pls post a picture if possible


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Yes NO big changes - I'm just using the Dialer AutoComplete to irate my friends who has not updated to 4.3.



The dialer auto complete is available in the Custom ROMS.
My Arc running the Super Jelly Bean 3.0 (JB 4.2.1) had that long back. 
Now it is available for the stock ROM also, so its a nice welcome but nothing new.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> I think no one is using gadgetsheild..
> But I think its one of the best screen protector



have you tried it...was thinking of ordering it...not sure


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2013)

This one KLD Kalaideng Enland Leather Flip Cover Case For Google LG Nexus 4 E960 - BLACK | eBay

Quality is superb! Total VFM


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

dude see post #1204. i have ordered the same case and color for my white nexus. does it come with screen protectors.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2013)

bumper case is better than the leather flip cover for better protection...my friend had a S3 with the flip cover...fell down and the screen has cracked.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you guys seeing any improvement in battery life? I don't see any improvement after 4.3 update. It's still the same for me.

Sometimes the battery drains more than 10% overnight when left idle without 3G and WiFi.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 31, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Are you guys seeing any improvement in battery life? I don't see any improvement after 4.3 update. It's still the same for me.
> 
> Sometimes the battery drains more than 10% overnight when left idle without 3G and WiFi.



0% drain here. Without data though.


----------



## sunny4691 (Jul 31, 2013)

rider said:


> I turned on wifi but nothing special happened. Same message as you can see above. What to do now?


Just update it by flashing the zip file, its very easy, I updated my nexus by that method only.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 31, 2013)

RohanM said:


> 0% drain here. Without data though.



Did you do factory reset or anything after the update?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

How u all set ur display brightness auto or low


----------



## RohanM (Jul 31, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> How u all set ur display brightness auto or low



I prefer low. Auto only outside.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 31, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Did you do factory reset or anything after the update?



Nope. Using as it is.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

Any white nexus user?


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 31, 2013)

My frnd owns a white Nex.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 31, 2013)

Ordered mine today. Should get it in a couple of days. Aaaah the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

^^ wat color?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 31, 2013)

Black


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 31, 2013)

good.but i own white


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 31, 2013)

Good for you. I hate white phones.


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone getting 5+ hour sot after update? Need pointers how to get that.


----------



## rider (Aug 1, 2013)

Updated to 4.3. Nothing new much. *Yawn*


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

^ standby battery time has improved a lot


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 1, 2013)

Done backup using adb backup method.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 1, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Ordered mine today. Should get it in a couple of days. Aaaah the wait is killing me!!!



Where u ordered. How much


----------



## webgenius (Aug 1, 2013)

Yesterday night my battery drained 14% in 7 hours. This is after 4.3 update. Wi-Fi and 3G were off.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Yesterday night my battery drained 14% in 7 hours. This is after 4.3 update. Wi-Fi and 3G were off.



Check what is eating your battery / keeping your phone awake. Check the battery stats and report back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Yesterday night my battery drained 14% in 7 hours. This is after 4.3 update. Wi-Fi and 3G were off.



use DU battery saver app


----------



## webgenius (Aug 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> use DU battery saver app



Think it is not such a good idea to use battery saver apps. Android in itself has very good battery management in 4.3. Some app is the culprit here. Just need to find out, which one it is.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess GPS / Google services. Lets see.


----------



## webgenius (Aug 1, 2013)

Need help with selecting a case for my Nexus 4. Right now shortlisted these 2:

Black Sleek Hard Carry Case Cover For LG Nexus 4 Google Nexus4 LG E960 | eBay

SGP Black High Glossy Hard Back Case,Cover,Pouch for Lg Nexus 4 E960 | eBay

Open for suggestions regarding other cases also. Max budget 500 bucks.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 1, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Where u ordered. How much



Got it today from an LG showroom in Kolkata for 25,990. They didn't have it in stock yesterday.

Anyone tried this case? : *www.flipkart.com/amzer-95473-soft-...GNYB&ref=04d3aaa5-0bb2-47a3-b905-25c9135d9de4


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Need help with selecting a case for my Nexus 4. Right now shortlisted these 2:
> 
> Black Sleek Hard Carry Case Cover For LG Nexus 4 Google Nexus4 LG E960 | eBay
> 
> ...


I would prefer first one


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2013)

@anupam_pb Samsung Galaxy S II >  *Nexus 4 * lol wut?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 2, 2013)

may be it is to show the order in which he used the devices, not to show which one is better


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 2, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> may be it is to show the order in which he used the devices, not to show which one is better


Ya that's the truth


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 3, 2013)

Just dropped my nexus in kalaideng flip case. Now will remove the default dress and replace it with gadgetshieldz Sp by today night.


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 3, 2013)

which is the best looking bumper case for N4 ....white or yellow ? ( im going 2 buy black 1 model ph )....and what will be price of bumper case & fusion case of n4 specially in mumbai. reply asap


----------



## webgenius (Aug 3, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Just dropped my nexus in kalaideng flip case. Now will remove the default dress and replace it with gadgetshieldz Sp by today night.



Are flip cases any useful? I find them cumbersome since it takes extra seconds every time to make/receive calls/messages, and the screen is not always readily available. Just my opinion. Curious to know how flip cases are useful for mobiles.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 3, 2013)

Its depends upon ur use. For me its good due to lots of dust and sand in my area


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Are flip cases any useful? I find them cumbersome since it takes extra seconds every time to make/receive calls/messages, and the screen is not always readily available. Just my opinion. Curious to know how flip cases are useful for mobiles.



Also protects the phone from sweat n dust while calling if you don't use hands free often


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 3, 2013)

plzz reply ???


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone rooted Nexus 4 running JB 4.3?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 7, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Anyone rooted Nexus 4 running JB 4.3?


I'm also trying to do the same. Downloaded Android sdk.......


----------



## RohanM (Aug 7, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Anyone rooted Nexus 4 running JB 4.3?



yup me... use 1.51 ver from chain fire super su... flash the zip using TWRP 
u can use CWM also but then it will give u a warning every time u exit CWM- just say NO over there..


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 7, 2013)

I rooted my phone


----------



## webgenius (Aug 7, 2013)

40 days since I got N4, and the going has been good so far. Not yet rooted. Is it worth rooting?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2013)

what are the advantages of rooting??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> what are the advantages of rooting??



take a look 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/151345-faq-android-customization-tips-tricks.html


----------



## RohanM (Aug 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> what are the advantages of rooting??



You need to read a lot means a LOT...


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2013)

webgenius said:


> 40 days since I got N4, and the going has been good so far. Not yet rooted. Is it worth rooting?



I suggest you to not root keep it as simple as you can. You can use Nova Prime Launcher for better looks and gesture.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2013)

Rooting and unrooting is very simple if u want su access just root  and keep everything stock.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2013)

If u need help just pm me


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2013)

I give you one simple reason to root, Greenify!


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2013)

Guy anyone checked CPU binning. Mine shows faster.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2013)

Checked long back, mine is also faster.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I give you one simple reason to root, Greenify!



there are many...
removing crappy system apps..
overclocking..
modding themes etc


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2013)

We are talking about the Nexus so not many crappy apps here.
And as the set is still good enough to fly day-to-day apps / games, no need to overclock just yet.
But the battery life can be improved further and greenify certainly helps.

Ofcourse I understand the point of you post, just wanted to tell that for me the battery life is more important than all others.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Ofcourse I understand the point of you post, just wanted to tell that *for me the battery life is more important* than all others.


today's smartphones can't compete with old symbian/java os or normal phones (black & white way back  ) in terms of battery life...
that is the reason users have to lookout for Tips & Tricks and battery saving apps (such as greenify)


----------



## RohanM (Aug 8, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Guy anyone checked CPU binning. Mine shows faster.



Mine Nominal... 
_But it's not much a concern as it will affect only if u r undervaluing cpu.. binning has nothing to do with performance... _


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2013)

Why greenify not hibernating Google apps

anyone using any app to wake up screen.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rooted and Greenified on 4.3.
Happy now with the battery life


----------



## harsh1387 (Aug 9, 2013)

How much time it takes to root for a first timer?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a minute to unlock boatloader & installing custom recovery and super user. U can skip installing custom recovery and use stock recovery.

anyone wanna try honami keyboard port. im using it, better then stock.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Just a minute to unlock boatloader & installing custom recovery and super user. U can skip installing custom recovery and use stock recovery.
> 
> anyone wanna try honami keyboard port. im using it, better then stock.



I'd say its better to have a custom recovery, like twrp (preffered) or cwm.....check out Helium  backup, if you're into custom roms. 
is honami a sony keyboard?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 10, 2013)

No I'm on Stock rom unlocked & rooted. Yes it's Sony keyboard.


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> No I'm on Stock rom unlocked & rooted. Yes it's Sony keyboard.



How to get your sony honami keyboard in my nexus?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 10, 2013)

it's a flashable zip. download *app.box.com/s/ewdj0ujrr03q0aq3q8mt


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> it's a flashable zip. download *app.box.com/s/ewdj0ujrr03q0aq3q8mt



really good, but I wonder if it uses more battery, and every time I'm on the keyboard it shows up on the notification....


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally rooted my phone n installed Paranoid Android ROM


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 10, 2013)

Review paranoid after usage


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Review paranoid after usage



Good ROM compared to stock one(of course).......... 
There is option to change order of on screen keys, also u can add one more(good options)
Also now the icons in notification bar acts as toggles(like that of touchwiz)

But one problem, now when i use play store in PC, it shows that i have no devices !!!!!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Finally rooted my phone n installed Paranoid Android ROM



sweet, I'm on the same....the playstore issue will be fixed in a future update.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 10, 2013)

Rooted my N4 today, mainly for Greenify. Also got an S-Line TPU case from ebay for 225 bucks. Also ordered GadgetShieldz screen protectors for front and back for Rs 399 with a Rs 100 discount code.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 11, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I give you one simple reason to root, Greenify!





bikramjitkar said:


> Rooted my N4 today, mainly for Greenify. Also got an S-Line TPU case from ebay for 225 bucks. Also ordered GadgetShieldz screen protectors for front and back for Rs 399 with a Rs 100 discount code.



Try out Snapdragon Batteryguru , its made by Qualcomm


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2013)

I got one problem with Paranoid Android ROM........when my phone is connected to headphones, sometimes voice search pops up automatically(irritates when listening to songs). So I'm waiting for more 4.3 ROMs....(CM10.2 ??)

Another thing, i can no more use voice search offline for phone tasks(such as calling, set alarm, etc), which was working in stock ROM

Another problem is that phone charges up very slowly when using, it was not the case with stock ROM.

Random restart problems in Android 4.3(stock) still exists

While sleeping(7 hrs), phone discharges 4-5%, whereas stock one discharges only 0-1%....(using greenify )

A good thing is multiple user support as in N7


----------



## ZTR (Aug 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I got one problem with Paranoid Android ROM........when my phone is connected to headphones, sometimes voice search pops up automatically(irritates when listening to songs). So I'm waiting for more 4.3 ROMs....(CM10.2 ??)
> 
> Another thing, i can no more use voice search offline for phone tasks(such as calling, set alarm, etc), which was working in stock ROM
> 
> ...



Why are you posting these issues here lol

Post them at xda in the ROMs thread 

Also there are unofficial cm10.2 ROMs available just check xda 

And ATM custom ROMs based on 4.3 are jot fully stable


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 12, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Try out Snapdragon Batteryguru , its made by Qualcomm



Its worthless. Used it for a month, saw no improvement in battery life at all.


----------



## Sudh4r (Aug 12, 2013)

Yup. True that. Myself n my frnd tried BG didn't work at all.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone using intellicover app


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Why are you posting these issues here lol
> 
> Post them at xda in the ROMs thread
> 
> ...


I will post them at xda soon....just using TDF to list the problems when i find them........


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Random restart problems in Android 4.3(stock) still exists



I never faced even a single random reboot neither in 4.2.2 nor in 4.3 yet....


----------



## abhidev (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I never faced even a single random reboot neither in 4.2.2 nor in 4.3 yet....



My Nexus 4 did hang a couple of times before 4.3


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 18, 2013)

My nexus 4 Wi-Fi issue still bothering me.. I don't think there is a fix for it


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

Guys check this

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44736666


----------



## ZTR (Aug 18, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Guys check this
> 
> Nexus 4 Indian Thread [Pricing, Availability, Reviews, Support and More] - Page 1698 - xda-developers



Awesome deal especially for the fact that that version comes with a MicroSD slot lol


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> My Nexus 4 did hang a couple of times before 4.3



May be because of some corrupt app. My phone never hanged.


----------



## adimax (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all

Short version: Do you have a resistor like grid visible on your N4 when seeing from an angle when screen is off?

Long version: I got a N4 (306k version).It soon started developing rattling noises in camera,hissing noise in speaker,random lockups and worst of all,10 sec lag on lock/unlock screen.Got it replaced,with white N4 today (308k).It seems the camera is "centered" as well,as the previous one had an eccentric.All's fine so far,just that resistor grid is visible to me when screen is off.Just wanna know do you all have it?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody experiencing random song pause while using Google music??


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Anybody experiencing random song pause while using Google music??



In my phone, with headphones on, google now pops up automatically sometimes........... But i'm using Paranoid android ROM


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 19, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> In my phone, with headphones on, google now pops up automatically sometimes........... But i'm using Paranoid android ROM


Try with another headset/headphone


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Try with another headset/headphone



Going to update PA to latest one


----------



## RohanM (Aug 20, 2013)

adimax said:


> Hi all
> 
> Short version: Do you have a resistor like grid visible on your N4 when seeing from an angle when screen is off?
> 
> Long version: I got a N4 (306k version).It soon started developing rattling noises in camera,hissing noise in speaker,random lockups and worst of all,10 sec lag on lock/unlock screen.Got it replaced,with white N4 today (308k).It seems the camera is "centered" as well,as the previous one had an eccentric.All's fine so far,just that resistor grid is visible to me when screen is off.Just wanna know do you all have it?



the "resistor like grid" is the digitizer & it's visible in all N4.... All issues u mentioned _except the lockups & delayed screen off_ are common...


----------



## Sudh4r (Aug 21, 2013)

Okie bored with the stock want to try sth different. 

Any 4.3 ROM sugg. Checked Paranoid not that appealing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Okie bored with the stock want to try sth different.
> 
> Any 4.3 ROM sugg. Checked Paranoid not that appealing.



Try something other than PA & give your views here

Check PACman


----------



## ZTR (Aug 21, 2013)

CM 10.2?
Its like aosp but with many features but not too bloated at the same time.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 21, 2013)

I heard there is an issue with latest version of paranoid rom


----------



## Sudh4r (Aug 21, 2013)

@anupam and ztr 

Okie. I'll try and let u knw.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 21, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Okie bored with the stock want to try sth different.
> 
> Any 4.3 ROM sugg. Checked Paranoid not that appealing.



Try the honami i1 launcher... Or xperia rom... Total look change...


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 22, 2013)

Do we  need to root to install the launcher?


----------



## RohanM (Aug 22, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Do we  need to root to install the launcher?



Yup that'd a fishable zip... You need recovery also...


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 22, 2013)

OK.. I have not yet rooted


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 22, 2013)

if you are installing a launcher, try Smart launcher


----------



## Sudh4r (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I'm either going to try Carbon or Slimbean. The UI looks refreshing.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 22, 2013)

Have u tried SSOriginal Launcher?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 22, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Have u tried SSOriginal Launcher?



Tried installing long back, it was not compatible.
Will try it, liked the idea


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 22, 2013)

Try it...


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 23, 2013)

Updated jwr66v to jwr66y by today morning


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 23, 2013)

Any changes u noticed?  I am still waiting for update


----------



## RohanM (Aug 23, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Updated jwr66v to jwr66y by today morning



*Just flashed update... Using CWM*....


----------



## Sudh4r (Aug 23, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Updated jwr66v to jwr66y by today morning



Yea me too had an update. What for ? I didn't notice any change since it's 1.8MB


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 23, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Yea me too had an update. What for ? I didn't notice any change since it's 1.8MB



Just a security update


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2013)

What does a constant red led without flash mean on N4?
I checked battery, its pretty good.
I restarted, but no use.
If there's an SMS and I haven't read it yet, the red led stays along with the default led showing up now and then.
I don't use LightFlow or any such led mod apps.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

Nexus 4 gets $100 price cut

Nexus 4 gets an unbelievable $100 price cut! [Updated] - Android Authority


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ wow 100$ cut...
but after looking at Rupee vs. doller(~ 68 now) I dont think it will affect too much in India.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ wow 100$ cut...
> but after looking at Rupee vs. doller(~ 68 now) I dont think it will affect too much in India.



Nope it will not.
If it was 55 Rupees vs USD
Nexus 4 would have cost only 14K in India (Imported) **** its super VFM


----------



## RohanM (Aug 28, 2013)

It's nearly 9k less than indian price..


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> It's nearly 9k less than indian price..



12K dude 
Its available for 26K on flipkart


----------



## RohanM (Aug 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> 12K dude
> Its available for 26K on flipkart



249 US Dollar equals
16752.72 Indian Rupee


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> 249 US Dollar equals
> 16752.72 Indian Rupee



My bad..sorry


----------



## RohanM (Aug 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> My bad..sorry



still it's a huge difference yar..


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> still it's a huge difference yar..



Seriously dude 
that Only because of google they are not coming to India.
What could be the reason of PriceCut *"Nexus 5"*


----------



## srkmish (Aug 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> 12K dude
> Its available for 26K on flipkart



IS the DP Mila Kunis?


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

srkmish said:


> IS the DP Mila Kunis?



YUP..
Any Problem ??


----------



## srkmish (Aug 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> YUP..
> Any Problem ??



If any guy has problem with Mila Kunis, then he must drive his car on the opposite side of the road, if you know what i mean


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

srkmish said:


> If any guy has problem with Mila Kunis, then he must drive his car on the opposite side of the road, if you know what i mean



Gotcha!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Seriously dude
> that Only because of google they are not coming to India.
> What could be the reason of PriceCut *"Nexus 5"*



Maybe a new Nexus is coming soon


----------



## RohanM (Aug 29, 2013)

Amazon.in selling Ringke Fusion, But very costly.

klick


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Nexus 4 gets $100 price cut
> 
> Nexus 4 gets an unbelievable $100 price cut! [Updated] - Android Authority





Google baba, please bring N4 to Indian Playstore


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 3, 2013)

Bought a Ringke Fusion case for my N4 today. Fits well, but I also have a Gadgetshieldz screen protector on the back and it's causing that "wet spot" effect. Any tips on how to get rid of that?


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 3, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Bought a Ringke Fusion case for my N4 today. Fits well, but I also have a Gadgetshieldz screen protector on the back and it's causing that "wet spot" effect. Any tips on how to get rid of that?



As far as I know you have to get rid of the screen protector completely.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 4, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> As far as I know you have to get rid of the screen protector completely.



yeah, removed it now and the huge wet spot is gone. Still getting a tiny "oil drop" effect though.   Oh well, I guess it's tiny enough to be ignored.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 4, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> yeah, removed it now and the huge wet spot is gone. Still getting a tiny "oil drop" effect though.   Oh well, I guess it's tiny enough to be ignored.



ahhh I am with ringke fusion + stock screen guard on back & front.... No wet spots... stock rocks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ahhh I am with ringke fusion + stock screen guard on back & front.... No wet spots... stock rocks.


I'm also using Ringke fusion + stock screen guard but i got a small wet spot just above 'x' in my phone's back


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

Same here...I don't know what's causing it :/


----------



## RohanM (Sep 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm also using Ringke fusion + stock screen guard but i got a small wet spot just above 'x' in my phone's back



Remove case and again put the phone in it but dont apply any pressure... Let it go as it wants.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello I have old Galaxy Nexus phone with yakju firmware. It is just out of the box nothing is modified, It has been updated to 4.2.1 Jelly Bean with OTA. I want to put the new 4.3 AOKP stock ROM in my phone. Please tell me what should I do first??


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> Hello I have old Galaxy Nexus phone with yakju firmware. It is just out of the box nothing is modified, It has been updated to 4.2.1 Jelly Bean with OTA. I want to put the new 4.3 AOKP stock ROM in my phone. Please tell me what should I do first??



Check the thread for your phone at xda
Just google "Galaxy Nexus xda dev"


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 15, 2013)

Please guys help me, nexus 4 16 GB is available for 15k from US playstore, i also have xperia ZR and lag optimus G in my mind, but they are almost 10 K (costlier 26k), but again nexus 5 is gonna arrive. Please help me guys...( if possible discuss on this thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/177845-want-buy-phone-26k.html#post2005768)


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 15, 2013)

Ordered cruzerlite bugdroid circuit clear for my nexus


----------



## Sudh4r (Sep 15, 2013)

Is there any work around to sync Telephone Num from FB ? I tried few apps but they didn't work. I'm on STOCK.


----------



## harsh1387 (Sep 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Please guys help me, nexus 4 16 GB is available for 15k from US playstore, i also have xperia ZR and lag optimus G in my mind, but they are almost 10 K (costlier 26k), but again nexus 5 is gonna arrive. Please help me guys...( if possible discuss on this thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/177845-want-buy-phone-26k.html#post2005768)



Nexus 5 won't be less than 450$. So if budget isn't a constraint wait for it. Otherwise buy the N4.


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 16, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Nexus 5 won't be less than 450$. So if budget isn't a constraint wait for it. Otherwise buy the N4.


can do 28-29k , will wait to see N5, then ill decide, but n4 at 16-16.5 k is really amazing


----------



## RohanM (Sep 17, 2013)

Nexus 4 EOL...

*gsmarena.com/google_will_no_longer_offer_the_nexus_4_in_the_united_states-news-6807.php


----------



## doom (Sep 17, 2013)

Since the price of the N4 have fallen worlwide except India, can I somehow get N4 from abroad for around 17k? Or I was hoping to get N4 from India for a cheaper price, had bought one for 25.5k around 2 months back. 

Ps- I live in Delhi, is Gafaar the cheapest place for mobiles?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 27, 2013)

Do we get OTA update even after rooting and using other kernel?


----------



## RohanM (Sep 27, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Do we get OTA update even after rooting and using other kernel?



If you are only rooted then no issues. But if u flashed different kernel then you will not receive ota.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 27, 2013)

RohanM said:


> If you are only rooted then no issues. But if u flashed different kernel then you will not receive ota.



If you have removed some system apps, you wont receive OTA


----------



## RohanM (Sep 28, 2013)

In order for the OTA to apply successfully from 4.3 JWR66V/Y without intervention you must be completely stock:

Current Bootloader- makoz20i
Current Radio- m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84
Stock Kernel- 3.4.0-perf-gf43c3d9
All system apps are present
No Modifications. AT ALL.

If you meet the criteria above the OTA will complete.


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 29, 2013)

guys thinking of buying nexus 4 over s3. people on the net complaining about

1. over heating and subsequent breaking of back glass cover
2. washed out colors as compared to s3

please advice.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2013)

S3 has Super AMOLED display, so better. 

Glass at the back doesn't crack due to heating


----------



## ico (Sep 30, 2013)

There's no "over-heating" in this phone anyway. Lot of people in my hostel have it.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 30, 2013)

I am using nexus 4 past 3 months...didn't face any issues till now


----------



## rider (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm using Nexus 4 from 6 months. The problem is now that the on off toggle button suffers an issue now. It doesn't works always and I can't talk screenshot by pressing that button with volume low button. HELP


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys which Phone is better Nexus 4 / Xperia SP , i ordered SP from Flipkart but they didnt ship yet  from there end  Yet , so i have few  hours to change my mind , so kindly enlighten me with my above Query , Also how is the LG Nexus 4 Build Quality ?


----------



## RohanM (Oct 2, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Guys which Phone is better Nexus 4 / Xperia SP , i ordered SP from Flipkart but they didnt ship yet  from there end , so kindly enlighten me with my above Query , Also how is the LG Nexus 4 Build Quality ?



You already have ordered SP then why are u asking now ?? Wait for ur SP.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 2, 2013)

RohanM said:


> You already have ordered SP then why are u asking now ?? Wait for ur SP.



Cause as they didnt confirm and dispatch yet accourding to Track my order page ,i can change if required , so kindly update me 

Also is wireless charging adapter included ?


----------



## RohanM (Oct 2, 2013)

No, u have to buy wireless charger separately. N4 has Ram advantage over SP & direct updates from google as soon as they gets released. Battery is good of SP. Also N4 has quad core which benefits in many games. 
Screen is washed out in SP with bad viewing angles.

Now you decide.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 23, 2013)

well its been 3 months and  iam loving the N4, WHITE..but the case sucks.
why is the ringke fusion so costly? its barely 800 rs offshore .
argh!
but i guess a good ,nay a great phone requires a great case.
can anyone link me? fusion case?
thanks

Also, did anyone get hold of a NFC earphone/headphone?
that'd be neat


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 24, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> well its been 3 months and  iam loving the N4, WHITE..but the case sucks.
> why is the ringke fusion so costly? its barely 800 rs offshore .
> argh!
> but i guess a good ,nay a great phone requires a great case.
> ...



 I have been using without any case since 2 months , but being careful . It is so sleek and beautiful without case. I am also searching for headset, but battery drains faster with NFC on.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> Also, did anyone get hold of a NFC earphone/headphone?
> that'd be neat



was thinking of getting the Nokia ones with NFC...but not sure of the compatibility


----------



## doom (Oct 25, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> well its been 3 months and  iam loving the N4, WHITE..but the case sucks.
> why is the ringke fusion so costly? its barely 800 rs offshore .
> argh!
> but i guess a good ,nay a great phone requires a great case.
> ...



Search for ringke fusion on amazon.in. It costs 1.5k. Do tell me the review and the delivery etc if you decide to buy


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 27, 2013)

doom said:


> Search for ringke fusion on amazon.in. It costs 1.5k. Do tell me the review and the delivery etc if you decide to buy



i found the fusion for 1237.50 rs on in.mobilefun.com
the 50 paisa is sort of funny


----------



## RohanM (Oct 28, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> i found the fusion for 1237.50 rs on in.mobilefun.com
> the 50 paisa is sort of funny



they take 300 shipping also..


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 9, 2013)

How much we have to wait for getting 4.4 KitKat OTA update in Nexus 4?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 9, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> How much we have to wait for getting 4.4 KitKat OTA update in Nexus 4?



Give it another week...


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 10, 2013)

Running a Nexus 5 port of KitKat on my N4. Loving it!


----------



## josin (Nov 10, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Running a Nexus 5 port of KitKat on my N4. Loving it!



Are there any serious bugs?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 10, 2013)

josin said:


> Are there any serious bugs?



Nope, nothing as yet.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 15, 2013)

Factory images are available now. We can flash kitkat official update. Need steps how to flash. Please help


----------



## RohanM (Nov 15, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Factory images are available now. We can flash kitkat official update. Need steps how to flash. Please help



Here you go mate.


----------



## praveenchandra (Nov 16, 2013)

I too also heard that news. Actually, Google Nexus 4 is a Smartphone, It is also one of the latest version of Android with best features. The most interesting feature about is wireless charging facility. It is quite suitable for the persons who wants to travel a long distance journey. Could you please share me it's present price details.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 16, 2013)

Flashed 4.4 image. Going good so far. Os feels more polished. Nice changes to dialer. But they should have made available google experience launcher too by default.

*www.droid-life.com/2013/11/13/google-search-receives-update-to-version-3-1-8-brings-new-cards-and-gel-to-android-4-1-devices/


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, I felt cheated after installing kitkat. Using Nova launcher(Beta version) for transparent status bars.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 19, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Yes, I felt cheated after installing kitkat. Using Nova launcher(Beta version) for transparent status bars.



Do you mean, Kitkat doesn't have transparent status bar?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 19, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Do you mean, Kitkat doesn't have transparent status bar?



It has transparent  status bar but it is disabled in low ram mode of kk
I have tried both on my Galaxy S and the transparent status bar with the high end effects does take a toll on the ram as with them I have 75 mb free and in low ram mode I  have 130mb free.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2013)

In Official 4.4 rom for N4,there is no transparent status n nav bar. 
I'm using N5 port ROM......
Any other ROM suggestion? There are no customisations (like changing order of nav bar, which I badly want) 
Waiting for bit stable ROMs.....


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 20, 2013)

Me waiting for paranoid rom, by the way , they are removing tablet mode as it was removed in source code by google in 4.4


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 20, 2013)

@ anupampb try CM11 

how many of you recievef OTA...I aint talking about Image flashing(done it )

WAIT

I forgot Say you can make navbar/notibar transperent by using GEL(google exp. launcher.)

N4 without GEL
*imageshack.com/a/img542/9413/garq.jpg 

N4 with GEL 
*imageshack.com/a/img543/4523/uvpw.jpg

download GEL from here com.google.android.launcher-0.9.6.886092.apk - 11.82 MB

this apk directly from N5, N5 uses GEL thats why it has Transperent bars.


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just read kitkat OTA has been released for n4. anyone got it?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 21, 2013)

The image version changed to 4.4 (KRT16S) from (KRT160).



ankush28 said:


> @ anupampb try CM11
> 
> how many of you recievef OTA...I aint talking about Image flashing(done it )
> 
> ...



How to install it? Do we have to be in root?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2013)

^yes got OTA... >_<
no root needed..
install like a simple launcher 
If you face FCs then search on xda there are two more apps( play service n voice search) mkst probabily included in update.
if not install mannualy...
and enjoy transperent bars. This even hides nav bar while watching videos


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok. Will do. Flashed the new update yesterday . Been using nova launcher beta for transparency.


----------



## Sudh4r (Nov 22, 2013)

I got the OTA today morning. And it updated for say 35% over Wi Fi then I left for office. Connected to office Wi Fi and tried to update. But it's stuck @ 35. Tried restarting, nothing hppnd. Any suggestions ?


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2013)

What are the practical improvements and new features from 4.3 JB?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn...I got the OTA update over 3G... ate 300mb if my data usage


----------



## kalam_gohab (Nov 27, 2013)

Got OTA today morning....updated my nexus 4 to kitkat


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2013)

Guys , there has recently been a fall in the price of Nexus 4 device. It's currently available for around 20-21k on fk and others.Will it reduce even more , or that's it ?


----------



## RohanM (Nov 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Guys , there has recently been a fall in the price of Nexus 4 device. It's currently available for around 20-21k on fk and others.Will it reduce even more , or that's it ?



I hope it should not go more down... I bought it for 26k...


----------



## ZTR (Nov 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Guys , there has recently been a fall in the price of Nexus 4 device. It's currently available for around 20-21k on fk and others.Will it reduce even more , or that's it ?



Hopefully it should as I want to get it


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 27, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Hopefully it should as I want to get it



Same here. I need a Nexus 4.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 28, 2013)

Price will not decrease. as the production has stopped already, the stock will get over . and new nexus 4 will not be available.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Price will not decrease. as the production has stopped already, the stock will get over . and new nexus 4 will not be available.



How about the Optimus G guys ?? Being on the same hardware , does it stands any chances of getting new updates , custom roms ?? I think both have same chipsets , hardwares . Its just the name tag.
If both devices have same drivers , then I really don't think it should be PITA to do a port , since kernel doesn't needs to be modified much if using same drivers , AFAIK.

Let me know if I  that's not the truth.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 29, 2013)

why not go for nexus 5?


----------



## RohanM (Nov 29, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> why not go for nexus 5?



Why not G2 ? Way better than N5... Plus IR blaster... 3000 mah battary... Better screen... And so on.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> why not go for nexus 5?



A bit over the budget. Was trying to limit it upto 24k. 
Got brand new Lg Optimus G At&T unlocked for 18k. As long as it doesn't gives h/w problems , i will be a satisfied man.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> A bit over the budget. Was trying to limit it upto 24k.
> Got brand new Lg Optimus G At&T unlocked for 18k. As long as it doesn't gives h/w problems , i will be a satisfied man.



That Optimus G has decent custom ROM support too


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> That Optimus G has decent custom ROM support too



Yeah. It's same spec. as that of N4 , just a SD card support. I think flashing a N4 rom will work , depending on a lit modification. The only thing that should cause problems may be the radio probably.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah. It's same spec. as that of N4 , just a SD card support. I think flashing a N4 rom will work , depending on a lit modification. The only thing that should cause problems may be the radio probably.



My friend is using the Carbon ROM ported from N4..... Even its default bluetooth name is Nexus 4 
His ROM gets updated every 2-3 days.......  Battery life is same as N4 though, same applies for camera, phone is slimmer but there are problems like no case available in market, he is using a screen guard of S4, &  most important what about hardware related problems like broken screen(accidental damage) , etc?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend is using the Carbon ROM ported from N4..... Even its default bluetooth name is Nexus 4
> His ROM gets updated every 2-3 days.......  Battery life is same as N4 though, same applies for camera, phone is slimmer but there are problems like no case available in market, he is using a screen guard of S4, &  most important what about hardware related problems like broken screen(accidental damage) , etc?



Well , It was bought recently in US ( a week ago), so I guess I can ship it back to US , or send it along someone I know. 
Although , I am going to take extreme care while handling it , Since I am pretty sure that If I don't then I am gonna land up in trouble.

Going to get the cases through EBay. Btw , the international model of this device is available in India too , so I guess at least it can be repaired locally. And few accessories might be available. 

As a matter of fact , the only thing I was looking for was a Nexus 4. However , the 16gb limit was way annoying for me. Even the OTG is not supported directly , w/o power bank.  .
I guess E970 solves the riddle for me , with some additional risks .



anupam_pb said:


> My friend is using the Carbon ROM ported from N4..... *Even its default bluetooth name is Nexus 4*
> *His ROM gets updated every 2-3 days*.......  Battery life is same as N4 though, same applies for camera, phone is slimmer but there are problems like no case available in market, he is using a screen guard of S4, &  most important what about hardware related problems like broken screen(accidental damage) , etc?



Sweet....


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well , It was bought recently in US ( a week ago), so I guess I can ship it back to US , or send it along someone I know.
> Although , I am going to take extreme care while handling it , Since I am pretty sure that If I don't then I am gonna land up in trouble.
> 
> *Going to get the cases through EBay*. Btw , the international model of this device is available in India too , so I guess at least it can be repaired locally. And few accessories might be available.



My friend couldn't find any case for less than 1k.......... Getting a pouch for it is a good option..... BTW my friend dropped the phone 6-7 times till now (height 60-70cm max), got a crack near back button........


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ My friends back panel glass broke completely just by little shock
LG charged him 2.6k...
better get silicon soft cover.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend couldn't find any case for less than 1k.......... Getting a pouch for it is a good option..... BTW my friend dropped the phone 6-7 times till now (height 60-70cm max), got a crack near back button........



oh F**k.... You just scared me. I seriously hate the presence of single cosmetic and physical defect. 

Going to order a tough case now. Either from Ebay/Flipkart. Don't want a damaged phone. 
This issue is common with Nexus 4 too ???
Does the front panel glass too gets cracked even with little pressure ?? 

I thought Gorillas were tough.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 30, 2013)

^^ no front panel glass is good, so it wont break like that
yes its common with n4's back panel glass...  Google it !

Go ahead buy N4 dont worry, just put silicon cover.
This small problem is compensated by great performence.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried crDroid build 6, stable, fixed display flicker issue with a custom kernel, but to my astonishment I couldn't restore my apps which were backed up using Titanium backup, so now messed up.

Thought of restoring back to PA 4.3 ROM using nandroid backup but it didn't work(Failed restoring system)  

Now freshly installed PA 3.99RC2 but there is no network......... flashed latest radio for 4.3 but didn't work, now my phone is pretty messed up


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2013)

That glass panel cracking problem put me away from N4 ..If I buy a sexy looking handset and put cover on that then whats the use of it being sexy ...thats y there is no glass back on N5


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> That glass panel cracking problem put me away from N4 ..If I buy a sexy looking handset and put cover on that then whats the use of it being sexy ...thats y there is no glass back on N5



A transparent cover might help , in this scenario , but how good that will again have certain disadvantages.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> A transparent cover might help , in this scenario , but how good that will again have certain disadvantages.



Disadvantages of transparent back cover is that it would get scratched ............ That's it


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2013)

after the transperent plastic will get scratch ,then a 23k phone will look like a 8k chineese handset...nobody could then differentiate


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 1, 2013)

Whats wrong with that You wont get any good phone with similar spec in 20k range. Go for it put transperent plastic hard cover.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2013)

Then one can get a case/cover with a similar refractive 3D effect panel.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Then one can get a case/cover with a similar refractive 3D effect panel.



You can't get the same internals in a 22k phone with manufacturer warranty


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 2, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> You can't get the same internals in a 22k phone with manufacturer warranty



I know , that's why I was eyeing for Nexus 4 which was available for ~22k in flipkart.
Well finally received the phone today , and it appears that the LGOG is really delicate piece of device. It feels exceptionally well built , but delicate indeed.
Feels like as if I drop the phone even once , it's gonna crack. Well it'll certainly.

Wish I had ordered the Cases a while ago . Having hard time finding one now , including a proper screen gaurd. I was wondering if someone is willing to group order th'm.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 3, 2013)

Using crDroid, kitkat ROM for 2 days nows............

Verdict: A good custom ROM with many of the must have mods. Battery life was better in stock ROM though


----------



## webgenius (Dec 6, 2013)

Kit-Kit update on N4 has totally screwed up the device. Dropped calls, BT headset disconnection, no service at random times, buzz sound during BT calls, accept option doesn't work for answering calls sometimes in lock screen, random data disconnection.

What the heck is wrong with Google?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 6, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Kit-Kit update on N4 has totally screwed up the device. Dropped calls, BT headset disconnection, no service at random times, buzz sound during BT calls, accept option doesn't work for answering calls sometimes in lock screen, random data disconnection.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with Google?



Is it a widespread issue?


----------



## webgenius (Dec 6, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Is it a widespread issue?



Some, yes. There are a lot of issues reported on nexus4 after KitKat upgrade. more and more issues are pouring in everyday.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2013)

So who's installing new cyanogenmod ROM for mako?
*download.cyanogenmod.org/?type=snapshot


----------



## RohanM (Dec 6, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Kit-Kit update on N4 has totally screwed up the device. Dropped calls, BT headset disconnection, no service at random times, buzz sound during BT calls, accept option doesn't work for answering calls sometimes in lock screen, random data disconnection.
> 
> What the heck is wrong with Google?



I flashed factory image so no issues here, now waiting for 4.4.1 OTA notification.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 6, 2013)

Have heard that 4.4 have several issues with battery. Is that true or just a hoax ??


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Have heard that 4.4 have several issues with battery. Is that true or just a hoax ??



There are many issues but no issues with battery. In fact it has improved.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 7, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> There are many issues but no issues with battery. In fact it has improved.


Agreed


----------



## RohanM (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys, Updated to 4.4.1 just now, flashed OTA.zip in CWM..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

updated to 4.4.2 just now


----------



## RohanM (Dec 10, 2013)

Look my previous post, I sideloaded 4.4.1 & bang now there's 4.4.2.. This time not gonna flash it, will wait for OTA..


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2013)

4.4.4 already exists??


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> 4.4.4 already exists??



I think he meant 4.4!!!


----------



## RohanM (Dec 10, 2013)

Edited, it was 4.4.1


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2013)

Snip...


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am facing peculiar problem with my Nexus 4. I have bought it 1 year back and now it is not able to charge properly. I have changed 3 data cables. With every cable it able to charge for few days then it get stuck. It does show it is charging but battery level remains same.
Please suggest what i do now.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2014)

chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am facing peculiar problem with my Nexus 4. I have bought it 1 year back and now it is not able to charge properly. I have changed 3 data cables. With every cable it able to charge for few days then it get stuck. It does show it is charging but battery level remains same.
> Please suggest what i do now.
> ...



You can try using some other charger or try resetting phone once, if that doesn't help, visit a service centre.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2014)

So, looks like it's official that our N4 won't get next major android update from Google. Android L dev preview isn't available for our phone, so from now on we must rely on developer @ xda for updates


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 26, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> So, looks like it's official that our N4 won't get next major android update from Google. Android L dev preview isn't available for our phone, so from now on we must rely on developer @ xda for updates



Don't think so. If Google are willing to auto update $100 Micromax phones (Android One project), I'm sure they won't abandon their last flagship so easily. The Galaxy Nexus was pretty badly outdated when KitKat came out but the Nexus 4 is still a very capable device.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 27, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Don't think so. If Google are willing to auto update $100 Micromax phones (Android One project), I'm sure they won't abandon their last flagship so easily. The Galaxy Nexus was pretty badly outdated when KitKat came out but the Nexus 4 is still a very capable device.



its not about device capability .. galaxy nexus can easily run Kitkat smoothly .. its about if the chipset company is going to release drivers and support for the chip or not.. 

nexus 4 is now 2 year old device ( android L is scheduled to come later this year.. this is just for beta testers ) .. galaxy nexus was also 2 years old at the time of kitkat

they count 18 months of support , so its out of the support cycle

i don't think qualcomm will support that chipset now


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 27, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> So, looks like it's official that our N4 won't get next major android update from Google. Android L dev preview isn't available for our phone, so from now on we must rely on developer @ xda for updates


They follow 18 Months Update policy. If the device isn't 18 months old, it'll get the update whatsoever!
And yeah, N4 shouldn't get Offical L acc to that policy


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2014)

Remaining S4 Pro chipset phones in market are Xperia Z, ZR & LG Optimus G..... but wait N7 2013 also has same chipset, i guess, so Qualcomm should release drivers


----------



## rish1 (Jun 27, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Remaining S4 Pro chipset phones in market are Xperia Z, ZR & LG Optimus G..... but wait N7 2013 also has same chipset, i guess, so Qualcomm should release drivers



just checked Nexus 2013 has a snapdragon 600 though it is advertised as s4 pro 

Nexus 4 has Krait 200 Cores Vs nexus 2013 has Krait 300 cores

nexus 4 has DDR 2 ram vs nexus 2013 has DDR3

APQ8064 vs APQ8064–1AA 

nexus 7 chip was released in march 2013 whereas nexus 4 dates back to october 2012 

its still a dicey situation but i see very slim chances of nexus 4 getting it updated


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 27, 2014)

rish said:


> just checked Nexus 2013 has a snapdragon 600 though it is advertised as s4 pro
> 
> Nexus 4 has Krait 200 Cores Vs nexus 2013 has Krait 300 cores
> 
> ...



Why the hell was it advertised as S4 Pro if it was S600.... Kamaal hai


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 2, 2014)

Google released Preview Source  for Nexus 4.    Hope some developer generate a rom out of it.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 2, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Google released Preview Source  for Nexus 4.    Hope some developer generate a rom out of it.


Nice! Looks like Google is going to support nexus 4 with its android learn update.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 4, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Don't think so. If Google are willing to auto update $100 Micromax phones (Android One project), I'm sure they won't abandon their last flagship so easily. The Galaxy Nexus was pretty badly outdated when KitKat came out but the Nexus 4 is still a very capable device.



Like I said.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 8, 2014)

Already Android L port came out for Nexus 4.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Google Nexus 5 thread*

[MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] is a nexus 4 owner.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Google Nexus 5 thread*



$hadow said:


> [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] is a nexus 4 owner.



So...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Google Nexus 5 thread*



anupam_pb said:


> So...



He is looking for nexus 4 owners.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> He is looking for nexus 4 owners.



I guess there was some problem with the thread yesterday..... Now its fine


----------



## $hadow (Jul 14, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I guess there was some problem with the thread yesterday..... Now its fine



Aha got it. Thanks.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any, I mean ANY problem with the N4? 
The power button, or speakers? 
I've heard so many people complain but I've got Nada.
P.s: for those of you waiting for the L update, just root that baby and flash it. I honestly don't know if the official update is out yet but I've used the developer preview and final ROMS for 3 months now.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 14, 2014)

I use to have normal phone until this Lollipop OTA came out. This made my phone so pathetic in terms of battery life. Now it lasts half of kitkat in WiFi. 
So I ordered Oneplus One 64GB as it has great over 13hrs of WiFi/HSPA battery life according to AnandTech review.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2014)

^ Friends of mine have actually claimed there has been a slight improvement in the overall battery life. What is the screen on time that you're getting on your Nexus 4?


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 15, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ Friends of mine have actually claimed there has been a slight improvement in the overall battery life. What is the screen on time that you're getting on your Nexus 4?



3-4 hours of non stop use.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> 3-4 hours of non stop use.


I think that's quite normal.You're actually getting good battery life.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 16, 2014)

^I agree. I have owned a N4 for about one and a half years and haven't noticed any battery life or performance drop on Lollipop. I flashed the factory image though, no OTA update. Most of the complaints I have heard are from people who updated OTA. Don't think that's a good idea cos this a major overhaul of the OS and it's better to start clean.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

What is the best price to sell N4 16GB (25 months old)?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> What is the best price to sell N4 16GB (25 months old)?



I was planning to sell mine @ 7-8k (Condition: No scratches at front n back glasses but some at the sides), then decided aganist it.... It will go to my mom now


----------

